# New LTD Models: 2022 edition



## HeHasTheJazzHands

LTD SN-1000ET. Charcoal metallic. Metal pickguard too it looks like? Spring 2022.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

I dig the pickguard.


----------



## JD27

And here it is, the first $2000 LTD. 

https://www.zzounds.com/item--ESPJR7QM?siid=311808

Also, this one has updated hardware I

https://www.zzounds.com/item--ESPAA1?siid=311807


----------



## MaxOfMetal

They got like a month to post some cool MIJ stuff or I'm changing the thread title to LTD.


----------



## BusinessMan

JD27 said:


> And here it is, the first $2000 LTD.
> 
> https://www.zzounds.com/item--ESPJR7QM?siid=311808



Absolutely, absurdly ridiculous.


----------



## MrWulf

Hey remember when LTD was only 1.2k?

God i feel like i need to hoard all those excellent MIK guitars that is in great condition in the used market cuz i aint playing 2k for an import.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

That is fairly bonkers pricing yet completely aligned with the wild fiscal ride we're all on.

On that note, I'll never understand paying anywhere near that range for an established company's import brand, features be damned. Based on current exchange rates I paid _$160 USD_ more than that for a bloody pre-production Ohmura Snapper 7 Custom. That is an absurd difference for the guitar you get.


----------



## thebeesknees22

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> LTD SN-1000ET. Charcoal metallic. Metal pickguard too it looks like? Spring 2022.



I really like that pick guard.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JD27 said:


> And here it is, the first $2000 LTD.
> 
> https://www.zzounds.com/item--ESPJR7QM?siid=311808
> 
> Also, this one has updated hardware I
> 
> https://www.zzounds.com/item--ESPAA1?siid=311807



Looks much better with the gold.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

The strat with Evertune has my attention.


----------



## Giest

I'll buy an ESP when their quality and/or warranty improves, until then call me thrice scorned.


----------



## xzacx

JD27 said:


> And here it is, the first $2000 LTD.
> 
> https://www.zzounds.com/item--ESPJR7QM?siid=311808



The JR-608 has been $2k.


----------



## Wucan

Meanwhile I see KR Vipers sitting in classifieds for 400... CANADIAN dollars.

Buying new is becoming a tougher and tougher sell. Thankfully we don't have to turn to plywood guitars with crooked necks like our predecessors did...


----------



## Ataraxia2320

MrWulf said:


> Hey remember when LTD was only 1.2k?
> 
> God i feel like i need to hoard all those excellent MIK guitars that is in great condition in the used market cuz i aint playing 2k for an import.



I remember when you could get an ESP Standard for that price. And it wasn't even that long ago.


----------



## Loomer

Hey, look at the bright side: It's all gone up in pricing, sure, but at least it's not housing!


----------



## JimF

On that SN-1000ET, anyone else think those last few frets look scalloped?


----------



## I play music

JimF said:


> On that SN-1000ET, anyone else think those last few frets look scalloped?
> 
> View attachment 100328


They probably are, other Snappers already have scalloped upper frets


----------



## /wrists

The snapper looks like it has potential. I'm hoping there will be an all black option for the Japanese Horizons


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ataraxia2320 said:


> I remember when you could get an ESP Standard for that price. And it wasn't even that long ago.



Shit I remember when ESP (or Guitar Center/MusiciansFriend) was blowing out some Standard Series distressed Eclipses for like fucking $900 like 10 years ago.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Shit I remember when ESP (or Guitar Center/MusiciansFriend) was blowing out some Standard Series distressed Eclipses for like fucking $900 like 10 years ago.



Just before Covid began I had the opportunity to buy a 90s ESP Horizon in good condition for €500 and I passed because it was a 4 hour drive away. 

REGRET.


----------



## JD27

xzacx said:


> The JR-608 has been $2k.



How long has that been? I haven’t paid much attention to that model, but I’m guessing that has happened more recently. Either way, that’s equal to or more than a good chunk of the E-II’s.


----------



## Wucan

I also feel like the quality gap between cheap and expensive is a lot smaller... I nabbed a Squier Contemporary Jaguar last month and the quality is pretty fucking good, stacks up very favorably to my ET Viper produced in the same year and in the same country. Perfect frets, silky smooth finish, OEM electronics that are actually pretty good. Throw in like $200-50 in new hardware for maximizing the guitar and it'll still come out a fraction of the LTD brand new.

Yamaha basically does what ESP does with the higher end LTD line with their 6xx Pacifica - also Indo made loaded with quality aftermarket parts and great fit/finish. And even with a pandemic price hike it still comes out to $700 brand new. Meanwhile the 1000's Snapper is $1100 lol. SS frets aren't that expensive..


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JD27 said:


> How long has that been? I haven’t paid much attention to that model, but I’m guessing that has happened more recently. Either way, that’s equal to or more than a good chunk of the E-II’s.



Yeah they used to be like $1500.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kinda related, but Evertune has an exclusive M1007 26.5'' baritone.

https://www.evertune.com/shop/guitars/ESP_LTD/M-1007B_ET__cranberry_burst.php


----------



## Ataraxia2320

Wucan said:


> I also feel like the quality gap between cheap and expensive is a lot smaller... I nabbed a Squier Contemporary Jaguar last month and the quality is pretty fucking good, stacks up very favorably to my ET Viper produced in the same year and in the same country. Perfect frets, silky smooth finish, OEM electronics that are actually pretty good. Throw in like $200-50 in new hardware for maximizing the guitar and it'll still come out a fraction of the LTD brand new.
> 
> Yamaha basically does what ESP does with the higher end LTD line with their 6xx Pacifica - also Indo made loaded with quality aftermarket parts and great fit/finish. And even with a pandemic price hike it still comes out to $700 brand new. Meanwhile the 1000's Snapper is $1100 lol. SS frets aren't that expensive..



Yamahas are great. Picked up a 611 for peanuts at the start of the pandemic and after I fixed the spotty shielding it's become my main guitar. Never knew how much I needed a p90 neck pickup in my life until I got this one.


----------



## Zhysick

Ataraxia2320 said:


> Yamahas are great. Picked up a 611 for peanuts at the start of the pandemic and after I fixed the spotty shielding it's become my main guitar. Never knew how much I needed a p90 neck pickup in my life until I got this one.



I ended up selling mine in favor of my Solar... I prefer the neck of the Solar but that was just luck since I bought it without having played a Solar before... The reason I bought the Solar actually was that even if I loved the Yamaha I couldn't make it sound like I wanted... I tried like 8 different bridge pickups and modded the pickups (magnet, polepieces...) and I couldn't make it sound clear enough... I even tried changeing the saddles thinking that maybe the TUSQ saddles could be the reason... but if I could have 20 guitars I would deffinitely buy one again... brutal guitar (I haven't said for the money, just brutal). 

And you are absolutely true: that P90 on neck... oh yes.


----------



## Wucan

Ataraxia2320 said:


> Yamahas are great. Picked up a 611 for peanuts at the start of the pandemic and after I fixed the spotty shielding it's become my main guitar. Never knew how much I needed a p90 neck pickup in my life until I got this one.


I also had a 611 but I sold it because I wanted an "actual" strat so I have a CV Squeir now. But it's been sitting in the closet... I think I'm coming to the realization that flat fretboards are the truth even outside of "shredders". Seriously considering getting another 611 now lol


----------



## Ataraxia2320

Zhysick said:


> I ended up selling mine in favor of my Solar... I prefer the neck of the Solar but that was just luck since I bought it without having played a Solar before... The reason I bought the Solar actually was that even if I loved the Yamaha I couldn't make it sound like I wanted... I tried like 8 different bridge pickups and modded the pickups (magnet, polepieces...) and I couldn't make it sound clear enough... I even tried changeing the saddles thinking that maybe the TUSQ saddles could be the reason... but if I could have 20 guitars I would deffinitely buy one again... brutal guitar (I haven't said for the money, just brutal).
> 
> And you are absolutely true: that P90 on neck... oh yes.



Oh I forgot to mention I sanded the gloss off the neck too. I hated it. I found the original Custom 5 pretty clear but I threw in a Duncan distortion and now it absolutely rips. Was debating checking out a Dimarzio super distortion for something a hair more mellow. I had no issues with the saddles although I still think that if you want the chugs, tune o matic is still the king. 



> I also had a 611 but I sold it because I wanted an "actual" strat so I have a CV Squeir now. But it's been sitting in the closet... I think I'm coming to the realization that flat fretboards are the truth even outside of "shredders". Seriously considering getting another 611 now lol



I definitely think flatter necks are nicer to play, even for chords although once it goes above 15 inches for me it starts to feel weird. 12-14 inches is my sweet spot although the 10 inch radius on my old PRS was also amazing - Just took more of a setup.


----------



## /wrists

I just want to say after messing around on my LTD M1 custom, that the mid range LTD's at ~$1000 honestly play as good as my japanese ESP's.


----------



## Hollowway

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Kinda related, but Evertune has an exclusive M1007 26.5'' baritone.
> 
> https://www.evertune.com/shop/guitars/ESP_LTD/M-1007B_ET__cranberry_burst.php


Now that is nice. The FB needs to be dyed like nobody's business, but other than that this is one sexy guitar.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hollowway said:


> Now that is nice. The FB needs to be dyed like nobody's business, but other than that this is one sexy guitar.



Yeah I know some ebony can be light, but that looks outright dehydrated.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Calm down, it's a photoshopped pre-pro.


----------



## Hollowway

MaxOfMetal said:


> Calm down, it's a photoshopped pre-pro.


Then can I buy the NFT?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Hollowway said:


> Then can I buy the NFT?



I'll send you my PayPal.


----------



## Randy

Payments accepted exclusively in CumRocket KEKW KEKW KEKW


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Randy said:


> Payments accepted exclusively in CumRocket KEKW KEKW KEKW



Every day we stray further from God's light.


----------



## CovertSovietBear

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Kinda related, but Evertune has an exclusive M1007 26.5'' baritone.
> 
> https://www.evertune.com/shop/guitars/ESP_LTD/M-1007B_ET__cranberry_burst.php


That pickup selector placement is...terrifying


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

@CovertSovietBear It's a throwback to a config they used on some older Horizons, IIRC. Steph's had them for sure and the Rob Caggiano sig, among others. Toggle placement is ESPs strange Achilles heel, IMO. The old 3-knob Horizons and nearly every Snapper get it right but everywhere else it's like they put a picture of an instrument on the wall, threw a dart and wherever it landed was the new standard.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Hollowway said:


> Now that is nice. The FB needs to be dyed like nobody's business, but other than that this is one sexy guitar.





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah I know some ebony can be light, but that looks outright dehydrated.





MaxOfMetal said:


> Calm down, it's a photoshopped pre-pro.



Production sample they sent out for YouTube reviews does actually look pretty brown:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> Production sample they sent out for YouTube reviews does actually look pretty brown:




Yeah this is the video where I discovered it and it looked fine. Just surprised how thirsty the stock photo looks.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah this is the video where I discovered it and it looked fine. Just surprised how thirsty the stock photo looks.



I think that photo makes the fretboard almost look like high grade Rosewood. I've noticed that on my American Vintage Jazzmaster and my previous AV 59 Stratocaster that the rosewood is reddish with super tight, almost maple-like grain. But on my previous CS '61 Strat and on my current core PRS the rosewood is very open-grained and almost gray in color. Basically, in conclusion I guess I have no idea what "high-grade" wood looks like.


----------



## Hollowway

That FB is doable. I still think a dyed black would look killer, just based on the finish of the body (pink doesn’t go well with brown, IMO). But in the color shown in the live shot, I wouldn’t feel compelled to dye it myself.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Brent's using ESP now, too. Not a stock model, either. An original custom shape. 

I know he uses a variety of guitars, but it's cool to see him rocking one as well.


----------



## narad

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Brent's using ESP now, too. Not a stock model, either. An original custom shape.
> 
> I know he uses a variety of guitars, but it's cool to see him rocking one as well.




I dig the song but... not everyone should be a guitar designer I guess. I'm impressed it has a jazzmaster style bridge.


----------



## Loomer

narad said:


> I dig the song but... not everyone should be a guitar designer I guess. I'm impressed it has a jazzmaster style bridge.



Well... From what little I can see, I dig the hell out of that shape.


----------



## StevenC

Dear ESP,

You know what I want. 

From Steven


----------



## narad

StevenC said:


> Dear ESP,
> 
> You know what I want.
> 
> From Steven



A horizon?


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> A horizon?


I'm putting you on ignore and reporting you for that.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Brent's using ESP now, too. Not a stock model, either. An original custom shape.
> 
> I know he uses a variety of guitars, but it's cool to see him rocking one as well.




He was apparently working with them before COVID then it fizzled out. Said he hasn’t heard from them in over a year.


----------



## Adieu

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> I think that photo makes the fretboard almost look like high grade Rosewood. I've noticed that on my American Vintage Jazzmaster and my previous AV 59 Stratocaster that the rosewood is reddish with super tight, almost maple-like grain. But on my previous CS '61 Strat and on my current core PRS the rosewood is very open-grained and almost gray in color. Basically, in conclusion I guess I have no idea what "high-grade" wood looks like.



Basically, high grade rosewood looks like today's ebony


----------



## bigsimpin

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Kinda related, but Evertune has an exclusive M1007 26.5'' baritone.
> 
> https://www.evertune.com/shop/guitars/ESP_LTD/M-1007B_ET__cranberry_burst.php



We want more finishes like this, but with a body binding colour that matches the fretboard binding! I swear i'd buy it even if I had to sell the Fishmids.

Btw, don't ppl get triggered by manufacturers calling 26.5" scales baritones (supposed to be 27"+)?


----------



## JimF

narad said:


> I dig the song but... not everyone should be a guitar designer I guess. I'm impressed it has a jazzmaster style bridge.



I speed-watched the vid at work in a tiny browser window between meetings, couldn't really see the guitar. Is it Mosrite Ventures style?


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Aye. Brent’s ESP looks like a matte grey (or matte black?) Mosrite with a flat top and a Jazzmaster tremolo bridge.

It has been interesting seeing everything that Brent has been using recently. Woodbine, some other “Gibson clones”, Wild Customs (out of France), and now ESP.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Adieu said:


> Basically, high grade rosewood looks like today's ebony





Rosewood isn't "graded" like that. Rosewood gets darker as it ages from UV rays and oxidation, but most of the more expensive stuff is chosen based on figure, grain, and provenance.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

MaxOfMetal said:


> figure, grain, and provenance.



So what makes expensive figure and grain because IMO this open-grain, brown-gray Fender CS/PRS core stuff doesn't look nearly as hot as the closed-grain, deep red stuff that I see on the production Fender AV models. And if you look at the old 60's strats they have super open grain as well, though most of those boards are basically black by now. If you'll excuse my lack of knowledge and/or taste.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> So what makes expensive figure and grain because IMO this open-grain, brown-gray Fender CS/PRS core stuff doesn't look nearly as hot as the closed-grain, deep red stuff that I see on the production Fender AV models. And if you look at the old 60's strats they have super open grain as well, though most of those boards are basically black by now. If you'll excuse my lack of knowledge and/or taste.



Depends on a lot of things, but provenance is the biggest factor. Stuff like Brazilian Rosewood, that's extremely restricted, is going to cost more from the start than something like the lumber farmed Asian varieties. 

Then there's seasoning/aging vs. kiln drying. The big shops have entire warehouses that are temperature and humidity controlled to achieve what they believe is the ideal moisture content of the wood they use. The large production OEMs skip this step and use huge kilns to dry the wood.


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

NV and Eclipse in crackle paint please.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

JimF said:


> I speed-watched the vid at work in a tiny browser window between meetings, couldn't really see the guitar. Is it Mosrite Ventures style?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JimF said:


> I speed-watched the vid at work in a tiny browser window between meetings, couldn't really see the guitar. Is it Mosrite Ventures style?



It looks like a hybrid between a Mosrite Ventures and an Acoustic Black Widow.






The ass end is symmetric and round like a Acoustic, plus the german carve looks closer to it, but it has the more asymmetric horns and curvy headstock of the Mosrite.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JD27 said:


> He was apparently working with them before COVID then it fizzled out. Said he hasn’t heard from them in over a year.



Did they just send him the guitar and ghost him for a year or is this his first time actually using it?


----------



## gunshow86de

Looks very First Act-y/Dunableish. And yes, those are perfectly cromulent adjectives.


----------



## StevenC

MaxOfMetal said:


> View attachment 100432
> View attachment 100433


Is it just me or are those suspension bridge cables for strings?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

StevenC said:


> Is it just me or are those suspension bridge cables for strings?



He uses 11's or 12's if I remember correctly. He subs in a 56 or 60 for A# and A respectively, but that was circa Blood Mountain.


----------



## nikt

Some cool shoots of Bills CS Silverburst Doublecut Archtop


Hope his new sig for 2022.


----------



## Xaios

StevenC said:


> Dear ESP,
> 
> You know what I want.
> 
> From Steven


A guitar that plays nothing but Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Brent's Mosrite-looking ESP looks like a less awesome RZK. Jazzmaster trem is an oddball choice, too.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Did they just send him the guitar and ghost him for a year or is this his first time actually using it?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JD27 said:


>



Ahh I see. So it looks like there was just a massive delay from Covid and he got it in the end


----------



## mrdm53

nikt said:


> Some cool shoots of Bills CS Silverburst Doublecut Archtop
> 
> 
> Hope his new sig for 2022.




Looks like Yamaha Revstar with archtop to me


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

mrdm53 said:


> Looks like Yamaha Revstar with archtop to me



It's pretty much a remake of their old doublecuts. 










Which is based on the old Yamaha SG


----------



## Mathemagician

bigsimpin said:


> We want more finishes like this, but with a body binding colour that matches the fretboard binding! I swear i'd buy it even if I had to sell the Fishmids.
> 
> Btw, don't ppl get triggered by manufacturers calling 26.5" scales baritones (supposed to be 27"+)?



Bruh PRS will call a 25.5 a baritone. 



MaxOfMetal said:


> View attachment 100432
> View attachment 100433



Ayo that’s a Mosrite.


----------



## mrdm53

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's pretty much a remake of their old doublecuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is based on the old Yamaha SG


It's a shame Yamaha didn't do anything to hire him as an endorser to promote Revstar


----------



## BabUShka

MrWulf said:


> Hey remember when LTD was only 1.2k?
> 
> God i feel like i need to hoard all those excellent MIK guitars that is in great condition in the used market cuz i aint playing 2k for an import.



In Norway an used EC1000 or simular still cost like $5-600. They are expensive new, but the resale value is just terrible for LTD, Schecter and other "Non-Fender-Gibson brands". Im not complaining though


----------



## MrWulf

BabUShka said:


> In Norway an used EC1000 or simular still cost like $5-600. They are expensive new, but the resale value is just terrible for LTD, Schecter and other "Non-Fender-Gibson brands". Im not complaining though



bro i'm actively saving my money for another Schecter. So that i can have another quality World Music instrument without the goddamn hefty price tags that will inevitable coming up.


----------



## BabUShka

MrWulf said:


> bro i'm actively saving my money for another Schecter. So that i can have another quality World Music instrument without the goddamn hefty price tags that will inevitable coming up.



Great instruments. Except for the different shape and scale, my Blackjack and EC1000 are pretty simular in quality. In a blind test, I would almost predict they are the same brand. Same finish, same binding, same quality feeling.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mathemagician said:


> Bruh PRS will call a 25.5 a baritone.



Yep.  Plus calling a 26.5'' scale a baritone doesn't bother me. I always thought a baritone-spec'd guitar was anything longer than a 25.5'' scale guitar.


----------



## Zado

Me is a fan


----------



## cardinal

Killer star.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

We should be getting a new prototype soon today. They usually drop them on a friday/


----------



## Zado

cardinal said:


> Killer star.


Definitely. And that Tele need gloss black finish to look even more amazing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

F-1001 in Violet Andromeda Satin. 

Legitimately the first time ESP released a LTD 1000-series F-series.


----------



## Adieu

Well that's one way to hide some bloody atrocious rosewood... gotta admit, looks good regardless

Or is that a photoshop filter for some oldskool Oblivion-style bloom effect?


----------



## Trashgreen

https://www.espguitars.com/videos/2...Eifp-jHEfnB4qKR9yBZildTdNulMZEIgMOHCn5ToUDrNQ

and:

https://www.espguitars.com/products/27349-sd-2


----------



## cardinal

That's cool; 24.75" scale with a Floyd. Used to love that spec when I played 6 strings.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

cardinal said:


> Killer star.


That’s the Sammy duet Ltd right?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

soul_lip_mike said:


> That’s the Sammy duet Ltd right?


Correct. Good to see they re-released it as a mass produced model.


----------



## AMOS

JD27 said:


> And here it is, the first $2000 LTD.
> 
> https://www.zzounds.com/item--ESPJR7QM?siid=311808


I wonder if Reyes plays the same exact model.


----------



## Adieu

Leaviathan said:


> I wonder if Reyes plays the same exact model.



I'm sure the ESP Custom Shop has a special jig for putting LTD logos on their endorsers' new axes


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It really sucks it's 2 grand, because I always wanted a Mystique. Especially now that it's a 27'' baritone 7.


----------



## thorgan

Leaviathan said:


> I wonder if Reyes plays the same exact model.



I don't think I've ever seen video of Reyes playing a 7 it's always been either a 6 or 8, that said I was kinda hoping for a new colour for the 608, that snowcone fade on his custom is sick imo


----------



## JD27

Sammy’s signature model is so awesome.


----------



## Wucan

That's the first short scale with an Extra Thin neck... I nonironically dislike the body shape but the spec combination is a rare one indeed.

Would love to play it first before buying, though. My ET Viper, I had to buy it blind because it never made to the floor of any ESP dealer in Canada. I'm an SG/Viper lover so I knew I'd get along with it. But with Sammy's guitar... I don't want to order, wait a year, then find out I can't avoid stabbing myself with it.


----------



## JD27

Wucan said:


> But with Sammy's guitar... I don't want to order, wait a year, then find out I can't avoid stabbing myself with it.



That’s how you know it’s a metal guitar… Unavoidability to stab yourself.


----------



## Hollowway

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> F-1001 in Violet Andromeda Satin.
> 
> Legitimately the first time ESP released a LTD 1000-series F-series.
> 
> View attachment 100473


Where did you see this? I can’t find it anywhere.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hollowway said:


> Where did you see this? I can’t find it anywhere.


ESP's newsletter if you're signed up.


----------



## Hollowway

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ESP's newsletter if you're signed up.


Ah, ok. I guess I’ll be signing up, then!


----------



## JD27

Interesting that the F series is a single pickup. Wonder if that could be a new line like the Black Metal or Arctic Metal series, just with the Andromeda finish.


----------



## gunch

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> F-1001 in Violet Andromeda Satin.
> 
> Legitimately the first time ESP released a LTD 1000-series F-series.
> 
> View attachment 100473



I'm in trouble


----------



## narad

Quick question: are they leaking all the LTD stuff before the ESP stuff or am I just missing the ESP releases?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

narad said:


> Quick question: are they leaking all the LTD stuff before the ESP stuff or am I just missing the ESP releases?



They usually only do LTD stuff before they do the full catalog reveals. Plus when they do this, it's only one reveal per week.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> Quick question: are they leaking all the LTD stuff before the ESP stuff or am I just missing the ESP releases?



Unless things have miraculously changed, don't expect much, if any, ESP/E-II stuff, as per last year they're running _years_ behind on non-CS MIJ stuff.


----------



## narad

I need them to replace the Roope Latvala sig. I go into the shop to order one last month after debating for forever, and they say it's no longer offered, then it starts to disappear from all the online listings. I feel like I missed it by weeks.


----------



## Bdtunn

Wucan said:


> That's the first short scale with an Extra Thin neck... I nonironically dislike the body shape but the spec combination is a rare one indeed.
> 
> Would love to play it first before buying, though. My ET Viper, I had to buy it blind because it never made to the floor of any ESP dealer in Canada. I'm an SG/Viper lover so I knew I'd get along with it. But with Sammy's guitar... I don't want to order, wait a year, then find out I can't avoid stabbing myself with it.



that new Hammett kh3 spider is also a short scale with the extra thin neck. I picked one up and it’s unreal! Although I understand the look of it is off putting to some, but I like it being an old Metallica fan  but the neck is amazing!


----------



## AMOS

Trashgreen said:


> https://www.espguitars.com/videos/2...Eifp-jHEfnB4qKR9yBZildTdNulMZEIgMOHCn5ToUDrNQ
> 
> and:
> 
> https://www.espguitars.com/products/27349-sd-2


That can double as a self defense weapon in the Walking Dead series


----------



## AMOS

thorgan said:


> I don't think I've ever seen video of Reyes playing a 7 it's always been either a 6 or 8, that said I was kinda hoping for a new colour for the 608, that snowcone fade on his custom is sick imo


Good point, I actually didn't notice, thinking it was an 8


----------



## Wucan

Bdtunn said:


> that new Hammett kh3 spider is also a short scale with the extra thin neck. I picked one up and it’s unreal! Although I understand the look of it is off putting to some, but I like it being an old Metallica fan  but the neck is amazing!



Didn't realize it had a thinner neck. I have some tolerance for most of KH's stuff but the spider is too much


----------



## Metropolis

Adieu said:


> Well that's one way to hide some bloody atrocious rosewood... gotta admit, looks good regardless
> 
> Or is that a photoshop filter for some oldskool Oblivion-style bloom effect?



Those fretboards are macassar ebony, it's definetly more brown colored than regular black dyed ebony.


----------



## Vyn

So with the SD-2 being announced, this shit has started happening:

https://reverb.com/au/item/46624962...black-7-of-30-not-sd-2-preorder-ready-to-ship

I hate people, like actually really hate people. It's a $1500US import for fucks sake, not a collectors item. Scalpers fucking everywhere.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Vyn said:


> So with the SD-2 being announced, this shit has started happening:
> 
> https://reverb.com/au/item/46624962...black-7-of-30-not-sd-2-preorder-ready-to-ship
> 
> I hate people, like actually really hate people. It's a $1500US import for fucks sake, not a collectors item. Scalpers fucking everywhere.



The SD-2 has the cooler logo and cutaway.


----------



## Vyn

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The SD-2 has the cooler logo and cutaway.



I agree, I wouldn't be surprised if Sammy's next CS had the same cutaway to be honest.

There's an entire Facebook thread in one of the ESP groups arguing over this that against my better judgement I read from start to finish. One dude was trying to hype the SD-1 up as if it was a MF KE-1 lol.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Vyn said:


> I agree, I wouldn't be surprised if Sammy's next CS had the same cutaway to be honest.
> 
> There's an entire Facebook thread in one of the ESP groups arguing over this that against my better judgement I read from start to finish. One dude was trying to hype the SD-1 up as if it was a MF KE-1 lol.



...Was that dude the guy selling it?


----------



## Vyn

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ...Was that dude the guy selling it?



Don't know if that was the dude selling it however I wouldn't be surprised if it was. Or if he himself had one


----------



## /wrists

JD27 said:


> Interesting that the F series is a single pickup. Wonder if that could be a new line like the Black Metal or Arctic Metal series, just with the Andromeda finish.



i quite like the single hum set up releases (but not that one) 


narad said:


> Quick question: are they leaking all the LTD stuff before the ESP stuff or am I just missing the ESP releases?


 no esp yet


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JD27 said:


> Interesting that the F series is a single pickup. Wonder if that could be a new line like the Black Metal or Arctic Metal series, just with the Andromeda finish.



Doesn't seem like it. Email called it the Deluxe F-1001.


----------



## sell2792

YES


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

sell2792 said:


> YES



I didn't get an email yet, is that a 1000 series?


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

sell2792 said:


> YES


This new Phoenix is scratching an itch that I didn’t even know I had. Classic/retro shape + modern appointments = HELL YEAH! My ideal combination.

I’m not even an Evertune user/fan, but man, I would definitely buy one of those Phoenixes to try at least regardless.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

sell2792 said:


> YES





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I didn't get an email yet, is that a 1000 series?



Too late to edit, but yeah I just got the email and it's a Deluxe Phoenix-1000 Evertune.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

sell2792 said:


> YES



A silverburst phoenix with an evertune you say? 

Would have to swap the pickups but that's something to keep an eye on.


----------



## GenghisCoyne

big ass inlays really do make the phoenix shape


----------



## Elliott_C

Ataraxia2320 said:


> A silverburst phoenix with an evertune you say?
> 
> Would have to swap the pickups but that's something to keep an eye on.


Why would you have to swap out the pickups?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Elliott_C said:


> Why would you have to swap out the pickups?


The Fishmans aren't everyone's cup of tea. Certainly not mine.


----------



## JD27

Man, really cool guitar, but why did they use an Evertune. The might work great, but visually I can’t stand that bridge. The Fishmans would be an easy fix though, definitely not a fan of those either. I just don’t think I could get past that bridge.


----------



## mlp187

I say fuck pickups in general. Who needs them? First thing I do is rip out my pickups and fill their cavities with some hella tight tone wood.

But really, I just came here to say that I would really love to see Japan’s E-II M series trickle into the in US market for 2022. Not that what I want matters.

Also, I think that phoenix is hot stuff.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JD27 said:


> Man, really cool guitar, but why did they use an Evertune. The might work great, but visually I can’t stand that bridge. The Fishmans would be an easy fix though, definitely not a fan of those either. I just don’t think I could get past that bridge.



I said this in another thread but yeah, the oversaturation of Evertunes is bugging me. Not even because of the looks because I do dig how it looks in some guitars, but they make penny pinching guys like me have to spend more on these guitars.  That and the addition of Fishman pickups.


----------



## Adieu

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Fishmans aren't everyone's cup of tea. Certainly not mine.



Heretic!


----------



## Elliott_C

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Fishmans aren't everyone's cup of tea. Certainly not mine.


I'm curious because I just got a guitar with a pair and even on the passive setting, they seem very "hot." I'm debating whether or not it's just the 9 volt that needs replacing. Or if they can't do cleans.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Elliott_C said:


> I'm curious because I just got a guitar with a pair and even on the passive setting, they seem very "hot." I'm debating whether or not it's just the 9 volt that needs replacing. Or if they can't do cleans.



Its been awhile since I had Fishmans but they do drain batteries quickly compared to other actives. Therr is a way to tame the output though. Underneath each pickup there should be pins for -6db. If you can jumper those pins that should help


----------



## jephjacques

That Phoenix is dope. I won't buy one but it's cool as hell


----------



## Ataraxia2320

Elliott_C said:


> Why would you have to swap out the pickups?



Because if I wanted a cocked wah in my signal chain, I'd put it there . 

On a serious note, I've never tried a fishman I've enjoyed. Further every artist who has switched to fishmans, with the exception of Stephen Carpenter and Josh Middelton has had their tone suffer.


----------



## Elliott_C

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Its been awhile since I had Fishmans but they do drain batteries quickly compared to other actives. Therr is a way to tame the output though. Underneath each pickup there should be pins for -6db. If you can jumper those pins that should help


You were right. I swapped the batteries, and they sound much better. It's a Ken Susi signature model LTD KS-M7, the volume pot push/pull cuts -6db conveniently.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Elliott_C said:


> You were right. I swapped the batteries, and they sound much better. It's a Ken Susi signature model LTD KS-M7, the volume pot push/pull cuts -6db conveniently.



I do recall someone saying that. That they find Fishmans are more sensitive to battery life. IME other actives tend to sound about the same no matter how much battery life is left, but I guess Fishmans are different


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Vyn said:


> So with the SD-2 being announced, this shit has started happening:
> 
> https://reverb.com/au/item/46624962...black-7-of-30-not-sd-2-preorder-ready-to-ship
> 
> I hate people, like actually really hate people. It's a $1500US import for fucks sake, not a collectors item. Scalpers fucking everywhere.


When I see that I wish @Chondro Guitars would black list the buyer.


----------



## Mathemagician

sell2792 said:


> YES



*square hammer intensifies*


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mathemagician said:


> *square hammer intensifies*


That's more of an RD, but I wish ESP would release their own RD clone in the states.

Release an Esa Holopainen sig or something.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That's more of an RD, but I wish ESP would release their own RD clone in the states.
> 
> Release an Esa Holopainen sig or something.



I love the RD shape but this one is a tad on the small side for me I think.


----------



## I play music

Vyn said:


> So with the SD-2 being announced, this shit has started happening:
> 
> https://reverb.com/au/item/46624962...black-7-of-30-not-sd-2-preorder-ready-to-ship
> 
> I hate people, like actually really hate people. It's a $1500US import for fucks sake, not a collectors item. Scalpers fucking everywhere.


I feel like it's mostly just reverb, I nowadays avoid that platform like the plague, local classifieds often still have shit for half the price compared to Reverb no joke


----------



## Vyn

I play music said:


> I feel like it's mostly just reverb, I nowadays avoid that platform like the plague, local classifieds often still have shit for half the price compared to Reverb no joke



Reverb is handy I find for trying to find expensive/high-end/unique and weird gear (Horizon FR-27 with a half scalloped board as an example). Local classifieds are highly dependant on the local scene - in my case the local scene is mostly cover bands and solo acoustic indie artists so much of the gear I'm after is a pain to find. I have had some success with FB groups and FB Marketplace, otherwise I use Reverb.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I play music said:


> I feel like it's mostly just reverb, I nowadays avoid that platform like the plague, local classifieds often still have shit for half the price compared to Reverb no joke



What happened to Reverb is what happens to all specialty online sales platforms: once it gets big enough, with a large user base, it transitions from "buyer based income" to "seller based income". Now that the platform has such reach they have enough views that it's not driven by having the lowest price, but offering to buyers who are just waiting for the opportunity vs. needing a subjectively "good" deal. 

For instance, I've been tracking down some very specific, long out of production, Gretsch and Gibson guitars, stuff that just won't pop up anywhere, so when I find it, if I have the funds, I buy it. It's more important to me to have that piece than to save a couple hundred dollars, and the sellers who list these tend to be large, well established vintage/higher-end/rare guitar sellers who pay tons in fees to Reverb. 

Really, Reverb is more of a place for legacy dealers to have a ready-made and easy to manage online presence and occasionally skirt certain dealer restrictions than anything else.


----------



## possumkiller

$2k LTDs. I remember when a custom order ESP could be had for less. And the top shelf LTD was the M-200 for like $400 in musician's friend.


----------



## Zado

It's fair to say that nowadays even mid class guitars tend to have highed end specs, compared to the past.


----------



## Andromalia

possumkiller said:


> $2k LTDs. I remember when a custom order ESP could be had for less. And the top shelf LTD was the M-200 for like $400 in musician's friend.



Chances are, back then you didn't have 400 either. Inflation is a thing. And with everybody and their mother printing money atm this is going to get worse.


----------



## Vyn

Andromalia said:


> Chances are, back then you didn't have 400 either. Inflation is a thing. And with everybody and their mother printing money atm this is going to get worse.



Inflation is a thing, however the prices of guitars certainly have not risen with the prices of wages in a linear one-to-one fashion.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Vyn said:


> Inflation is a thing, however the prices of guitars certainly have not risen with the prices of wages in a linear one-to-one fashion.


^ Nailed it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Vyn said:


> Inflation is a thing, however the prices of guitars certainly have not risen with the prices of wages in a linear one-to-one fashion.



Yeah, but for what you get for <$500 today is fucking amazing compared to that exact same amount even a decade ago. Sure, it's made in China from some random OEM house brand, but the specs and quality is crazy good. The hardware alone is so much better.

I don't know how old you guys are, but I remember the first wave of MIK stuff in the late 80's/early 90's. Stuff was junk but still cost a week's pay. But you were stoked to see it because you could conceivably buy something that wasn't an acoustic.


----------



## Andromalia

Vyn said:


> Inflation is a thing, however the prices of guitars certainly have not risen with the prices of wages in a linear one-to-one fashion.


Nothing has. Guitars aren't really special, it's just people who earn their living through a salary that are getting poorer overall to the benefit of other forms of revenue.


----------



## possumkiller

Andromalia said:


> Chances are, back then you didn't have 400 either. Inflation is a thing. And with everybody and their mother printing money atm this is going to get worse.


Who's mother is printing money ass to mouth???


----------



## narad

possumkiller said:


> Who's mother is printing money ass to mouth???



smh...


----------



## Vyn

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, but for what you get for <$500 today is fucking amazing compared to that exact same amount even a decade ago. Sure, it's made in China from some random OEM house brand, but the specs and quality is crazy good. The hardware alone is so much better.
> 
> I don't know how old you guys are, but I remember the first wave of MIK stuff in the late 80's/early 90's. Stuff was junk but still cost a week's pay. But you were stoked to see it because you could conceivably buy something that wasn't an acoustic.



I got into guitar much later in 2002 so I don't remember those days. However the cheap guitars we had access to then weren't that much worse than what is available in that tier now yet the cost is significantly different.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

I think early 2000s was best quality/cost times. Although still lots of garbage licensed Floyds and Duncan Designed ect


----------



## cardinal

Early 2000ish, the Korean-made guitars had the same quality I think but were much cheaper. The specs were not as fancy (licensed hardware and pickups, no tops or standard laminates, sane finishes, no SS frets, no exotic woods, etc etc), which I'm sure helped some.

Diamond Series and LTDs from around then are legitimately nice guitars IMHO.


----------



## Adieu

Dineley said:


> I think early 2000s was best quality/cost times. Although still lots of garbage licensed Floyds and Duncan Designed ect



Some Duncan Designeds were pretty legit... HB108's were quite nice.

Also, the hit or miss nature of some of the other sets makes it feel like there were possibly two or more generations, with at least one of them well done and some others total crap


----------



## Mathemagician

Only issue with my Mid ‘00s Ltd was the licensed floyd. It had REAL EMG’s! I beat the everliving hell out of that guitar. So so good. The OG MH400. Mmmmm. 

Inflation sucks but it’s real. So keep leaving jobs for better jobs that pay more. It’s the only way to buy more gear. 

LTD and Schecter have always been more aggressive in offering good specs at each price point in my experience.


----------



## cardinal

Mathemagician said:


> Only issue with my Mid ‘00s Ltd was the licensed floyd. It had REAL EMG’s! I beat the everliving hell out of that guitar. So so good. The OG MH400. Mmmmm.
> 
> Inflation sucks but it’s real. So keep leaving jobs for better jobs that pay more. It’s the only way to buy more gear.
> 
> LTD and Schecter have always been more aggressive in offering good specs at each price point in my experience.


Yeah I have a Schecter C7FR from around that time. Body is two piece ash with a CENTER seam, something you don't always find even on Prestige Ibanez guitars these days. Frets are decently level. Pickups are fine. Tossed on a real Floyd and it's a fantastic guitar.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah those old Korean guitars are great as long as you get fixed bridge ones.  Although if you look around you can find Korean-made LTD and Schecters with German FRs.

My main fiddle rn is a 1999 Schecter A-1. Fucking beast of a guitar. Also had a pair of mid-2000s LTD EC-400 full-thickness guitars which were great fiddles. Not a fan of belly cut-less guitars though. Feels like you're carrying around a cinder block.


----------



## possumkiller

cardinal said:


> Early 2000ish, the Korean-made guitars had the same quality I think but were much cheaper. The specs were not as fancy (licensed hardware and pickups, no tops or standard laminates, sane finishes, no SS frets, no exotic woods, etc etc), which I'm sure helped some.
> 
> Diamond Series and LTDs from around then are legitimately nice guitars IMHO.


How about some early LTD Japanese and Korean made guitars from mid to late 90s with Gotoh and Schaller hardware.


----------



## Vyn

Mathemagician said:


> Inflation sucks but it’s real. So keep leaving jobs for better jobs that pay more. It’s the only way to buy more gear.



Normally I'd agree with this however at the moment the options for higher paying employment in my field don't exist. Wages have stagnated in the last half a decade something shocking.

The main point I was making was for a solid mid-tier guitar for a young player, say it's their first decent guitar that they are going to spend years grinding away on, that is now realistically unobtainable at the moment. $1500-$2000USD is a significant chunk of money for a young person on say a hospitality job supporting themselves while trying to get through college (it's the first example I thought of, it may not be the best example).


----------



## Wucan

possumkiller said:


> How about some early LTD Japanese and Korean made guitars from mid to late 90s with Gotoh and Schaller hardware.



My Indo LTD from last year is neck-through with a nice quilted top, has Gotoh tuners, SS frets, an ET bridge and SD pickups. And honestly really sweet fit & finish... only flaw is the "2" they carved on the back of the headstock to denote a B-stock 

Honestly pretty decent value for a $1150 @ brand new price. You can still grab it at the same price on Sweetwater or Evertune's website despite the pandemic inflation.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Vyn said:


> for a solid mid-tier guitar for a young player, say it's their first decent guitar that they are going to spend years grinding away on, that is now realistically unobtainable at the moment



That's just not true. 

Folks tend to have a rosy view of the guitar brands they came up around, but dollar for dollar, guitars have NEVER been better and they get better and better every year. The branding might not be the same, and country of origin is always shifting, but the guitars themselves are fantastic and getting even better within the same price brackets.


----------



## Vyn

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's just not true.
> 
> Folks tend to have a rosy view of the guitar brands they came up around, but dollar for dollar, guitars have NEVER been better and they get better and better every year. The branding might not be the same, and country of origin is always shifting, but the guitars themselves are fantastic and getting even better within the same price brackets.



Fair enough, I don't really have a counter argument to that.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Vyn said:


> The main point I was making was for a solid mid-tier guitar for a young player, say it's their first decent guitar that they are going to spend years grinding away on, that is now realistically unobtainable at the moment. $1500-$2000USD is a significant chunk of money for a young person on say a hospitality job supporting themselves while trying to get through college (it's the first example I thought of, it may not be the best example).


I disagree with this part. The quality of lower tier guitars (sub 500$ usd) now versus when I bought my first ibby 15 years ago is substantial. Young players have so many good, cheap options anymore.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

I paid 450 dollars for my LTD viper 400 with a case back in 2005. An extra 100 dollars shipping to Europe and another 70 ish on import duties. I've play it more than pretty much every other guitar I've ever owned, with the exception of a PRS custom 24 that I regret selling. 

Before that I had a great Yamaha Pacifica 112 I paid like 200 euros for in 2002. 

Great cheap guitars were always there but the difference is that now you have a million and one more options than you did before. Pretty much every spec you can think of is available in a super cheap guitar and the average quality of fretwork and finish is much better. 

Just look at the harley benton stuff. You can get an SG with Gotoh hardware, a cool "custom style" colour and a graph tech nut for 279 euros delivered now. 

Or the fusion III's which have stainless steel frets, roasted necks, locking tuners and good quality wilkinson or floyd trems for 399 euros. 

A lot of brands that would have previously been my go to might have become more expensive but other brands are killing it. It's definitely still a good time to be a guitar buyer.


----------



## STRHelvete

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, but for what you get for <$500 today is fucking amazing compared to that exact same amount even a decade ago. Sure, it's made in China from some random OEM house brand, but the specs and quality is crazy good. The hardware alone is so much better.
> 
> I don't know how old you guys are, but I remember the first wave of MIK stuff in the late 80's/early 90's. Stuff was junk but still cost a week's pay. But you were stoked to see it because you could conceivably buy something that wasn't an acoustic.


Tell us more stories of the old country, grandpa.


----------



## Mathemagician

Vyn said:


> Normally I'd agree with this however at the moment the options for higher paying employment in my field don't exist. Wages have stagnated in the last half a decade something shocking.
> 
> The main point I was making was for a solid mid-tier guitar for a young player, say it's their first decent guitar that they are going to spend years grinding away on, that is now realistically unobtainable at the moment. $1500-$2000USD is a significant chunk of money for a young person on say a hospitality job supporting themselves while trying to get through college (it's the first example I thought of, it may not be the best example).



Sorry you’re dealing with that homie. Hope it improves. 



STRHelvete said:


> Tell us more stories of the old country, grandpa.



I will never not laugh at grandpa jokes. In any context.


----------



## Hollowway

What I find weird is that way fewer kids play guitar than 20-30 years ago (at least in my neck of the woods) but there are way more guitars being made these days. Or so it seems. I almost feel that there will be a bubble where the older guys who have the guitars will die off, and no one will want these hoards of instruments. Or maybe my view is skewed. There just seems to be so many guitars out there, and someone (not teenagers) is buying them.


----------



## possumkiller

After I got married and had a family and got too busy to pretend I was going to be a rockstar anymore, I pretty much accepted that I will never again buy a coveted custom or boutique guitar. Forever sentenced to entry level cheap crap. I flew back to the states to take care of our storage unit and selling our old car. I paid a visit to my guitar hoarding cousin and played around with his custom ESPs and other high end guitars. I was really surprised at how little difference I felt when playing. I remember starting out on cheap ass bronze and platinum BC Rich guitars and LTDs and low end Ibanez. When I had finally got a custom shop KH4 I felt like it was out of this world and suddenly I could fly around the fretboard. I am beginning to wonder now how much of that was a placebo because for me the Chinese Squiers have been fucking killing it the last ten years. High end for me now is a Mexican Fender. Even the differences in neck thicknesses that seemed to be so significant to me years ago feel like nothing now.


----------



## narad

possumkiller said:


> After I got married and had a family and got too busy to pretend I was going to be a rockstar anymore, I pretty much accepted that I will never again buy a coveted custom or boutique guitar.



Dude, that's exactly when you get the boutique guitar. Rockstars don't need customs.


----------



## Andromalia

Ataraxia2320 said:


> I paid 450 dollars for my LTD viper 400 with a case back in 2005. An extra 100 dollars shipping to Europe and another 70 ish on import duties.



Yeah but that's because the USD was reaaaaally low. When I lived in Ireland (2009-2011) I imported a used SS Viper for 700€ all included. I'd never buy a used guitar in the USA today.


----------



## setsuna7

I paid less than 1k usd for a brand new Edwards AL Sawtooth in 2007. sold it a couple of years later, still the thing I regret most. Now i want to buy the same fucking thing, also brand new, that would be 1500 usd. the only thing(s) we can complaint/compare is; does a certain price from a certain brand offers the same specs in the same tier/price. ex. the new Iron Label Xiphos is stupid expensive compared to the newly announced Sammy Duet sig, similar specs/shape but to me, the SD2 takes the cake with it's better specs on offer.

my two cents. 

Oh, btw to quench my GAS for the aforementioned Alexi Sawtooth, I just got a MIJ RR24 Jackson Stars. For 250 bucks. Didn't do any NGD because I went into a knee surgery the next day..


----------



## possumkiller

narad said:


> Dude, that's exactly when you get the boutique guitar. Rockstars don't need customs.


I just don't feel like laying down $5k for something that I could've saved $4500 on. Idk for me just doing my thing at home a couple of times a week, more than $500 or so seems like a waste of money.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Hollowway said:


> What I find weird is that way fewer kids play guitar than 20-30 years ago (at least in my neck of the woods) but there are way more guitars being made these days. Or so it seems. I almost feel that there will be a bubble where the older guys who have the guitars will die off, and no one will want these hoards of instruments. Or maybe my view is skewed. There just seems to be so many guitars out there, and someone (not teenagers) is buying them.



Goodwill stores will have MIJ and Gibson's jammed upside down in boxes for $10.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Hollowway said:


> What I find weird is that way fewer kids play guitar than 20-30 years ago (at least in my neck of the woods) but there are way more guitars being made these days. Or so it seems. I almost feel that there will be a bubble where the older guys who have the guitars will die off, and no one will want these hoards of instruments. Or maybe my view is skewed. There just seems to be so many guitars out there, and someone (not teenagers) is buying them.



It's important to consider that when you see all kinds of click-bait articles about "the death of the guitar", not only is it hyperbolic, but it's also based on American or Western European numbers, and pretty much always leaves out places like China, India, the African continent, etc. The markets where there's actually considerable growth driven by growing middle classes.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

Andromalia said:


> Yeah but that's because the USD was reaaaaally low. When I lived in Ireland (2009-2011) I imported a used SS Viper for 700€ all included. I'd never buy a used guitar in the USA today.



I think the 450 dollars I paid was like 300 or so euros back in the day. All in the guitar was roughly 470 euros with a hardshell case. 

You could also get away without paying import duties if you were lucky back in the day in Ireland. They were really lax with collecting that cash back then, especially in more rural areas. Now importing is hardly worth it with a stronger dollar, rosewood on cities list and the post office being really strict on collecting those taxes.


----------



## Adieu

KnightBrolaire said:


> I disagree with this part. The quality of lower tier guitars (sub 500$ usd) now versus when I bought my first ibby 15 years ago is substantial. Young players have so many good, cheap options anymore.



You had $500 Gibby SG fadeds 15-20 years ago though

And Fender Mexico was cheaper still.

Much of this is because 500 bucks isn't worth the same anymore, though.


----------



## Alberto7

setsuna7 said:


> I paid less than 1k usd for a brand new Edwards AL Sawtooth in 2007. sold it a couple of years later, still the thing I regret most. Now i want to buy the same fucking thing, also brand new, that would be 1500 usd. the only thing(s) we can complaint/compare is; does a certain price from a certain brand offers the same specs in the same tier/price. ex. the new Iron Label Xiphos is stupid expensive compared to the newly announced Sammy Duet sig, similar specs/shape but to me, the SD2 takes the cake with it's better specs on offer.
> 
> my two cents.
> 
> Oh, btw to quench my GAS for the aforementioned Alexi Sawtooth, I just got a MIJ RR24 Jackson Stars. For 250 bucks. Didn't do any NGD because I went into a knee surgery the next day..



To be fair, those Edwards Alexi models shot up in price like crazy immediately after his death was announced in January. I lucked out and snagged one in January, the cheapest one I've seen since his death (~1100 USD). Brand new I see them at Musamaailma much closer to the $2k mark, and more for some specific models (the Ripped, Hexed, etc.)

I do wish I could get another one of those for their old prices... The one I got is, honestly, my favorite metal 6-string I've ever played. That thing is crazy fast and furious.


----------



## Andromalia

MaxOfMetal said:


> The markets where there's actually considerable growth driven by growing middle classes.



I'm not sure China qualifies, what are the views of Xi on rock and roll ?


----------



## AltecGreen

Andromalia said:


> I'm not sure China qualifies, what are the views of Xi on rock and roll ?




China's been up and down. Ironically, a lot of the high end Japanese guitars end up in China.


----------



## Vyn

Andromalia said:


> I'm not sure China qualifies, what are the views of Xi on rock and roll ?



China's metal scene has been exploding lately, some seriously wicked bands coming out. Same deal with Taiwan. Also people seem to forget that guitar in Japan is stupid popular, probably an order of magnitude or two more popular than it is in the western world.


----------



## feilong29

setsuna7 said:


> I paid less than 1k usd for a brand new Edwards AL Sawtooth in 2007. sold it a couple of years later, still the thing I regret most. Now i want to buy the same fucking thing, also brand new, that would be 1500 usd. the only thing(s) we can complaint/compare is; does a certain price from a certain brand offers the same specs in the same tier/price. ex. the new Iron Label Xiphos is stupid expensive compared to the newly announced Sammy Duet sig, similar specs/shape but to me, the SD2 takes the cake with it's better specs on offer.
> 
> my two cents.
> 
> Oh, btw to quench my GAS for the aforementioned Alexi Sawtooth, I just got a MIJ RR24 Jackson Stars. For 250 bucks. Didn't do any NGD because I went into a knee surgery the next day..



I sold my first Edwards Alexi, a sawtooth, maaaany years ago and regret it. It was around 2007 if I recall lol. 

I hope your knee surgery recovery is going well...but pics of the RR24 (later on) or it didn't happen, lol, jk. I still got my MIJ RR24 Pro, but I wish I could get the Stars version. How did you stumble upon a Jackson Stars? Is it the black w/yellow bevels?


----------



## setsuna7

feilong29 said:


> I sold my first Edwards Alexi, a sawtooth, maaaany years ago and regret it. It was around 2007 if I recall lol.
> 
> I hope your knee surgery recovery is going well...but pics of the RR24 (later on) or it didn't happen, lol, jk. I still got my MIJ RR24 Pro, but I wish I could get the Stars version. How did you stumble upon a Jackson Stars? Is it the black w/yellow bevels?



Here she is. It's the J2E RR24. No painted bevels, front routed, with pickguard. As for my surgery, so far so good!!


----------



## jephjacques

Lord knows I love me some fancy guitars, but it's mindblowing how good cheap guitars are these days. I played a couple mexican charvels in the local music store and aside from some sharp fret ends (thanks Nova Scotia climate) they were _fantastic_.


----------



## cardinal

Yeah, a few months back my sister-in-law wanted be to go with her to pick out a Strat (and she walked out with a PRS SE because...) but in any event I sat down with a Mexican Strat and a Tone Master Deluxe Reverb and was like damn! This is all you need right here man.


----------



## JD27

jephjacques said:


> Lord knows I love me some fancy guitars, but it's mindblowing how good cheap guitars are these days. I played a couple mexican charvels in the local music store and aside from some sharp fret ends (thanks Nova Scotia climate) they were _fantastic_.



Both of my Pro Mods are fantastic, though they both had some degree of the sharp end issue. I was able to fix that with easily with a fret end dressing file and some micro mesh pads. They feel amazing now though. Even with those issues, they are great for the money.


----------



## Boofchuck

jephjacques said:


> Lord knows I love me some fancy guitars, but it's mindblowing how good cheap guitars are these days. I played a couple mexican charvels in the local music store and aside from some sharp fret ends (thanks Nova Scotia climate) they were _fantastic_.


Yeah, I recently set up a chinese squire strat for a friend and I was shocked by how well it played after I was done with it.


----------



## Mathemagician

Chinese Jackson soloist played great, and it came in a crackle finish. Really surprised me in a good way.


----------



## slimefuzz

setsuna7 said:


> Here she is. It's the J2E RR24. No painted bevels, front routed, with pickguard. As for my surgery, so far so good!!


We can tell you love the guitar since she has her own child seat :}


----------



## Mathemagician

For the Viper fans.


----------



## Wucan

I was about to love it because of the Gibson aesthetic... but no binding to go along with it? Weird.

Looks like Fishman pickups as well, wonder which ones it'll be.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Wucan said:


> I was about to love it because of the Gibson aesthetic... but no binding to go along with it? Weird.
> 
> Looks like Fishman pickups as well, wonder which ones it'll be.



The neck is black bound, not cream. Still a weird choice.


----------



## Wucan

MaxOfMetal said:


> The neck is black bound, not cream. Still a weird choice.


...didn't even notice there's binding. Now I see it. Weird indeed.


----------



## setsuna7

slimefuzz said:


> We can tell you love the guitar since she has her own child seat :}


That's my daughters.


----------



## JD27

I still like it. Kind of a stripped down look and direct mount pickups look good. I can do the black cherry, but this in black would definitely be a winner.


----------



## Mathemagician

JD27 said:


> I still like it. Kind of a stripped down look and direct mount pickups look good. I can do the black cherry, but this in black would definitely be a winner.



IIRC they’ve had quite a few black options over the years for Vipers so it’s smart to offer a run of “kind of like a stripped down Gibson - but isn’t” for those that are less brand-loyal. 

I know nothing about the pickups/how they’re voice if they are fishmans though. Do they have a more vintage/passive option aside from the classic?


----------



## MFB

That Viper needs pickup rings, looks like it's missing something without them


----------



## Quiet Coil

MFB said:


> That Viper needs pickup rings, looks like it's missing something without them


THAT’s what it is, couldn’t put my finger on it. Rings or a pickguard.


----------



## STRHelvete

MFB said:


> That Viper needs pickup rings, looks like it's missing something without them


Yeah on that guitar it does look unfinished


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Also not having the stoptail also makes it look more bare. Here's the previous version.


----------



## MFB

Oof, not sure how I overlooked the lack of stop-tail, but yeah, without it it does definitely feel even more incomplete coupled with the lack of pickup rings.


----------



## Seabeast2000

It looks like a Viper-5.


----------



## Wucan

oh yeah, it's string-through... even stranger. 

In before ESP stops making 1000 Vipers again because of poor sales lol


----------



## StevenC

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also not having the stoptail also makes it look more bare. Here's the previous version.


This is better looking in every way.


----------



## CanserDYI

jephjacques said:


> Lord knows I love me some fancy guitars, but it's mindblowing how good cheap guitars are these days. I played a couple mexican charvels in the local music store and aside from some sharp fret ends (thanks Nova Scotia climate) they were _fantastic_.


This isn't just NS, literally every roasted maple neck from Charvel I've tried in the last couple years, literally every single one, had fret sprout so bad that it was borderline unplayable. I live in Ohio and yeah fret sprout happens to every guitar basically here, but I've never had a sample size as high as the charvels be so consistently sharp. I'm talking at least 8-10 different ones.

I'm not sure if this says anything about Charvel, where I live, or roasted maple, but it is something I've noticed.

Edit:I should mention that the fret sprout was also the ONLY gripe I had with those guitars, everything else on them were wonderful and top notch.


----------



## Wucan

CanserDYI said:


> This isn't just NS, literally every roasted maple neck from Charvel I've tried in the last couple years, literally every single one, had fret sprout so bad that it was borderline unplayable. I live in Ohio and yeah fret sprout happens to every guitar basically here, but I've never had a sample size as high as the charvels be so consistently sharp. I'm talking at least 8-10 different ones.
> 
> I'm not sure if this says anything about Charvel, where I live, or roasted maple, but it is something I've noticed.
> 
> Edit:I should mention that the fret sprout was also the ONLY gripe I had with those guitars, everything else on them were wonderful and top notch.


Weird, I tried quite a few of the roasted maple Charvels here in the PNW and I didn't notice the frets sticking out in a bad way or anything.


----------



## CanserDYI

Wucan said:


> Weird, I tried quite a few of the roasted maple Charvels here in the PNW and I didn't notice the frets sticking out in a bad way or anything.


Oh I'm almost certain it's not charvels fault, probably the guitar shops in my area (so few besides guitar center) don't know how to properly care for the instruments. 

It's just odd that it's always there, I'm always like "oooh roasted maple Charvel...will this be...the one....nope, dang. Feel every fret." Always the same few shops too, though, I'll give it that.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

CanserDYI said:


> Oh I'm almost certain it's not charvels fault, probably the guitar shops in my area (so few besides guitar center) don't know how to properly care for the instruments.
> 
> It's just odd that it's always there, I'm always like "oooh roasted maple Charvel...will this be...the one....nope, dang. Feel every fret." Always the same few shops too, though, I'll give it that.



If you otherwise really like the guitar, taking care of fret sprout is really quick and easy, and typically a "one and done" sort of thing. Just something to consider.


----------



## CanserDYI

MaxOfMetal said:


> If you otherwise really like the guitar, taking care of fret sprout is really quick and easy, and typically a "one and done" sort of thing. Just something to consider.


Oh I totally agree, it's just odd it's all charvels I've picked up.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

https://www.espguitars.com/articles...QeR4AFSswiLxzWHPoeLCmwH324MekIkaLhNR54k6RYuQU


----------



## Seabeast2000

First comment is pretty funny.


----------



## pahulkster

I've wanted and forgot about the E-II full thickness Eclipse about five times so far. Maybe sometime next year I'll remember and it will be in stock at the same time.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

I'm pumped to see that new KH sparkle V.


----------



## Spicypickles

soul_lip_mike said:


> I'm pumped to see that new KH sparkle V.


What did I miss?


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Spicypickles said:


> What did I miss?


----------



## RobDobble6S7

Seabeast2000 said:


> First comment is pretty funny.


It's the year of the djent!


----------



## I play music

soul_lip_mike said:


>


reminding me of this


----------



## Zado

soul_lip_mike said:


>



In black looks ew, in gold is a damn beauty.


----------



## Spicypickles

Needs Floyd, am disappoint


----------



## I play music

Spicypickles said:


> Needs Floyd, am disappoint


SV ? Or did they change them completely for the arrow shape ?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> In black looks ew, in gold is a damn beauty.





Spicypickles said:


> Needs Floyd, am disappoint



Probably chose the specs to make it a modernized version of his old Jackson


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I play music said:


> SV ? Or did they change them completely for the arrow shape ?


SV. The bevels and shape is closer to a Rhoads versus an Arrow.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Spicypickles said:


> Needs Floyd, am disappoint



It's his sad but true guitar which has always been a hard tail RR


----------



## Spicypickles

Don’t care, if I were to get one, it would need a Floyd


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

LTD H3-1000 FR in Snow White


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> LTD H3-1000 FR in Snow White
> 
> View attachment 101216


Hizaki from Versailles and Jupiter would be loving this. Heck, I’m loving this. 

Finally, a white H3 with gold hardware. And it’s a 1000-series LTD. A 7-string version would also just be the icing on the cake for the 2022 lineup.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Hizaki from Versailles and Jupiter would be loving this.



Me too if it has a cockstock like theirs.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Me too if it has a cockstock like theirs.


I’m so glad that someone on this forum understood exactly what I’m talking about.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Emperor Guillotine said:


> I’m so glad that someone on this forum understood exactly what I’m talking about.




You dunno how much I used to browse the ESP JPN website yeeeeeears ago.

Also the Maiden is what got me into beveled guitars.


----------



## mlp187

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> LTD H3-1000 FR in Snow White
> 
> View attachment 101216


My better half has already approved the acquisition. FY2022 is the year I grow up and stop caring about the name on the headstock.


----------



## sell2792

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Me too if it has a cockstock like theirs.



ESP really needs to bring it back on more models. I think it looks a lot better than the other head stock they’ve been putting on the Horizons and some of the MH’s. I’d also be all for bringing back the hockey stick head stocks in some capacity.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

sell2792 said:


> ESP really needs to bring it back on more models. I think it looks a lot better than the other head stock they’ve been putting on the Horizons and some of the MH’s. I’d also be all for bringing back the hockey stick head stocks in some capacity.



Idk why ESP doesn't use the hockey stick. I don't think there's legal issues. Hell even for the Roope sig they used the pointy instead of the hockey stick on his own custom. 

But yeah, the Horizon always needs a cockstock. No piss-poor PRS wanna be or Schecter wannabe. OG 3x3


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Idk why ESP doesn't use the hockey stick. I don't think there's legal issues. Hell even for the Roope sig they used the pointy instead of the hockey stick on his own custom.
> 
> But yeah, the Horizon always needs a cockstock. No piss-poor PRS wanna be or Schecter wannabe. OG 3x3



Gibson owns the old Kramer IP, including the Hockey Stick/Banana stock.

It's why Warmoth had to stop offering it when they had a falling out with Gibson.

ESP is scared to death of Gibson in North America, so they stay away from it for anything that might wind up over here.


----------



## StevenC

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> https://www.espguitars.com/articles...QeR4AFSswiLxzWHPoeLCmwH324MekIkaLhNR54k6RYuQU


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MaxOfMetal said:


> Gibson owns the old Kramer IP, including the Hockey Stick/Banana stock.
> 
> It's why Warmoth had to stop offering it when they had a falling out with Gibson.
> 
> ESP is scared to death of Gibson in North America, so they stay away from it for anything that might wind up over here.



They still use it on the Lynch models. 






I know, it's Lynch. He's basically one of the god-king's of ESP.  But I think their headstock is slightly different. It's not as curvy as the Baretta '84 and it's longer than the Gibson-esque Hockeystick.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

StevenC said:


>


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Idk why ESP doesn't use the hockey stick. I don't think there's legal issues. Hell even for the Roope sig they used the pointy instead of the hockey stick on his own custom.
> 
> But yeah, the Horizon always needs a cockstock. No piss-poor PRS wanna be or Schecter wannabe. OG 3x3


But ESP does use the hockey stick headstock on some of the George Lynch models, even the cheaper LTD ones. Or at least, ESP did in the past.

The hockey stick headstock was also a reason why a bunch of COB fans (kids) loved the aesthetics of Roope Latvala’s signature star model.

I’d personally definitely like to see more hockey stick headstock action. But I say that as someone who is a massive fan of Jun Senoue and the custom “SONIC” GL that was his main guitar up until the Sonic 25th anniversary year.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They still use it on the Lynch models.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, it's Lynch. He's basically one of the god-king's of ESP.  But I think their headstock is slightly different. It's not as curvy as the Baretta '84 and it's longer than the Gibson-esque Hockeystick.



Only on the special order $5k Kamikaze models now, everything else, especially LTDs, use other headstocks.

Unsurprisingly, this change occurred when Gibson started putting more money into Kramer. 

This was covered on the Warmoth forum, where it was confirmed Gibson owns it, or at least stakes a claim.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Emperor Guillotine said:


> But ESP does use the hockey stick headstock on some of the George Lynch models, even the cheaper LTD ones. Or at least, ESP did in the past.
> 
> The hockey stick headstock was also a reason why a bunch of COB fans (kids) loved the aesthetics of Roope Latvala’s signature star model.
> 
> I’d personally definitely like to see more hockey stick headstock action. But I say that as someone who is a massive fan of Jun Senoue and the custom GL “SONIC” that was his main guitar up until the Sonic 25th anniversary year.



I know, I even said that above when responding to Max. For all I know it COULD be legal issues and they just only give Lynch the option because he's basically their Vai. And yeah I brought up Roope. His LTD didn't have the banana, it had the pointy. The only one that had the banana was his own personal custom and the MiJ Custom Shop black one. 

Also yes as a Sonic fanboy I also loved Jun's guitar.  I actually just found out it's a Kamikaze that he had refinished.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I know, I even said that above when responding to Max. For all I know it COULD be legal issues and they just only give Lynch the option because he's basically their Vai. And yeah I brought up Roope. His LTD didn't have the banana, it had the pointy. The only one that had the banana was his own personal custom and the MiJ Custom Shop black one.


Ah, ignore me then…



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I actually just found out it's a Kamikaze that he had refinished.


Jun’s page on the ESP artist site states that the GL “SONIC” was an actual, commissioned. custom build.

Where did you get this info about it being a refinished GL Kamikaze?


----------



## Adieu

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> LTD H3-1000 FR in Snow White
> 
> View attachment 101216



No way

The H3 is an abomination even without all that gaudy hardware


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Adieu said:


> No way
> 
> The H3 is an abomination even without all that gaudy hardware


----------



## sunnyd88

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> LTD H3-1000 FR in Snow White
> 
> View attachment 101216


EMG 57/66 is a big win as I would've expected 81/85 from ESP tbh. This needs either the teardrop or reverse knife headstock. A regular knife headstock is gonna nerf this possible beauty. I used to own an Edwards Horizon III in Pearl White + gold hardware (basically a Hizaki signature but not really) and I'd still get that over the LTD but this is still cool plus it'll probably come with SS frets. The carve is a little too muted on the LTDs which makes the Horizon III look a bit odd but I prefer it still to the sea of M's and H's.


----------



## Nag

I'm probably in the minority about this, but I don't like the cockstock on Horizons (regardless of number). That white Horizon III, with a reversed inline? I'd rock one.


----------



## Lozek

Nag said:


> I'm probably in the minority about this, but I don't like the cockstock on Horizons (regardless of number). That white Horizon III, with a reversed inline? I'd rock one.



There is no place in any ESP line for the Cockstock, it's just so.........average looking


----------



## StevenC

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


It's a holiday tradition


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Adieu said:


> No way
> 
> The H3 is an abomination even without all that gaudy hardware



I think the H3 is an abomination _until_ you add the gaudy hardware, then it transcends into some crazy loud weird thing that I'm into.


----------



## Adieu

Lozek said:


> There is no place in any ESP line for the Cockstock, it's just so.........average looking



Are you saying the Japanese need a more virile cockstock model?


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Adieu said:


> Are you saying the Japanese need a more virile cockstock model?


^ There is the comment that we all have been waiting for.


----------



## Hollowway

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



You're not the boss of me.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Its missing a key Holloway ingredient.


----------



## Mathemagician

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> I think the H3 is an abomination _until_ you add the gaudy hardware, then it transcends into some crazy loud weird thing that I'm into.



Negative + Negative is a positive. Basic maths.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Seabeast2000 said:


> Its missing a key Holloway ingredient.


Pink sparkle?

Or a ninth string?


----------



## Hollowway

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Pink sparkle?
> 
> Or a ninth string?


_(Looks off-stage toward judges.) _We will accept both answers.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Pink sparkle?
> 
> Or a ninth string?


Floyd unless my newsletter was incorrect.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Seabeast2000 said:


> Floyd unless my newsletter was incorrect.


Ah, yes. That too.


----------



## sell2792

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Pink sparkle?
> 
> Or a ninth string?


----------



## Zado

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> I think the H3 is an abomination _until_ you add the gaudy hardware, then it transcends into some crazy loud weird thing that I'm into.



Gold hardware saves pretty much every guitar in existence. Not the H3 tho.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The H3 don't need saving.

Y'all need saving.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I like the H3, never played one but I like it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Seabeast2000 said:


> I like the H3, never played one but I like it.



I had one and loved how it felt. Just was a surprisingly thick sounding guitar, and I tend to prefer brighter ones.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Also I noticed Ted Aguilar's been rocking some new eclipises. 

A black EC with similar specs to his white one, just with a 12th fret inlay.






And a white one with painted black "binding" and a Floyd.


----------



## cardinal

Seabeast2000 said:


> Floyd unless my newsletter was incorrect.


Yeah the Balaguer builder doesn't have a Floyd 8 option anymore. Which suxxxxx but I doubt they did the radius correctly (nut is 18" iirc) anyway.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

cardinal said:


> Yeah the Balaguer builder doesn't have a Floyd 8 option anymore. Which suxxxxx but I doubt they did the radius correctly (nut is 18" iirc) anyway.



Actually



JoeGuitar717 said:


> I’m fine doing two more Floyd-8 builds. Just put it in your order notes and I’ll take care of it. I removed it from the builder because -
> 
> 1. Not enough folks order it, and Floyd parts are taking much longer to get as of late.
> 
> 2. They’re kind of a PITA.


----------



## cardinal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Actually



Whyyyyyyyy did you tell me that. I was living life content knowing I shouldn't buy an 8-string Balaguer explorer thing until now.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Hollowway said:


> You're not the boss of me.
> 
> View attachment 101247


You have such off the wall taste in gear, I respect you.


----------



## budda

cardinal said:


> Whyyyyyyyy did you tell me that. I was living life content knowing I shouldn't buy an 8-string Balaguer explorer thing until now.



Now you know you shouldnt but you can.


----------



## sell2792

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also I noticed Ted Aguilar's been rocking some new eclipises.
> 
> A black EC with similar specs to his white one, just with a 12th fret inlay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a white one with painted black "binding" and a Floyd.



I can’t do tune-o-matics without a stop tail on any guitar, especially an LP.


----------



## /wrists

Yo guys - there's the edwards version of the Snapper they released. https://reverb.com/item/47984735-esp-edwards-e-snapper-al-black-limited-20-pieces-limtied-in-japan 

It's about 2x's as much but you get a shiny "made in japan" instrument lol 

22 frets - ain't my thing but figured I'd link if someone is interested!


----------



## spacebard

ESP, not LTD, but this one is nice:

Experimental Series SNAPPER-AS


----------



## Zado

spacebard said:


> Experimental Series SNAPPER-AS


Delicious looking, but what's experimental about it?


----------



## mlp187

Zado said:


> Delicious looking, but what's experimental about it?


The marketing!


----------



## Adieu

Zado said:


> Delicious looking, but what's experimental about it?



The country barstool look?


----------



## Adieu

evade said:


> Yo guys - there's the edwards version of the Snapper they released. https://reverb.com/item/47984735-esp-edwards-e-snapper-al-black-limited-20-pieces-limtied-in-japan
> 
> It's about 2x's as much but you get a shiny "made in japan" instrument lol
> 
> 22 frets - ain't my thing but figured I'd link if someone is interested!



Has ANYONE, EVER seen a factory stock "MIJ" marking on an Edwards?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Adieu said:


> Has ANYONE, EVER seen a factory stock "MIJ" marking on an Edwards?



Not in my experience.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Adieu said:


> Has ANYONE, EVER seen a factory stock "MIJ" marking on an Edwards?



They used to have "MADE IN JAPAN" in big bold letters screen printed on the back of the headstocks under the serial numbers. Then they went to stickers for awhile. 

That was probably 10 or 15 years ago though.


----------



## nickgray

Zado said:


> but what's experimental about it?



Pernambuco wood for the fretboard. Which they say is the wood used for violin bows? I'm not sure what's the connection here 

It's around $5000-5500. Talk about overpriced Fender-style guitars.


----------



## /wrists

nickgray said:


> Pernambuco wood for the fretboard. Which they say is the wood used for violin bows? I'm not sure what's the connection here
> 
> It's around $5000-5500. Talk about overpriced Fender-style guitars.


jesus i'd rather try a prototype schecter


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Adieu said:


> The country barstool look?


I’m more partial to the weathered deck chair look these days personally.

If the raw, exposed wood grain on my guitar doesn’t look like it has been through a few hurricanes (and maybe a flash flood or two) in between just baking in the sun for god knows how long, then I’m not interested.


----------



## Mathemagician

spacebard said:


> ESP, not LTD, but this one is nice:
> 
> Experimental Series SNAPPER-AS



Maaaaaan, I just saw these on Instagram and raced here to post it. Beaten by just 11 hours. Lol so close.


----------



## Dooky

nickgray said:


> Pernambuco wood for the fretboard. Which they say is the wood used for violin bows? I'm not sure what's the connection here
> 
> It's around $5000-5500. Talk about overpriced Fender-style guitars.


Yeah, ESP japan prices are getting pretty crazy. Not to mention the ESP (Japan/Custom Shop) signature series guitars - how they justify those prices I'll never know. I get that they are built in the custom shop - but $10K (AUD) for what is basically an M-II is ridiculous.


----------



## RevDrucifer

If they put out an LTD version of the double-cut silverburst Bill Kelliher has been playing I might have to grab one. It’s almost got an SG vibe, I hate SG’s, but I dig the bevels on it and it looks like a big chunk of wood. And it’s silverburst, so it’s automatically awesome.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

I wonder if ESP will attempt a "Hondo Death Dagger" production model like the custom for Steffen Kummerer of Obscura
Love the shape but hate the "beer/can opener" headstock
I mean...put the regular pointed inline ESP headstock, reversed, and it's killer


----------



## Mathemagician

I cannot see that happening as anything other than a very limited MIJ run.


----------



## JimF

Other pointies like the Sammy Duet guitars have a wider appeal because their shape is cool. A pointy star, what not to like?
But I think Stefan is the only person in the world that actually likes that body shape. I can't see people buying it for looks, more just because they're Obscura fans.

Disclaimer: Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, however if you like that guitar, get yours checked; you may have cataracts.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I can see that guitar getting a limited release as an LTD with a standard headstock and/or unchanged as a custom shop.


----------



## jl-austin

There doesn't seem to be anything exceptional about that experimental series. Just get the parts from Warmoth for around $1000, and go to Home Depot for some varnish..... Done.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

RevDrucifer said:


> If they put out an LTD version of the double-cut silverburst Bill Kelliher has been playing I might have to grab one. It’s almost got an SG vibe, I hate SG’s, but I dig the bevels on it and it looks like a big chunk of wood. And it’s silverburst, so it’s automatically awesome.


I could see it being far, far more of a seller than Bill's previous two signature models. The Sparrowhawk is too "out there" or esoteric of a body shape for the vast majority of players. It just doesn't have a wide enough appeal, although I do respect ESP for trying something different with it. And as for the Eclipse model, well, there are just far too many options for the EC model as ESP endlessly regurgitates it again and again simply with a different finish option or artist name slapped on the back of the headstock.

Having an affordable signature double-cut model based on Bill's ESP, which is based on Bill's old First Act Custom Shop DC-6 (which in turn is/was based on the universally acclaimed Yamaha SG-series from the 70s and 80s), could end up being a hot seller.

As of recently, there has been a noticeably big resurgence in interest online for double-cut guitars, specifically ones akin to a FACS DC-6, which have become these highly sought-after, "white whale-esque" guitars of legend amidst players in the prog, sludge, and doom rock/metal crowds. (It's no part in thanks to a certain YouTube content creator who shall remain unnamed.) We saw evidence of this demand when Woodbine, a small builder out of Canada, teamed up with (*insert name of YouTube content creator*) and launched an offshoot line of imports under the name Woodrite with their only model, the "Warlord", being a blatant ripoff of the FACS DC-6. The imports were brought in at a substantially lower price-point and sold out within a few days; and the only one that I've seen ever pop up on the secondhand market (on Reverb maybe a week ago) was snatched up almost immediately. So, there is a demand.

The Manta Ray model that Reverend Guitars has offered for years now is sort of a step in the right direction as far as being a double-cut, but it doesn't exactly fit the bill (haha..."Bill" ) since it is a semi-hollow design, has a completely flat body (both top and back), and is thinner in dimensions with the standard body depth of any generic Les Paul imitation import. The Reverend Kyle Shutt signature model is the same but with no sound hole so that the body is totally sealed. Regardless, I've seen quite a few guys online who have picked up a Shutt sig model in the 3-tone burst or the alpine burst color since it ticked enough boxes for them personally. So again, there is a demand.

If ESP were to greenlight using Bill's new double-cut as the basis for a new signature model, then I think it would absolutely sell like fire in the marketplace if the price was right. Just saying that based on what I have observed online.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

I think the problem with the sparrowhawk was they released it in that awful green burst first. It really shines in black and gold or daphne blue and gold. 

Definitely a niche thing. The DC looks way more palatable for the regular audience.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I dig the BK-EC, but I wish they made the green lighter, so it could emulate an patina'd silverburst.

FWIW I got to see this in person when someone was trying out a guitar I was selling, and besides the ungodly high action, I loved how it felt and looked.


----------



## Flappydoodle

Adieu said:


> No way
> 
> The H3 is an abomination even without all that gaudy hardware



How dare you!

The Horizon III looks great and feels fucking fantastic. It’s perfectly balanced due to the funky shape. I played an E-II in a store then went and ordered the ESP Original version. It’s gorgeous and I won’t hear a single word otherwise! (It also sounds huge and thick while simultaneously being really tight)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Flappydoodle said:


> How dare you!
> 
> The Horizon III looks great and feels fucking fantastic. It’s perfectly balanced due to the funky shape. I played an E-II in a store then went and ordered the ESP Original version. It’s gorgeous and I won’t hear a single word otherwise! (It also sounds huge and thick while simultaneously being really tight)



Yep my exact experience. The H3 I owned was... fucking massive. Lots of low end and sustain even with an EMG 81/60 set.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I dig the BK-EC, but I wish they made the green lighter, so it could emulate an patina'd silverburst.
> 
> FWIW I got to see this in person when someone was trying out a guitar I was selling, and besides the ungodly high action, I loved how it felt and looked.



That was the original idea but it didnt come out right. Didn't get to play one but I have seen it in person and the colour looked a lot nicer than any pic I've seen on the internet. Especially under stage lights.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

@Flappydoodle While I'm a Horizon-I/II purist, I wouldn't say no to an H-III. It's like the Majesty shape, except done first.

and better.


----------



## Hoss632

Flappydoodle said:


> How dare you!
> 
> The Horizon III looks great and feels fucking fantastic. It’s perfectly balanced due to the funky shape. I played an E-II in a store then went and ordered the ESP Original version. It’s gorgeous and I won’t hear a single word otherwise! (It also sounds huge and thick while simultaneously being really tight)


Body shape is great. The headstocks that have been on the guitar are what ruins it for me. Neither work well with the body IMO. But I do agree that they otherwise feel and sound good.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Ataraxia2320 said:


> That was the original idea but it didnt come out right. Didn't get to play one but I have seen it in person and the colour looked a lot nicer than any pic I've seen on the internet. Especially under stage lights.



His actual ESPs look really good in person. I've seen them from a couple feet away.

Not as cool as his old Gibsons though.


----------



## Wucan

spacebard said:


> ESP, not LTD, but this one is nice:
> 
> Experimental Series SNAPPER-AS



"Experimenting" with using endangered woods for non-optimal purposes? Christ.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Wucan said:


> "Experimenting" with using endangered woods for non-optimal purposes? Christ.



They were going to have pickguards made of actual Galapagos Tortise shell, but that was just rubbing it in.


----------



## Flappydoodle

Crash Dandicoot said:


> @Flappydoodle While I'm a Horizon-I/II purist, I wouldn't say no to an H-III. It's like the Majesty shape, except done first.
> 
> and better.



I have a H-II and an H-III

So... that means I need an H-I, right??


----------



## JimF

Maybe 2022 will see a H-IV model?
Oh wait...


----------



## sell2792

I


HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I dig the BK-EC, but I wish they made the green lighter, so it could emulate an patina'd silverburst.
> 
> FWIW I got to see this in person when someone was trying out a guitar I was selling, and besides the ungodly high action, I loved how it felt and looked.



I’m just bummed they never made it in blue.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

sell2792 said:


> I’m just bummed they never made it in blue.


Oh, tell me about it...


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Oh, tell me about it...


Goofy looking guitars, but I’ve always liked them. H1 is still the best Horizon.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Legendary looking guitars, but I’ve always liked them.


Fixed. 

Some of the best guitars to ever come out of Japan. The double-cut SG line was acclaimed as THE “Les Paul killer” throughout the 70s, 80s, and 90s (and to an extent, the early 2000s) to the point that the line is legendary now.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Flappydoodle said:


> I have a H-II and an H-III
> 
> So... that means I need an H-I, right??


Clearly you do.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Clearly you do.



add a string and then mark this post as NSFW


----------



## Flappydoodle

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Clearly you do.



Ha, yes I’ve seen that one on Reverb

Luckily purple isn’t my thing, otherwise it would have been mine!


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Speaking of Horizon-I's...






The current bid price would be a solid deal for one, IMO.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mirage Deluxe '87 in metallic gold.

So fucking glad the '87 series wasn't a one-off.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Mirage Deluxe '87 in metallic gold.
> 
> So fucking glad the '87 series wasn't a one-off.
> 
> View attachment 101375


The 87 series is really cool. This is no exception.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> The 87 series is really cool. This is no exception.



If ESP is this devoted to the '87 series, they need to go further.


----------



## gunch

Just put a mirage neck on a snapper body


----------



## RiksRiks

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Mirage Deluxe '87 in metallic gold.
> 
> So fucking glad the '87 series wasn't a one-off.
> 
> View attachment 101375



This one looks really good, I'm not into pickup rings but this one sorta visually balances the guitar a bit.


----------



## /wrists

that metallic mirage looks terribad


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Mirage Deluxe '87 in metallic gold.
> View attachment 101375


Not a fan of the color (especially since gold eventually fades under LED lights), but I’m digging how much these ‘87 Mirages harken back to my love for the M-II Deluxes and M-II Customs of the 90s.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If ESP is this devoted to the '87 series, they need to go further.


The Phoenix. I need one of the Phoenix. I need a colorful, snazzy, shredder-friendly Phoenix with a Floyd Rose (or a Sinclair) to inspire me to play lots of notes and play them really fast.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I know they can't use the original Firebird body and Jackson headstock, but a modern take on the Phoenix '87 would be sweet as fuck.


----------



## Adieu

Idk man, it's LITERALLY a firebird with a jackson headstock


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Adieu said:


> Idk man, it's LITERALLY a firebird with a jackson headstock


A Jackson headstock and top-mounted Floyd Rose makes anything cooler.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Mirage Deluxe '87 in metallic gold.
> 
> So fucking glad the '87 series wasn't a one-off.
> 
> View attachment 101375



Has entered the chat.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Mirage Deluxe '87 in metallic gold.
> 
> So fucking glad the '87 series wasn't a one-off.
> 
> View attachment 101375


----------



## Mprinsje

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Mirage Deluxe '87 in metallic gold.
> 
> So fucking glad the '87 series wasn't a one-off.
> 
> View attachment 101375



Fuck yes! I have one mirage deluxe 87 already and I really want a second one, so happy they're continuing them.


----------



## Wucan

I had the chance to play a Black Metal Phoenix and it was a nope for me... the neck keeps moving away from your body no matter how hard you try to balance or strap it lol. Definitively not one for the resident ergonomics freaks.


----------



## zw470

Does anyone know if the LTD version of Hetfield's camo Snakebyte is confirmed? I'm in the mood for a new guitar but if I know that's a done deal I'll gladly wait for one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

LTD SN-1000HT. Fireblast finish.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> LTD SN-1000HT. Fireblast finish.
> 
> View attachment 101580



Im into it. Had the purple one with the SD pickups and it was a great guitar.


----------



## Adieu

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Mirage Deluxe '87 in metallic gold.
> 
> So fucking glad the '87 series wasn't a one-off.
> 
> View attachment 101375



Imho needs a lower horn scoop soooo bad


----------



## Metal Mortician

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> LTD SN-1000HT. Fireblast finish.
> 
> View attachment 101580



Is that fretboard scalloped?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Metal Mortician said:


> Is that fretboard scalloped?


If it's like the other SN-1000, Frets 17 - 22 will be scalloped.


----------



## sunnyd88

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If it's like the other SN-1000, Frets 17 - 22 will be scalloped.


Scalloping 12-22 would have made so much more sense, very odd choice by ESP USA


----------



## Hollowway

sunnyd88 said:


> Scalloping 12-22 would have made so much more sense, very odd choice by ESP USA


I don’t know why companies scallop just those too few frets. Same thing with Jems. When I’m playing them, the frets are already so close together I can’t really touch any fretboard. I can’t feel the difference between scallops and no scallops on the top 4ish frets - and my fingers ain’t even chubby!


----------



## possumkiller

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> LTD SN-1000HT. Fireblast finish.
> 
> View attachment 101580


Wow! That is fucking disgusting!


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> LTD SN-1000HT. Fireblast finish.
> 
> View attachment 101580


So…it’s literally just a “MEHTUL \m/“ version of the second-run Fender USA Sandblasted Stratocasters. *yawn*


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Emperor Guillotine said:


> So…it’s literally just a “MEHTUL \m/“ version of the second-run Fender USA Sandblasted Stratocasters. *yawn*



I mean... Try finding one of those Fenders.  They're not very common at all.

Plus I always dug the sandblasted look, so the more the merrier.


----------



## zw470

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I mean... Try finding one of those Fenders.  They're not very common at all.
> 
> Plus I always dug the sandblasted look, so the more the merrier.



Yeah, it's an awesome look to begin with and the burst just makes it even nicer. Hopefully it's got a reverse headstock like the SN-1.


----------



## DeathCubeK

nikt said:


> Some cool shoots of Bills CS Silverburst Doublecut Archtop
> 
> 
> Hope his new sig for 2022.




If this LTD is announced I'm pre-ordering _IMMEDIATELY_.


----------



## manu80

depends how it looks in real life. I loved the look of the gibson voodoo back in the day, the grain was smooth and ( rare enough not to mention it at gibson’s) it looked thin and nice 
but seeing a sandblasted Chapman recently ( one that looked like lava) it was nice from 4 feet away but closer, it looked like a resin plastic blob on wood and I wasn't convinced at all...


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

DeathCubeK said:


> If this LTD is announced I'm pre-ordering _IMMEDIATELY_.


We already discussed this some pages back. It’s not getting a LTD release. At least, not for awhile. Although, it totally should.

Bill’s two existing signature models thus far aren’t hot sellers in the market; and ESP/LTD just dumped a bunch of money into revising Bill’s Sparrowhawk by discontinuing the blue and green models and now offering just basic, boring, solid black with Duncan Distortions as the pickups now. (No more Lace, yet still maintaining the high price-point as if the Lace pickups were still in the guitar.) The Bill signature Eclipse is probably going to follow suit and get the same treatment, then that’ll be it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Emperor Guillotine said:


> We already discussed this some pages back. It’s not getting a LTD release. At least, not for awhile. Although, it totally should.
> 
> Bill’s two existing signature models thus far aren’t hot sellers in the market; and ESP/LTD just dumped a bunch of money into revising Bill’s Sparrowhawk by discontinuing the blue and green models and now offering just basic, boring, solid black with Duncan Distortions as the pickups now. (No more Lace, yet still maintaining the high price-point as if the Lace pickups were still in the guitar.) The Bill signature Eclipse is probably going to follow suit and get the same treatment, then that’ll be it.



It's not like Bill even plays his ESPs all that much. Live it's like 75% Gibson, even recently. 

Can't expect the guitars to sell without significant artist support. He's not James or Kirk.


----------



## StevenC

Emperor Guillotine said:


> We already discussed this some pages back. It’s not getting a LTD release. At least, not for awhile. Although, it totally should.
> 
> Bill’s two existing signature models thus far aren’t hot sellers in the market; and ESP/LTD just dumped a bunch of money into revising Bill’s Sparrowhawk by discontinuing the blue and green models and now offering just basic, boring, solid black with Duncan Distortions as the pickups now. (No more Lace, yet still maintaining the high price-point as if the Lace pickups were still in the guitar.) The Bill signature Eclipse is probably going to follow suit and get the same treatment, then that’ll be it.


What do you mean "dumped a bunch of money" into cost saving measures?

Also Bill's ESP Custom Shop model comes with Duncan Distortions so...


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's not like Bill even plays his ESPs all that much. Live it's like 75% Gibson, even recently.


This still surprises me given how Gibson treated him and Brent (allegedly, in the case of the latter).

I haven't cared for Mastodon's music in a long time now, but I'll check out some more recent live footage if I can find any on YouTube.



StevenC said:


> Also Bill's ESP Custom Shop model comes with Duncan Distortions so...


Now it does. NOW.

Every Kelliher model made post-2020 has Duncan Distortions instead of the Lace pickups since Bill isn't with Lace anymore and hasn't been for quite awhile. The mass-produced LTD Sparrowhawk got updated. The mass-produced LTD Eclipse is next for the update. And the ESP Custom Shop model has already been updated. The ESP version had to be the easiest since it's a "custom shop", built-on-order model and not a mass-produced thing. Means no production has to be halted or altered.


----------



## BusinessMan

I am not liking any of these models that have been shown so far.


----------



## Andromalia

MaxOfMetal said:


> Can't expect the guitars to sell without significant artist support. He's not James or Kirk.



Well, to be fair James and Kirk at this point are way more associated to ESP than Gibson, they have supported the brand a TON. I don't know how the Gibson kirk sigs are faring but AFAIK Gibson deals with James fell off ?

That said, about the Kelliher models, they compare unfavorably with the Gibson ones who had very nice finishes. (I bought a Golden axe explorer, I should know, while tehre's no way I buy one of these LTDs POS satin finishes.)


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Andromalia said:


> Well, to be fair James and Kirk at this point are way more associated to ESP than Gibson, they have supported the brand a TON. I don't know how the Gibson kirk sigs are faring but AFAIK Gibson deals with James fell off ?
> 
> That said, about the Kelliher models, they compare unfavorably with the Gibson ones who had very nice finishes. (I bought a Golden axe explorer, I should know, while tehre's no way I buy one of these LTDs POS satin finishes.)




Yeah that Golden Axe explorer was so nice. Even the Halcyon was rad.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Said it before in this thread and I'll say it again, if they went with a green patina silverburst instead of army silver, it would have done better. How much better? Iunno. But I think it woulda did better.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Andromalia said:


> Well, to be fair James and Kirk at this point are way more associated to ESP than Gibson, they have supported the brand a TON. I don't know how the Gibson kirk sigs are faring but AFAIK Gibson deals with James fell off ?
> 
> That said, about the Kelliher models, they compare unfavorably with the Gibson ones who had very nice finishes. (I bought a Golden axe explorer, I should know, while tehre's no way I buy one of these LTDs POS satin finishes.)



I just meant that Bill doesn't quite have that "buy everything and anything associated with" clout yet. 

You could shit in a box and put a Metallica logo on it and it'll sell. 

Mastodon, and specifically Bill, yeah not quite yet. 

I say that as someone who likes Mastodon far more than I'll ever like Metallica.


----------



## /wrists

i want a black horizon  cmon ESP !!!! 

honestly whatever on esp or ltd, i actually like the edwards logo more


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

evade said:


> i want a black horizon  cmon ESP !!!!
> 
> honestly whatever on esp or ltd, i actually like the edwards logo more


I bought mine off Ebay, but they aren't cheap. Not many original series make to the states. Keep watching Ebay and Reverb. You'll find one.


----------



## /wrists

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> I bought mine off Ebay, but they aren't cheap. Not many original series make to the states. Keep watching Ebay and Reverb. You'll find one.


Yeah I do - they're just costly hah.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

@evade I picked up my Horizon for around 2,000. Just be patient. They are worth every penny! If you liked your Edwards, you'll adore the upscaled version. Mine was a Kiso shop model and I am convinced ESP is one of the finest guitars you can buy.


----------



## MFB

Anyone have experience with the LTD EXTRA Thin-U neck compared to their regular Thin-U profile? The Arctic Metal MH-T is the only model listed with the extra thin which makes me think it's an error on the website, but knowing my luck, it'll be accurate  I love the profile on my EC1000, and I can't imagine how much thinner they can make it as it already feels thin while still having something to hold on to.


----------



## nickgray

MFB said:


> Anyone have experience with the LTD EXTRA Thin-U neck compared to their regular Thin-U profile?



I got a chance to try a few LTDs and ESPs in a store recently. Their neck profiles are just not accurate. I have an LTD EC and H myself. Now the H neck is about the "normal" neck for most LTDs I've tried, including ECs. On the other hand, my EC has an unusually thinner neck for some reason, I guess it's this specific model or something. None of the ECs in the store had the same neck as my EC. On the other hand, ESP models have chunkier necks, even though they're also specced as thin u necks. I've also tried an M400 with extra thin U and it was just a tiny bit thinner than all the rest LTD thin U necks, it was almost the same neck really. In other words, not Ibanez thin, just a hair thinner than normal LTD necks.


----------



## Metropolis

MFB said:


> Anyone have experience with the LTD EXTRA Thin-U neck compared to their regular Thin-U profile? The Arctic Metal MH-T is the only model listed with the extra thin which makes me think it's an error on the website, but knowing my luck, it'll be accurate  I love the profile on my EC1000, and I can't imagine how much thinner they can make it as it already feels thin while still having something to hold on to.



I've got the Arctic Metal MH-T, it feels wider with 43mm nut and little bit more thin than regular thin-u profile. Difference in thickness is about 1mm. Extra thin is definetly right, other than M-series on their Arctic and Black Metal models have thin-u necks instead of extra thin-u. Thin-u might be all over the place how it is between different brands by ESP.


----------



## MFB

nickgray said:


> I got a chance to try a few LTDs and ESPs in a store recently. Their neck profiles are just not accurate. I have an LTD EC and H myself. Now the H neck is about the "normal" neck for most LTDs I've tried, including ECs. On the other hand, my EC has an unusually thinner neck for some reason, I guess it's this specific model or something. None of the ECs in the store had the same neck as my EC. On the other hand, ESP models have chunkier necks, even though they're also specced as thin u necks. I've also tried an M400 with extra thin U and it was just a tiny bit thinner than all the rest LTD thin U necks, it was almost the same neck really. In other words, not Ibanez thin, just a hair thinner than normal LTD necks.





Metropolis said:


> I've got the Arctic Metal MH-T, it feels wider with 43mm nut and little bit more thin than regular thin-u profile. Difference in thickness is about 1mm. Extra thin is definetly right, other than M-series on their Arctic and Black Metal models have thin-u necks instead of extra thin-u. Thin-u might be all over the place how it is between different brands by ESP.



Interesting, didn't realize there'd be such discrepancy between their models/series neck thickness; I played an Evertune M something-or-other when I tried out my EHB, and I think it may have even been an E-II, but that neck was shockingly thin for what I was expecting. Thinner than my EC and it may very well have been the Extra Thin profile, I've just never seen it listed on any of their models until now.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

MFB said:


> Anyone have experience with the LTD EXTRA Thin-U neck compared to their regular Thin-U profile? The Arctic Metal MH-T is the only model listed with the extra thin which makes me think it's an error on the website, but knowing my luck, it'll be accurate  I love the profile on my EC1000, and I can't imagine how much thinner they can make it as it already feels thin while still having something to hold on to.


I noticed a very slight difference in neck thickness between thin U and extra thin U. It’s not Wizard thin which I was concerned with. Both very comfy.


----------



## JimF

Conversely I tried the Brian Head Evertune 7 string and the neck was waaay to thick for my liking.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

I hope this year I'll be able to put my hands on a LTD Arrow in Violet Andromeda
It would be my first LTD/ESP


----------



## zw470

I wish they'd do more E-II signature guitars. I can't justify a $5,000 KH-2 but wouldn't hesitate to pay an extra $700-$800 over a KH-602 for something nicer.


----------



## zw470

PromptCritical5 said:


> I wish they'd do more E-II signature guitars. I can't justify a $5,000 KH-2 but wouldn't hesitate to pay an extra $700-$800 over a KH-602 for something nicer.



Well, it looks like they took some of my advice, both 602s got a couple hundred dollar bump in price. Although they did upgrade the poo ferro fretboards to macassar ebony.


----------



## zw470




----------



## soul_lip_mike

PromptCritical5 said:


> I wish they'd do more E-II signature guitars. I can't justify a $5,000 KH-2 but wouldn't hesitate to pay an extra $700-$800 over a KH-602 for something nicer.



the ESP KH-3 spiders were selling for around 4K.


----------



## zw470

soul_lip_mike said:


> the ESP KH-3 spiders were selling for around 4K.



But then I'd be stuck with a KH-3 Spider


----------



## marke

So far everything has looked exciting imo, but I'm really over hipshot hardtails. Btw, Anyone else thinking ESPs really pushing LTD these days? Maybe they always have and thats probably where the big money is, but I kinda feel LTD is all there is anymore. Getting E-II is a hurdle, not to mention Original Series. LTD seems to have all the product development (ss frets to E-II? When?). At this point I'm thinking just keep the fantastic neck profile/radius combo of LTDs, put SS frets on and just start calling E-II LTD as well. No elite, nothing.. just LTD and reads MIJ behind instead of MIK/MIJ.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

marke said:


> So far everything has looked exciting imo, but I'm really over hipshot hardtails. Btw, Anyone else thinking ESPs really pushing LTD these days? Maybe they always have and thats probably where the big money is, but I kinda feel LTD is all there is anymore. Getting E-II is a hurdle, not to mention Original Series. LTD seems to have all the product development (ss frets to E-II? When?). At this point I'm thinking just keep the fantastic neck profile/radius combo of LTDs, put SS frets on and just start calling E-II LTD as well. No elite, nothing.. just LTD and reads MIJ behind instead of MIK/MIJ.



They can pump out the LTDs a heck of a lot faster, since they're all built OEM in HUGE purpose built, multi-line factories. 

The E-II stuff is still built in their relatively small operation in Japan and they seem to want to focus on ESP Original model which are far more upmarket with higher margins. 

Last year ESP said E-II production was running over 18 months behind, I don't believe that's improved, so we're going to see more LTD stuff than anything else until they catch up.


----------



## davedeath

It's pretty sure it's easier to get the ltds out there vs eii. Plus the ltds definitely move more...


----------



## Mathemagician

PromptCritical5 said:


> I wish they'd do more E-II signature guitars. I can't justify a $5,000 KH-2 but wouldn't hesitate to pay an extra $700-$800 over a KH-602 for something nicer.



I may be out of touch, but aren’t bolt on KH2’s like $2.5-3k? I didn’t even look it up I’m just in shock. Brb.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Mathemagician said:


> I may be out of touch, but aren’t bolt on KH2’s like $2.5-3k? I didn’t even look it up I’m just in shock. Brb.



The bolt-on models have been discontinued for a few years now.


----------



## zw470

There's a couple on Reverb for $2,800 but they're not in the greatest shape, plus the bolt-on KH-2s have always rubbed me the wrong way for whatever reason. If they release a camo Snakebyte I'll get my credit card out so fast I'll give myself wallet-burn, if not I'm waffling back and forth between an EII MII and an MJ Dinky.


----------



## død

The lack of bolt-on, reverse headstocked, H/S configed M-IIs in any of ESPs product lines is a bit disappointing, wish they’d use the ongoing 90’s obsession as an excuse to bring back some cool 90’s looking M-IIs.


----------



## sell2792

død said:


> The lack of bolt-on, reverse headstocked, H/S configed M-IIs in any of ESPs product lines is a bit disappointing, wish they’d use the ongoing 90’s obsession as an excuse to bring back some cool 90’s looking M-IIs.




This, and cockstocks.


----------



## zw470

It's crazy that when I first started playing ~20 years ago I absolutely _hated_ the cockstock, now I love it.


----------



## død

sell2792 said:


> This, and cockstocks.


Horizons get reversed headstocks and cockstocks ONLY.


----------



## DeathCubeK

Emperor Guillotine said:


> We already discussed this some pages back. It’s not getting a LTD release. At least, not for awhile. Although, it totally should.
> 
> Bill’s two existing signature models thus far aren’t hot sellers in the market; and ESP/LTD just dumped a bunch of money into revising Bill’s Sparrowhawk by discontinuing the blue and green models and now offering just basic, boring, solid black with Duncan Distortions as the pickups now. (No more Lace, yet still maintaining the high price-point as if the Lace pickups were still in the guitar.) The Bill signature Eclipse is probably going to follow suit and get the same treatment, then that’ll be it.



This makes me terribly sad. Next time I see a blue Sparrowhawk up for sale I should grab it.


----------



## Elliott_C

@HeHasTheJazzHands It's Friday brother, any new pics for us? You're my source!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Elliott_C said:


> @HeHasTheJazzHands It's Friday brother, any new pics for us? You're my source!



I'm waiting too. 

I saw on another forum that it's another EC-1000 CTM in gold? Might have misread.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Elliott_C said:


> @HeHasTheJazzHands It's Friday brother, any new pics for us? You're my source!





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm waiting too.
> 
> I saw on another forum that it's another EC-1000 CTM in gold? Might have misread.



...They were correct 

*LTD Deluxe EC-1000T CTM* in *Vintage Gold Satin finish


*

The quality is crispy but I'm getting Randy Rhoads vibes. I'm betting the color will be more metallic.


----------



## Chanson

T CTM designates full thickness but chambered body, right?


----------



## I play music

Chanson said:


> Now imagine if that was full thickness and non chambered


i think it is full thickness but might be chambered, good thing in my book
de t in the name is for traditional or so


----------



## Chanson

I play music said:


> i think it is full thickness but might be chambered, good thing in my book
> de t in the name is for traditional or so



Haha, just realized that and edited my post simultaneously. I would prefer non chambered for such a classic looking aesthetic, but damn that looks like a lot of good things on paper overall


----------



## I play music

Chanson said:


> Haha, just realized that and edited my post simultaneously. I would prefer non chambered for such a classic looking aesthetic, but damn that looks like a lot of good things on paper overall


a Randy Rhoads LP that one can actually afford without the pickguard that a lot remove anyways and then have the screwholes


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Why black knobs with gold hardware? Or is that lighting?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

soul_lip_mike said:


> Why black knobs with gold hardware? Or is that lighting?



No fucking clue what they were thinking.  I know that they have a sunburst one with black hardware and a red one with gold hardware. I guess they ran out of parts?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Because that's what LPCs have.


----------



## xzacx

What color knobs do you guys think it should have had? That is THE look for that style guitar.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

xzacx said:


> What color knobs do you guys think it should have had? That is THE look for that style guitar.



I’d go with matching gold dome knobs.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

xzacx said:


> What color knobs do you guys think it should have had? That is THE look for that style guitar.







Or if you're gonna go black, use speed knobs.


----------



## zw470

xzacx said:


> What color knobs do you guys think it should have had? That is THE look for that style guitar.



I think that look only "works" with speed knobs.


----------



## xzacx

PromptCritical5 said:


> I think that look only "works" with speed knobs.


Yeah that’s fair, I think the issue here is the knobs itself rather than the color. Those small knobs on an LP style body just look goofy in general to me.


----------



## Zado

Best guitar leaked til now.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

If they still made 4 pot horizons id be interested. Still, it's a really cool guitar for those who like the modern eclipses.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Looks like the ESP update will be at 1pm today at https://www.espguitars.com/main


----------



## MFB

Wonder if we'll see an Arctic Metal EX?


----------



## zw470

Way to waste money on a camo hardshell case instead of matching the back of the god damn guitar


----------



## Zado

This is quite nice


----------



## gunshow86de

EX baritone 7-strings eh???


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Everything's up now

https://www.espguitars.com/products?categories=new-for-2022

AND UHHH???????????????????????

https://www.espguitars.com/products/27431-h3-1007-baritone






https://www.espguitars.com/products/27421-ec-1000t-ctm




https://www.espguitars.com/products/27443-phoenix-7-baritone-black-metal




https://www.espguitars.com/products/27426-ex-7-baritone-black-metal








FUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## KnightBrolaire

oh fuck i want the 7 string ex


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The H3 7 is going to fucking haunt my dreams until I buy one. Fuck me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

https://www.espguitars.com/products/27445-sn-1007ht-baritone





https://www.espguitars.com/products/27441-phoenix-1000






This ain't too bad either.


----------



## Trashgreen




----------



## Trashgreen




----------



## Alberto7

I like most everything that I see.

Except this. We don't like this.



PromptCritical5 said:


> Way to waste money on a camo hardshell case instead of matching the back of the god damn guitar
> 
> View attachment 101990



That headstock looks like an airedale terrier joined the military.


----------



## Trashgreen




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The new Viper 1000 does indeed look cheap.


----------



## TheBlackBard

Goddamn it, the EX7... I WAS content with what I had in guitars and I thought I would never need another...

BUT I WAS FUCKIN' WRONG, WASN'T I?!-Lewis Black


----------



## Trashgreen




----------



## Trashgreen




----------



## zw470

Alberto7 said:


> I like most everything that I see.
> 
> Except this. We don't like this.
> 
> 
> 
> That headstock looks like an airedale terrier joined the military.
> View attachment 101995





The headstock shape isn't new, it's the same as the rest of the Snakebytes and Vultures. The LTD version is $1,900 and the ESP version is $7,300... I wonder how much of that is royalties to Kuiu for letting them use the Vias camouflage pattern.


----------



## Trashgreen




----------



## soul_lip_mike

$7200 for the camo ESP hetfield. Ugh


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Wow. So many nice looking options, as a whole I think ESP delivers a tasteful variety of options. Schecter has some nice ones, but sometimes they look like Ed Hardy designed them. Ibanez is also very spotty with ones I actually like.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

soul_lip_mike said:


> $7200 for the camo ESP hetfield. Ugh


Yeah but it’s a two in one, you get a guitar AND you won’t have to buy a new Airedale terrier.


----------



## MFB

Only one that really tickles my ivory is the EC-1000CTM in Vintage White or whatever they're calling it; the Faux LPC.

The gold M-1/Mirage would be better if they did black hardware IMO, not sure why they went with gold/gold; the white Mirage with gold hardware does work well though.


----------



## Alberto7

PromptCritical5 said:


> The headstock shape isn't new, it's the same as the rest of the Snakebytes and Vultures. The LTD version is $1,900 and the ESP version is $7,300... I wonder how much of that is royalties to Kuiu for letting them use the Vias camouflage pattern.



Aah with ESP and LTD I never really ventured into the more exotic shapes, outside of the Vs.


----------



## Nag

I'm not the greatest superstrat/double cut guy around, but, that white/gold Horizon 3, come on.


----------



## Nag

Also, dunno if it's just me, but... a camo finished _guitar_, fine. A matching camo _case_ screams midlife crisis to me though


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well if the camo Snakebyte is real, it looks like the Vulture and Kirk Hammett SV are real, too.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Has the livestream begun or not?


----------



## Spicypickles

I like almost everything in here, but the EC and vipers really need stop tailpieces. 

Also, that hetfield model shouldn’t exist. Terrible looking.


----------



## Tigercrossbuster

The fact that they FINALLY introduced a Horizon 7-string with a reversed headstock but it's in that stale black flamed finish is a crime.

...still gonna buy it tho


----------



## nickgray

Interesting to see lots of single humbucker guitars, I'm guessing the Black Metal series did well and they're trying to expand on the idea a bit? Also surprised by more H3s.


----------



## Trashgreen

ESP Presents 2022 phase 1 show was great and the video sound quality seems to have improved over the years.


So Gary Holt said his next signature model will be a pointy one!

Here is his own built USA V, maybe he will go for the regular ESP V shape as signature, we shall see..


----------



## slavboi_delight

7 string SN model with bolt on neck and hardtail and baritone scale?

Dreams do come true. 

Now I only need to sell my car and I'm good to go.


----------



## SamSam

7 string snapper is really tempting. I was looking at importing an Edward's model but the LTD is baritone


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Trashgreen said:


> ESP Presents 2022 phase 1 show was great and the video sound quality seems to have improved over the years.
> 
> 
> So Gary Holt said his next signature model will be a pointy one!
> 
> Here is his own built USA V, maybe he will go for the regular ESP V shape as signature, we shall see..



Did he hint when the sig would be coming out?


----------



## JD27

Well that actually turned out better than the previews. Some really cool stuff that I didn’t expect. The Phoenix and M-1 are all kinds of filthy and I’d seriously consider one or both. Cool to see the Baritone additions in not only 7, but 6 strings. Still no clue what the obsession with scalloped frets on TE/SN’s is about recently, even the SN-7 baritone got that treatment

Likely purchases:



Dig these a lot:








Like these, but I can’t ever seem to get along with LP style single cuts and I don’t see myself ever owning a V even though I like the look.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

I think that sn1000 with the floyd and fluences might actually be coming my way this summer 

I know I'm boring but damn for whatever reason that thing does everything I want for an active equipped 6 string


----------



## Lada The Great

Thats a pretty sick line up, I really dig the baritone EX, pretty much unofficial Hyrde Hyyrynen sig 





Baritone SN and Phoenix are also quite nice. Too bad that they might be available earliest next fall...


----------



## zw470

That Charcoal Burst EC1000T with the single-ply binding looks absolutely stunning.


----------



## slavboi_delight

PromptCritical5 said:


> That Charcoal Burst EC1000T with the single-ply binding looks absolutely stunning.


I'm an absolute sucker for that one. Or the charcoal burst M1. 
Damn ESP flexed hard this time.


----------



## Xaios

Trashgreen said:


>


It frustrates me tremendously that this has a TOM.


----------



## StevenC

Every year it seems like everyone is happy with the new ESP and LTD lineup except the only person I care about: me.


----------



## Zado

StevenC said:


> Every year it seems like everyone is happy with the new ESP and LTD lineup except the only person I care about: me.


No one buys a thing in the end tho, so we're even


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

StevenC said:


> Every year it seems like everyone is happy with the new ESP and LTD lineup except the only person I care about: me.



Dont worry, there's apparently another wave or two that'll raise your hopes briefly, only to be dashed once you don't see the Javier strat.


----------



## zw470

slavboi_delight said:


> I'm an absolute sucker for that one. Or the charcoal burst M1.
> Damn ESP flexed hard this time.



The biggest flex of all will be the brand that actually gets guitars into players' hands.


----------



## StevenC

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dont worry, there's apparently another wave or two that'll raise your hopes briefly, only to be dashed once you don't see the Javier strat.


It's coming next year, I've accepted that.


----------



## Millul

There is A LOT of stuff I REALLY like, in there!


----------



## Athor

Pretty much the same as every other year in a new finish. Wish i could get hyped but i just cant


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

JD27 said:


> Well that actually turned out better than the previews. Some really cool stuff that I didn’t expect. The Phoenix and M-1 are all kinds of filthy and I’d seriously consider one or both. Cool to see the Baritone additions in not only 7, but 6 strings. Still no clue what the obsession with scalloped frets on TE/SN’s is about recently, even the SN-7 baritone got that treatment
> 
> Likely purchases:
> View attachment 101997
> View attachment 101998
> 
> Dig these a lot:
> 
> View attachment 101999
> 
> View attachment 102000
> 
> View attachment 102001
> 
> 
> Like these, but I can’t ever seem to get along with LP style single cuts and I don’t see myself ever owning a V even though I like the look.
> 
> View attachment 102003
> 
> View attachment 102004


The fixed bridge m1 and the Arrow


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So wrong

Yet so right.

EDIT: Goddamn I REALLY want these.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Never mind answered my own question.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

When will ESP use the same radius for EII/ESP that they use for ltd? Ltd boards at 14 and 12-16 are so nice compared to the 12 they put on all the fancy stuff.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So wrong
> 
> Yet so right.
> 
> EDIT: Goddamn I REALLY want these.



Those 201s were kind of cool too, like an even more affordable Black Metal series.


----------



## zw470

"New for 2022" models will be available between now and May 31, 2022. Contact your ESP dealer to pre-order and to get updated information on availability.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JD27 said:


> Those 201s were kind of cool too, like an even more affordable Black Metal series.



Yeah, they're all so goddamn tempting. 

They have a cooler logo than the Black Metal series as well. Always preferred the "classic" ESP/LTD logos.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

I was hoping to see the new Kirk Hammett V’s. Bummer.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

soul_lip_mike said:


> I was hoping to see the new Kirk Hammett V’s. Bummer.



PROBABLY Still got more coming, this is apparently just phase 1.


----------



## zw470

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah, they're all so goddamn tempting.
> 
> They have a cooler logo than the Black Metal series as well. Always preferred the "classic" ESP/LTD logos.



The Black/Arctic Metal logos are hideous


----------



## Trashgreen

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Did he hint when the sig would be coming out?


Sadly not.., but ESP did say that there will be more phases through out the year, so we just have to be patient!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Trashgreen said:


> Sadly not.., but ESP did say that there will be more phases through out the year, so we just have to be patient!



I know Holt's more of a "fuck it I'll use whatever guitar I want" kinda guy that never stuck with one shape and used everything from Strats, to Ibanezes, to Explorer/Kellys, to Les Pauls/Eclipses.. you get what I mean.  But I always thought of him as a V kinda guy since I first discovered Exodus in the mid-late 2000s when he was using the Vs. So seeing him rock a V again would be cool/


----------



## Wucan

Man, they did the Vipers dirty. My funds are safu, I guess.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So wrong
> 
> Yet so right.
> 
> EDIT: Goddamn I REALLY want these.



*slaps guitar* this baby can fit so many 5-7-8's in it


----------



## /wrists

man these colors are yucky for me


----------



## runbirdman

I’ll be ordering the Phoenix 7 as soon as it’s released. I love the Phoenix and Stream shaped and I’ve been waiting for a Black Metal 7 version of either one.


----------



## thrsher

Man, really hoping to see a baritone 7 arrow


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

thrsher said:


> Man, really hoping to see a baritone 7 arrow



As much as I love that, woooof I'm afraid that's neckdive city.


----------



## Zhysick

Baritones are back!!!!

Looking at that M1001NT... Perfect guitar for me. Oh, well, maybe with a 42mm nut but I got used to a 43mm nut with the Solar so... Oh, yeah, this would be perfect.

Fuck.


----------



## Perge

7 string black metal random star when?

But in all seriousness, those baritone black metals look kick ass, and I'm drooling all over that EX.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

More like
Random star
That's it
More Random Star period.


----------



## gunch

Wucan said:


> Man, they did the Vipers dirty. My funds are safu, I guess.


this


----------



## cardinal

7-strings all look pretty great. Interesting trends I guess. 

All have longer scales, all hard tail. No 8s.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

cardinal said:


> 7-strings all look pretty great. Interesting trends I guess.
> 
> All have longer scales, all hard tail. No 8s.



2013 - 2016 was interesting because you had all these brands releasing 8 strings pretty frequently. I think I noticed ~2017 companies were releasing less and less 8-strings.


----------



## zw470

There must be a shortage of whatever plastic they make humbucker rings out of.


----------



## /wrists

Hard to find a gloss back LTD 6 strings, ebony neckthru  

I have the M1 custom it's honestly such a solid guitar. Made in korea too.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> 2013 - 2016 was interesting because you had all these brands releasing 8 strings pretty frequently. I think I noticed ~2017 companies were releasing less and less 8-strings.



Yep. Seems to have dropped hard too in 2019 and then Corona came in and put a further hurting on them. 

Kind of feels like the mid-90s regarding 8 strings now, but not as bad. At least there are more custom options to choose from.


----------



## STRHelvete

Now y'all know I don't deal with superstrats..but this right here? I wanna play this in a store and I'll be looking for them at GC








And for some reason...a mahogany body Viper with a maple cap just sends me. I love the finish too.






These satin charcoal finishes are wonderful. Goddamn ESP..you be doin' it.


----------



## Vyn

Phase 1 has been sick.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

The H3 with reverse headstock is amazing
I would have preferred another bridge on it, but it's awesome nonetheless


----------



## Hollowway

Some cool selections, but I wish there were more Arrows. It’s one of the best V shapes out there, and there’s historically very little in their 7 string line up.


----------



## nickgray

24 fret EX with a 24.75" scale. That's pretty neat actually, the heel is fairly far too, so good upper fret access.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

The H3 7 string baritone looks really good in the ESP 2022 video.


----------



## slavboi_delight

PromptCritical5 said:


> The biggest flex of all will be the brand that actually gets guitars into players' hands.


Same as last year everybody will be struggling with supply lines and stuff. 
Most of the models of last year are still not available as of today


----------



## Vyn

Hollowway said:


> Some cool selections, but I wish there were more Arrows. It’s one of the best V shapes out there, and there’s historically very little in their 7 string line up.



There's exactly 7 models, 5 of which are Jesse Liu signatures (2 CS Artist Models, 2 E-II models and one ESP standard that was rebadged to be one of the E-II models), one is the Baby Metal sig and the last one is the plain black E-II. There's been more signature 7 string arrows released than standard ones


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Vyn said:


> There's exactly 7 models, 5 of which are Jesse Liu signatures (2 CS Artist Models, 2 E-II models and one ESP standard that was rebadged to be one of the E-II models), one is the Baby Metal sig and the last one is the plain black E-II. There's been more signature 7 string arrows released than standard ones


Here in the US we only got the one Jessie Liu E-II sig for 2 years. That's it. Technically we also got the Babymetal but it was only through special order for a couple of months.


----------



## jl-austin

I expect phase II and III (if there is a 3) to focus mostly on basses, lefties and EII stuff.

A lot of new stuff, way more than Ibanez. I am surprised that they are adding to the 87 line. I didn't think it sold very well.






I've wanted a purple guitar for a few years now, I just hope it's a little more purple in person.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

jl-austin said:


> A lot of new stuff, way more than Ibanez.



Though with Ibanez it seems like they're dealing with a huuuuuge backlog atm. Someone in the thread that's an Ibanez dealer says they probably won't see some guitars until next year.


----------



## jl-austin

Yeah... Last year it seemed like it was easier to get guitars from ESP than Ibanez or (insert Fender brand here). Which is kind of strange because ESP guitars historically has been hard to come by.

ESP are saying that these should ship by May. 

But then again..... Shipping is one thing, actually making it to land is another thing.


----------



## Joe B

Wow ESP! My faves:
-SN 7string hardtail, bolt on, fishmans
-EX 7 black satin
-H3 7 deluxe
-All the 201 LTDs black satin with single Humbucker
-Viper and EC 6string baritones
-EC full thickness models
-And waiting for some new signatures in future phases

...It will be a very hard decision to choose!


----------



## marke

Really like those 1 pup guitars from 200 to 1000, including golden custom. I just don't like ebony fb everywhere. They crack. One of thr reasons why 200 series with hardware upgrade is a solid buy, imo.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

marke said:


> Really like those 1 pup guitars from 200 to 1000, including golden custom. I just don't like ebony fb everywhere. They crack. One of thr reasons why 200 series with hardware upgrade is a solid buy, imo.



If we all just replaced ebony with richlite and/or ebanol, we wouldn't have issues like dry, cracked fretboard or uneven streaking (it's a taste thing, I know). But noooo blues boomers gotta complain.


----------



## zw470

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If we all just replaced ebony with richlite and/or ebanol, we wouldn't have issues like dry, cracked fretboard or uneven streaking (it's a taste thing, I know). But noooo blues boomers gotta complain.



I could see that for Gibson or even Jackson lately, but I don't think most "modern metal" brands would get much if any pushback if they made the switch.


----------



## Nag

Xaios said:


> It frustrates me tremendously that this has a TOM.



Don't think there's ever been a Horizon 3 with a hardtail bridge, it's TOM or Floyd. Which I don't get, I'm fairly sure 7-string folks usually prefer a Hipshot style bridge these days.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> But noooo blues boomers gotta complain.



Honestly, I've been at this for a looooooooong time, and metal Gen X'ers and Millennials are just as bad, if not worse. 

I think most guitarists, regardless of generation or anything, are still very very conservative about specs and materials.



Nag said:


> Don't think there's ever been a Horizon 3 with a hardtail bridge, it's TOM or Floyd. Which I don't get, I'm fairly sure 7-string folks usually prefer a Hipshot style bridge these days.



I'm not sure a flatmount would work on an H3. I've only held Original models with Floyds, but if my memory serves you'd have to mess with the carve fairly significantly to get something like a Hipshot to work.


----------



## marke

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If we all just replaced ebony with richlite and/or ebanol, we wouldn't have issues like dry, cracked fretboard or uneven streaking (it's a taste thing, I know). But noooo blues boomers gotta complain.



Indeed, and this might be just me, but Richlite is such an obvious answer to black fretboards. Similar to stainless steel frets. Some folks want traditional, but I think they're in the minority at this point plus there's plenty of choice for traditional things already.



MaxOfMetal said:


> Honestly, I've been at this for a looooooooong time, and metal Gen X'ers and Millennials are just as bad, if not worse.
> 
> I think most guitarists, regardless of generation or anything, are still very very conservative about specs and materials.



Indeed, but is it the market or the industry? Guitar development has been very moderate and slow.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

marke said:


> Indeed, but is it the market or the industry? Guitar development has been very moderate and slow.



It's the market. IIRC there was a lot of complaints about Gibson using Richlite, so they went back to wood. When Aristides did it people seem fine with it, but that's in their wheelhouse of making an entirely manmade guitar. I feel like trying it again these days would lead to better results... I hope.


----------



## Loomer

I am personally the most excited about the 201 models. I love the idea of a guitar that pared down. If the price tag is as manageable as I hope, I would love to pick one up.


----------



## olejason

I have a banjo with a richlite board and it's fuckin awesome. If given the choice I'd go richlite over ebony 100% of the time and I probably have a dozen instruments with ebony boards.


----------



## thrsher

I have a build in process that will have a richlite board. Will be my first


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

jl-austin said:


> I expect phase II and III (if there is a 3) to focus mostly on basses, lefties and EII stuff.
> 
> A lot of new stuff, way more than Ibanez. I am surprised that they are adding to the 87 line. I didn't think it sold very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've wanted a purple guitar for a few years now, I just hope it's a little more purple in person.


Watch the ESP presents 2022 video on YouTube, that one is shown at 10:30 and they show actual footage of it. It’s a cool purple.


----------



## zw470

Just pre-ordered the LTD camo Snakebyte from Axe Palace


----------



## soul_lip_mike

I remember when metallica sig LTD's were $1200.


----------



## zw470

soul_lip_mike said:


> I remember when metallica sig LTD's were $1200.



I remember when the bolt-on KH-2 was $1,600


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

soul_lip_mike said:


> I remember when metallica sig LTD's were $1200.



I remember then they were all under $900.


----------



## possumkiller

PromptCritical5 said:


> I remember when the bolt-on KH-2 was $1,600


I remember when the NTB KH4 was $1,600


----------



## Zado

soul_lip_mike said:


> I remember when metallica sig LTD's were $1200.


And you don't even live in Europe, or Australia, or Canada...buying used is becoming a major thing lately, and I can see why. 
Personally I don't even find any use in purchasing high end guitars for metal, as imho the choice of great playing and sounding guitars that fit the bill great for sub 1k is so huge I just can't justify paying much more, I'd rather save for amps.


----------



## Hollowway

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Here in the US we only got the one Jessie Liu E-II sig for 2 years. That's it. Technically we also got the Babymetal but it was only through special order for a couple of months.


Yep, and that Baby Metal one (at least the one with the trem) was dang expensive. I wanted it, but couldn't rationalize dropping that kind of cash on it.


----------



## I play music

marke said:


> Indeed, and this might be just me, but Richlite is such an obvious answer to black fretboards. Similar to stainless steel frets. Some folks want traditional, but I think they're in the minority at this point plus there's plenty of choice for traditional things already.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, but is it the market or the industry? Guitar development has been very moderate and slow.


I think a lot of businesses have built around those ideas and market accordingly telling you how their pickup plastic type affects the sound and so on because if guitarists would be less stubborn then a lot of those businesses would go out of business because others can produce the same more efficiently


----------



## Mathemagician

gunshow86de said:


> EX baritone 7-strings eh???



This has “One Model Year” written all over it. I’d buy this ASAP if you want one.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> More like
> Random star
> That's it
> More Random Star period.



*Sex Machineguns Intensifies*



Hollowway said:


> Some cool selections, but I wish there were more Arrows. It’s one of the best V shapes out there, and there’s historically very little in their 7 string line up.



We gotta buy what they put out. V’s are a shape most brands only “risk” if there’s demand. IE Jackson pretty much only making cheap ones or RR stripe finish for many model years.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If we all just replaced ebony with richlite and/or ebanol, we wouldn't have issues like dry, cracked fretboard or uneven streaking (it's a taste thing, I know). But noooo blues boomers gotta complain.



bUt mAh tOnEwOoD



Loomer said:


> I am personally the most excited about the 201 models. I love the idea of a guitar that pared down. If the price tag is as manageable as I hope, I would love to pick one up.



I think you’re right in that these have to be aiming at the $299/399/499 price point. Inflations been nuts I’m not even going to guess.



soul_lip_mike said:


> I remember when metallica sig LTD's were $1200.



Daydreaming about KH2’s all day.



PromptCritical5 said:


> I remember when the bolt-on KH-2 was $1,600



Read my mind.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I remember then they were all under $900.



Used KH2’s. “Is $950 too much?”



Zado said:


> And you don't even live in Europe, or Australia, or Canada...buying used is becoming a major thing lately, and I can see why.
> Personally I don't even find any use in purchasing high end guitars for metal, as imho the choice of great playing and sounding guitars that fit the bill great for sub 1k is so huge I just can't justify paying much more, I'd rather save for amps.



I did that then got an FM3 now I’m like… what do I even buy anymore? Lol. Fucking sucks.


----------



## Hollowway

Mathemagician said:


> We gotta buy what they put out. V’s are a shape most brands only “risk” if there’s demand. IE Jackson pretty much only making cheap ones or RR stripe finish for many model years.


Yeah, and I'm the king of obscure specs that no one but me will buy. I only mentioned 7 string Arrows because I knew if I said 8 string Arrows I'd be laughed out of the thread.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If those 201s are $300 - $400 that would be an insane dead, but I'm expecting $499 which is still great.

EDIT: Yyyyyyyyyyep just as I expected.  $499 - $549

https://reverb.com/item/49381686-esp-ltd-te-201-black-satin

https://reverb.com/shop/the-guitar-guru-network

Sort this store's inventory by "Newest First" and you can see the prices for some of the new stuff


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Do like.


----------



## Mboogie7

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Do like.


----------



## Mathemagician

I wanna tune that to D standard and act like I’m fast enough for tech death.


----------



## nickgray

Mathemagician said:


> I wanna tune that to D standard



And put an X2N in there as well, can't argue with those inlays.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

Holy shit


----------



## Wucan

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If we all just replaced ebony with richlite and/or ebanol, we wouldn't have issues like dry, cracked fretboard or uneven streaking (it's a taste thing, I know). But noooo blues boomers gotta complain.


I played a few Gibsons with richlite FB, honestly felt no different than ebony. Wish it'd be adopted more often.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Wucan said:


> I played a few Gibsons with richlite FB, honestly felt no different than ebony. Wish it'd be adopted more often.



My Squier bass has an Ebanol board and I love it to death. But you know, can't have paper mache or plastic on our guitars or some shit.


----------



## Vyn

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Here in the US we only got the one Jessie Liu E-II sig for 2 years. That's it. Technically we also got the Babymetal but it was only through special order for a couple of months.



Yeah, I was more laughing at how there's been more sig arrow 7's than standard ones. Surely a plain black 1000 series LTD would have been made by now.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

There is one check the ESP websi


Vyn said:


> Yeah, I was more laughing at how there's been more sig arrow 7's than standard ones. Surely a plain black 1000 series LTD would have been made by now.


There is


----------



## Hollowway

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> There is one check the ESP websi
> 
> There is


Missing a string, tho.


----------



## Vyn

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> There is one check the ESP websi
> 
> There is



The specs on all of the Arrow 6's across all the series are rad, personally I reckon I will grab an Evertune model at a minimum. The comments I was making were specifically pertaining to 7 string Arrows, of which there has never been an LTD version.


----------



## verotuomari

Gee, that SN-1007HT Baritone is doing things to me... Been drooling over the now discontinued Edwards E-SN 24 7 string, might actually like this even more.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Wucan said:


> I played a few Gibsons with richlite FB, honestly felt no different than ebony. Wish it'd be adopted more often.



Cough, Aristides...cough


----------



## Zado

Ive just realized it's satin black. Life is a bitch.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Exact same specs, what would a ESP Original, ESP USA, E-II cost? Anyone?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Seabeast2000 said:


> Exact same specs, what would a ESP Original, ESP USA, E-II cost? Anyone?


usa -3.5-4k usd
e-ii -prob 2k usd
original - prob 5-6k plus 

New USA and originals hang around those prices pretty consistently from what i've seen


----------



## Zado

...and this one is Loaded with Fishmans. Life's got even bitchier by a minute


----------



## thrsher

I'm all in for an arrow 7 baritone. Which someone hinted at but might be a custom shop build


----------



## NeglectedField

Other than that, I like what they've shown so far.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

NeglectedField said:


> Other than that, I like what they've shown so far.



Probably the next phase. They'll probably focus on sig models, basses, and some lower end stuff with Phase II, and ESP USA, E-II, and ESP original with phase 3.


----------



## Mboogie7

Just saw that guitar center will be getting some lefty TE201’s in. Wasn’t planning on getting a guitar this year, but that’s changed.


----------



## Chanson

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Probably the next phase. They'll probably focus on sig models, basses, and some lower end stuff with Phase II, and ESP USA, E-II, and ESP original with phase 3.



Has there been any indication when Phase II will be rolled out?


----------



## Adieu

Zado said:


> View attachment 102053
> 
> Ive just realized it's satin black. Life is a bitch.



Well that's just unacceptable

What were they smoking?


----------



## MFB

Zado said:


> ...and this one is Loaded with Fishmans. Life's got even bitchier by a minute



1. Buy guitar
2. Buy new pickups
3. Replace shitty Fishman with good new pickups
4. Sell Fishman for money to recoup cost of good pickups
5. Move on with life


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Looks like I'll eventually have a Black Metal baritone collection. Loving my Viper 7 I picked up a while back and that SN-1007HT and Phoenix are f'n dope. Kinda wish they were Black Winters loaded though. But I'd give the Fishmans a try.

Excellent stuff all around from ESP so far.


----------



## gunch

Going to take a minute and say no Viper Black/Arctic Metal 6 (something I've been wanting since the series dropped) nor Viper 201 are big misses


----------



## jwade

I wish this dude played a seven string:


----------



## Zado

MFB said:


> 1. Buy guitar
> 2. Buy new pickups
> 3. Replace shitty Fishman with good new pickups
> 4. Sell Fishman for money to recoup cost of good pickups
> 5. Move on with life


Hey let me be a sissy, there are people here selling their guitars cause they don't like pickups or knob placement or binding.


----------



## possumkiller

Man I hope they come up with something to compete with that badass new Ibanez GIO RG.


----------



## Anquished

Probably the best thing I've seen them release so far, shame about the TOM.


----------



## olejason

Hoping we'll see some pointy headstock bass options this year. The M-4 was sweet but a P-J setup would be ideal.


----------



## AMOS

I like this


----------



## millenarianism

I really shouldn't get the SN-1007HT Baritone....but good lord I've always wanted a Snapper 7.


----------



## aesthyrian

jwade said:


> I wish this dude played a seven string:


 
He did for one album... there's still hope. First the 6 string model needs to sell well enough though.


----------



## sell2792

Anquished said:


> Probably the best thing I've seen them release so far, shame about the TOM.



The bridge and lack of a cockstock ruin it for me.


No, I will not stop bringing up this headstock shape at every possible opportunity.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

sell2792 said:


> The bridge and lack of a cockstock ruin it for me.
> 
> 
> No, I will not stop bringing up this headstock shape at every possible opportunity.


I like the reversed headstock here, but not a fan of the bridge. That said, I’m not a baritone guy, I just like the way it looks.


----------



## AMOS

I'm not a fan of any ESP/LTD without a Floyd Rose


----------



## Mboogie7

sell2792 said:


> The bridge and lack of a cockstock ruin it for me.
> 
> 
> No, I will not stop bringing up this headstock shape at every possible opportunity.



keep fighting the good fight!


----------



## Zhysick

gunch said:


> Going to take a minute and say no Viper Black/Arctic Metal 6 (something I've been wanting since the series dropped) nor Viper 201 are big misses



A Viper 201 would have been killer... if these sell as well as the Black Metal series we might see more for Summer NAMM or next year...


----------



## Vyn

Leaviathan said:


> I like this
> 
> View attachment 102076



The prices on these are not cheap. Approx $2400USD where I live recommended retail with street looking to be around the $2000USD mark. Price hike this year across ESP's range is fucking brutal.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Vyn said:


> The prices on these are not cheap. Approx $2400USD where I live recommended retail with street looking to be around the $2000USD mark. Price hike this year across ESP's range is fucking brutal.


You’re way off. https://reverb.com/item/49370769-esp-ltd-arrow-1000-charcoal-burst-satin

Makes me glad I bought my arrow when I did last year, got it for under 1k.


----------



## Vyn

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> You’re way off. https://reverb.com/item/49370769-esp-ltd-arrow-1000-charcoal-burst-satin
> 
> Makes me glad I bought my arrow when I did last year, got it for under 1k.



How the fuck are they that cheap in the States?!


----------



## Adieu

Vyn said:


> How the fuck are they that cheap in the States?!



That's not cheap at all

That's MIJ E-II prices from a couple years ago for an Indonesian LTD


----------



## AMOS

Vyn said:


> The prices on these are not cheap. Approx $2400USD where I live recommended retail with street looking to be around the $2000USD mark. Price hike this year across ESP's range is fucking brutal.


$1350 I hear


----------



## Guitarjon

That baritone 7 Phoenix..... So much drool, so little moneys....


----------



## CanserDYI

The baritone 7 and the silverburst phoenix got me looking around for gear to flip lol


----------



## AMOS

It's not new for 2022 but has anyone tried the Javier Reyes 608?


----------



## Emperoff

Anquished said:


> Probably the best thing I've seen them release so far, shame about the TOM.



I never liked that shape, but that thing just fucking WORKS as a sevenstring.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Leaviathan said:


> It's not new for 2022 but has anyone tried the Javier Reyes 608?



Yeah, fucking boat anchor, but other than that it was a cool guitar. Felt pretty substantial too, like playing a big heavy instrument, even when seated.


----------



## CanserDYI

Leaviathan said:


> It's not new for 2022 but has anyone tried the Javier Reyes 608?


I tried the older model, pretty cool guitar. Almost picked it up, I really enjoyed the shape against my stomach and forearm, and max is right, its very large and in charge.


----------



## AMOS

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, fucking boat anchor, but other than that it was a cool guitar. Felt pretty substantial too, like playing a big heavy instrument, even when seated.


Neck heavy at all?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Leaviathan said:


> Neck heavy at all?



Nah, pretty well balanced, just all over heavy. At least seemed heavy. Definitely had to be over 10lbs, I have some LPs pushing that and the JR608 made me think it was heavier than them.


----------



## AMOS

MaxOfMetal said:


> Nah, pretty well balanced, just all over heavy. At least seemed heavy. Definitely had to be over 10lbs, I have some LPs pushing that and the JR608 made me think it was heavier than them.


I have a 7 string Schecter and two 6 string basses, I don't mind weight as long as it's balanced.


----------



## Guamskyy

Between the snapper baritone 7 or the no official info/release Schecter Aaron Marshall 7, my wallet is gonna be hurting this year


----------



## Zado




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Y


Emperoff said:


> I never liked that shape, but that thing just fucking WORKS as a sevenstring.


Yep, so glad we finally have one outside of Japan (and Australia?)


----------



## WolleK

Wtf with the prices. 
I mean, i bought the snakebyte baritone for 1600, limited to 500 Worldwide.

You can get a white one for 1500 , only for the camo paint 600 buchs more.... Really?

Thanks god i have 12 explorers ( except from an E2) and no more gas for this


----------



## Emperoff

2200€ for an Ltd?

People are going fucking insane


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Emperoff said:


> 2200€ for an Ltd?
> 
> People are going fucking insane


look at the JR7 or the new 608 prices, I really want one but that's fucking crazy


----------



## I play music

WolleK said:


> Wtf with the prices.
> I mean, i bought the snakebyte baritone for 1600, limited to 500 Worldwide.
> 
> You can get a white one for 1500 , only for the camo paint 600 buchs more.... Really?
> 
> Thanks god i have 12 explorers ( except from an E2) and no more gas for this


600 bucks for hettfield it looks to me 
the non sig guitars are a couple hundred below the hettfield and Reyes sigs and the sigs don't even have stainless steel frets


----------



## Zado

This makes me hope for a 2022 schecter catalog full of " standard", " special", "plus","Omen","Damien".


----------



## MrWulf

Blame the worldwide shortage on everything that push the price up on everything.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Prices were going up even before the pandemic. The pandemic definitely didn't help matters, though.


----------



## profwoot

With LTD demanding such a premium, ESP might have to create a new brand for the mainstream market.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

profwoot said:


> With LTD demanding such a premium, ESP might have to create a new brand for the mainstream market.



If only there was a name they could use...


----------



## Zado

profwoot said:


> With LTD demanding such a premium, ESP might have to create a new brand for the mainstream market.


BGR guitars


----------



## Kyle Jordan

profwoot said:


> With LTD demanding such a premium, ESP might have to create a new brand for the mainstream market.



IPO?
L-II-D?

Though, with the prices now and likely in the future going a bit nuts, the name should be indicative to new and aspiring players as to the level of spending they're getting involved with if they want to upgrade.

FML.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

i guess Grassroots is coming West.


----------



## Zado

Crash Dandicoot said:


> i guess Grassroots is coming West.


I hope not. A friend of mine had one ( Haooomaru hitsugi model) and was honestly assembled very very bad.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

That's unfortunate. The ESP version is directly comparable to my Original Series, it's legit _killer _and I like the weird Reindeer/"beetle" aesthetic.






/shameless guitar plug


----------



## zw470

Zado said:


>



Oh man I hope that ETA is accurate 



I play music said:


> 600 bucks for hettfield it looks to me
> the non sig guitars are a couple hundred below the hettfield and Reyes sigs and the sigs don't even have stainless steel frets



Several factors I think....

1. Overall increase from inflation
2. Increase from royalties to Kuiu for the camo pattern
2. Increase from proceeds to the AWMH Foundation


----------



## MaxOfMetal

profwoot said:


> With LTD demanding such a premium, ESP might have to create a new brand for the mainstream market.



They still make all the series below the signature models and Deluxe. 

Folks wanted beefy spec sheets, well, y'all got 'em. 

They weren't just going to add features without a price bump, that's not how this works.


----------



## CanserDYI

Crash Dandicoot said:


> That's unfortunate. The ESP version is directly comparable to my Original Series, it's legit _killer _and I like the weird Reindeer/"beetle" aesthetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /shameless guitar plug


Dude thats cool as hell, its like, a cool looking F series.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

PromptCritical5 said:


> Several factors I think....
> 
> 1. Overall increase from inflation
> 2. Increase from royalties to Kuiu for the camo pattern
> 2. Increase from proceeds to the AWMH Foundation



Production guitar pricing is very far removed from tangible factors like that and is almost completely arbitrary and based on how the lineup works vs. what the market will bear. 

Remember, the majority of that price is markup for middle men.


----------



## mlp187

MaxOfMetal said:


> They still make all the series below the signature models and Deluxe.
> 
> Folks wanted beefy spec sheets, well, y'all got 'em.
> 
> They weren't just going to add features without a price bump, that's not how this works.


The new H3 and H7 definitely seem appropriately priced to me. those are actually all I’m interested in for the LTD line. I don’t know about the rest.

I know I’m in the wrong thread for this, but the E-II line has me questioning bang for buck at this point. In my experience they are fine instruments (I have an eclipse and an AP-4 incoming, plus have been completely satisfied), dare I say better-built than my USA M-II. But can an E-II Horizon III really outclass an LTD H3-1000? I don’t know. This will be the year I find out.

FWIW, I’m not saying one is better than the other inherently, since specs alone don’t make the instrument.

What I’m really trying to say is, I’m glad guitars have gotten so good, and I think I’m reaching my arbitrary cut-off point for E-II purchases. Let’s see if I change my mind tomorrow!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

mlp187 said:


> The new H3 and H7 definitely seem appropriately priced to me. those are actually all I’m interested in for the LTD line. I don’t know about the rest.
> 
> I know I’m in the wrong thread for this, but the E-II line has me questioning bang for buck at this point. In my experience they are fine instruments (I have an eclipse and an AP-4 incoming, plus have been completely satisfied), dare I say better-built than my USA M-II. But can an E-II Horizon III really outclass an LTD H3-1000? I don’t know. This will be the year I find out.
> 
> FWIW, I’m not saying one is better than the other inherently, since specs alone don’t make the instrument.
> 
> What I’m really trying to say is, I’m glad guitars have gotten so good, and I think I’m reaching my arbitrary cut-off point for E-II purchases. Let’s see if I change my mind tomorrow!



Make no mistake, this is entirely what ESP wants to happen, for the line between high end LTD and entry MIJ to be blurred. It wasn't a coincidence that they tried to name the series "LTD Elite" at one point, nor is it that they've removed the "ESP" direct branding.

The SK and Indo stuff is easier to make and sells with better margins.

There's a reason we've seen less and less E-II stuff over the last few years, and it's not entirely related to supply chain issues.


----------



## JimF

Didn't expect these to be so cheap...
Kinda makes me wonder if its going to be a great inexpensive modding platform (refinish?) or a disappointing low-end instrument...


----------



## mlp187

JimF said:


> Didn't expect these to be so cheap...
> Kinda makes me wonder if its going to be a great inexpensive modding platform (refinish?) or a disappointing low-end instrument...
> 
> View attachment 102169


Maybe a little of both? Looks fucking awesome. 

Side note:Hard to believe I’m thinking that’s inexpensive!

Either way, some time with the tools and and some accessories and this would be a badass guitar to leave laying around the house without worrying about damage!


----------



## Mathemagician

Zado said:


>



Another Snakebyte, another easy-to-skip guitar. And that camo is bleh. 



JimF said:


> Didn't expect these to be so cheap...
> Kinda makes me wonder if its going to be a great inexpensive modding platform (refinish?) or a disappointing low-end instrument...
> 
> View attachment 102169



Is that roasted maple like Ibanez is doing? Cause sheeeeeeeeeit that looks good.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JimF said:


> Didn't expect these to be so cheap...
> Kinda makes me wonder if its going to be a great inexpensive modding platform (refinish?) or a disappointing low-end instrument...
> 
> View attachment 102169



It's a good price, but it's still priced with other low-mid priced Indo guitars. Nothing out of the ordinary.




Mathemagician said:


> Is that roasted maple like Ibanez is doing? Cause sheeeeeeeeeit that looks good.



Apparently it's roasted Jatoba.


----------



## Mathemagician

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Apparently it's roasted Jatoba.






I’m intrigued.


----------



## Zhysick

500 sterling pounds for a 200 series is not cheap, not inexpensive... appropriate for today maybe, but that's it.

That M201HT is tempting, sure... almost all new LTD catalogue is awesome... I don't care for the camo snakebyte but the price is insane, very out of line... 

Nope, nope nope nope.... I'm not looking for more guitars. Nope.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Haven't you gotten the memo? You're not cool unless you throw $500 into a $400 GIO/200/SGR/JS.


----------



## Mboogie7

MaxOfMetal said:


> Haven't you gotten the memo? You're not cool unless you throw $500 into a $400 GIO/200/SGR/JS.



fuck man, I’m going to be SO cool in a few months!


----------



## feraledge

Still really hoping a black metal MH or H comes out.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

MaxOfMetal said:


> Haven't you gotten the memo? You're not cool unless you throw $500 into a $400 GIO/200/SGR/JS.


You left out the part you need to make a YouTube video with a click bait title and you making a stupid face over the guitar.


----------



## Mathemagician

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> You left out the part you need to make a YouTube video with a click bait title and you making a stupid face over the guitar.



cAn iT cOmPeTe WiTh mY $4k cUsToM? 

I mean yeah probably. If it stays in tune and you run it through a whole digital rig yeah it’s probably going to sound pretty good all told. There’s a 10 minute video.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Mathemagician said:


> cAn iT cOmPeTe WiTh mY $4k cUsToM?
> 
> I mean yeah probably. If it stays in tune and you run it through a whole digital rig yeah it’s probably going to sound pretty good all told. There’s a 10 minute video.


Yep, that’s the one.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Mboogie7 said:


> fuck man, I’m going to be SO cool in a few months!



Already cool to me, homey.


----------



## Matt08642

Me: No desire for an Explorer, or another baritone, or another active pickup guitar, or another 7 string

ESP:



AlexCorriveau said:


> View attachment 102044
> 
> Holy shit



Me:


----------



## Steinmetzify

feraledge said:


> Still really hoping a black metal MH or H comes out.



same but Viper baritone



Dumple Stilzkin said:


> You left out the part you need to make a YouTube video with a click bait title and you making a stupid face over the guitar.



I can’t unsee this shit. I get it’s a job but damn. If I don’t go to Starbucks why I gotta get inundated with motherfuckers wanting me to go to Starbucks?!


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Matt08642 said:


> Me: No desire for an Explorer, or another baritone, or another active pickup guitar, or another 7 string
> 
> ESP:
> 
> 
> 
> Me:
> 
> View attachment 102211


ESP has hit so many home runs with this year’s lineup.


----------



## Loomer

AlexCorriveau said:


> View attachment 102044
> 
> Holy shit


When it comes to the philosophical parts of how aesthetics function, I think there really is something truly beautiful about clarity of purpose like that. It's a baritone, 7-string, single-pickup, black-as-night guitar. It knows exactly what it is and what it needs to do and I just think that's neat.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Can they knock it off with those raised logos? Where did they get that idea, the discount bin at Pep Boys?


----------



## Mathemagician

Loomer said:


> When it comes to the philosophical parts of how aesthetics function, I think there really is something truly beautiful about clarity of purpose like that. It's a baritone, 7-string, single-pickup, black-as-night guitar. It knows exactly what it is and what it needs to do and I just think that's neat.



To play the enter sandman intro riff one billiondy times.


----------



## død

MaxOfMetal said:


> Can they knock it off with those raised logos? Where did they get that idea, the discount bin at Pep Boys?


They’re so out of place on the BM Series, too, ugly as shit and NOT what I want at all. The raised logos are seriously putting me off what seems like otherwise great guitars


----------



## MaxOfMetal

død said:


> They’re so out of place on the BM Series, too, ugly as shit and NOT what I want at all. The raised logos are seriously putting me off what seems like otherwise great guitars



For real. 

How slick would they look with just a flat black silk screen? 

I know it's trivial, but it's just so weirdly bad.


----------



## Andromalia

_Someone _is going to take you seriously if you carry on.


----------



## død

MaxOfMetal said:


> How slick would they look with just a flat black silk screen?
> 
> I know it's trivial, but it's just so weirdly bad.


Ay, they would look sick as fuck with the standard silk screened logo, but all Black. The raised logo gives me some cringy early 00’s nu-metal vibes that completely ruin the concept of "Black Metal" guitars to me.


----------



## Adieu

MaxOfMetal said:


> Can they knock it off with those raised logos? Where did they get that idea, the discount bin at Pep Boys?



Is that attached over the surface finish?

If so, the reason manufacturers USUALLY do that is to rebadge the exact same product with other branding for other clients... weird


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Adieu said:


> Is that attached over the surface finish?
> 
> If so, the reason manufacturers USUALLY do that is to rebadge the exact same product with other branding for other clients... weird



I think they just thought it would look cool. 

I could see it working, other brands have done similar. I actually like how Duesenberg does it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It actually did start with James Hetfield's car obsession and the Truckster. Found it's way onto the other Hetfield sigs. Guess ESP though "hey lets try something similar on this new line of guitars" and it's been a blemish on that line ever since. 

...I find it funny though, how Richard Kruspe of Rammstein had his own Truckster, saw the logo, and was like "nah". Had it taken off and a regular ESP logo spraypainted on.


----------



## Viginez

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think they just thought it would look cool.
> 
> I could see it working, other brands have done similar. I actually like how Duesenberg does it.


a big single letter works better


----------



## possumkiller

profwoot said:


> With LTD demanding such a premium, ESP might have to create a new brand for the mainstream market.


Yeah LTD has gotten too rich for my blood. When are the L-IIs coming out?


----------



## BlueTrident

As much as I love this new release, the price increase will be substantial. That’s the one thing that turns me off from modern LTDs, as much as I love the specs or models, it’s the bang for the buck where I personally feel they’re lacking.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

BlueTrident said:


> As much as I love this new release, the price increase will be substantial. That’s the one thing that turns me off from modern LTDs, as much as I love the specs or models, it’s the bang for the buck where I personally feel they’re lacking.



It's all over unfortunately. Seems like Ibanez, Schecter, Dean, BCR, etc, are all getting drastic price hikes.


----------



## zw470

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It actually did start with James Hetfield's car obsession and the Truckster. Found it's way onto the other Hetfield sigs. Guess ESP though "hey lets try something similar on this new line of guitars" and it's been a blemish on that line ever since.
> 
> ...I find it funny though, how Richard Kruspe of Rammstein had his own Truckster, saw the logo, and was like "nah". Had it taken off and a regular ESP logo spraypainted on.



But Hetfield's raised ESP/LTD logos actually look good. The BM/AM are so bad they make the KH-3 style logos look good in comparison


----------



## JimF

MaxOfMetal said:


> How slick would they look with just a flat black silk screen?



Flat black on gloss black, or vice versa looks amazing. Subtle, but very visible.
I refinished a parts Jackson headstock the same way.



Bad pic, but this was flat black headstock with a gloss black logo.

But yeah, I also hate the Black Metal LTD logo.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JimF said:


> Flat black on gloss black, or vice versa looks amazing. Subtle, but very visible.
> I refinished a parts Jackson headstock the same way.
> 
> View attachment 102243
> 
> Bad pic, but this was flat black headstock with a gloss black logo.
> 
> But yeah, I also hate the Black Metal LTD logo.



ESP please do this yesterday.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

It’s interesting the series is called black metal yet they put the most bro metal logo on them. Even an unledgable metal style font would be cooler.


----------



## JimF

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> It’s interesting the series is called black metal yet they put the most bro metal logo on them. Even an unledgable metal style font would be cooler.



But what's that logo made from...




I'll see myself out.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

JimF said:


> But what's that logo made from...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see myself out.







Is it black meddle?


----------



## JimF

Yep, the label says so


----------



## Adieu

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's all over unfortunately. Seems like Ibanez, Schecter, Dean, BCR, etc, are all getting drastic price hikes.



Seems plausible.

I saw a $900 EART on Amazon the other day.

Brace for 4-digit GIOs and $2k Squiers.


----------



## gunshow86de

Yeah I hate that raised logo on the black metal series. Why didn't they just do a "blacked out" version of the standard LTD logo? Does anyone know if it's possible to remove it without destroying the clear coat? I'm really considering that EX 7 string, but that logo is obnoxious.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

I think we all universally hate the raised logo. I know it put me off buying one lol


----------



## Mk7

gunshow86de said:


> Yeah I hate that raised logo on the black metal series. Why didn't they just do a "blacked out" version of the standard LTD logo? Does anyone know if it's possible to remove it without destroying the clear coat? I'm really considering that EX 7 string, but that logo is obnoxious.


It actually fell off my 7 String Baritone Viper. It leaves the mounting holes visible but still much better than the logo.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

...Someone else brought it up earlier but a Black Metal MH would be slick as fuck. Carved top but with no binding. Always liked that look. 

I'd prefer it over an H because god knows ESP will use the shitty Schecter knockoff headstock.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ...Someone else brought it up earlier but a Black Metal MH would be slick as fuck. Carved top but with no binding. Always liked that look.
> 
> I'd prefer it over an H because god knows ESP will use the shitty Schecter knockoff headstock.



That would look awesome, would get some Andy James vibes from that for sure (less the binding he has on his)


----------



## RobDobble6S7

Jeffrey Bain said:


> I think we all universally hate the raised logo. I know it put me off buying one lol


...I like it...


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

RobDobble6S7 said:


> ...I like it...



Even a broken clock is right twice a day


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

I knew last year the price increases would be drastic, that’s mostly why I bought a PRs se hollowbody a USA ce24, an LTD mh1007 and arrow 1000. Than I topped it off with a Japanese ESP original series horizon. They’re going to be worth even more in two years time.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

RobDobble6S7 said:


> ...I like it...



Get out.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Man I need that white H3!


----------



## TheBlackBard

Yeah, a little more than a square inch would probably ruin an otherwise great guitar for me too.


----------



## BlueTrident

TheShreddinHand said:


> Man I need that white H3!



Same tbh!


----------



## Mboogie7

Just learned today that Guitar Center has the H3-1000FR as a left handed pre order option. 

Looks like I have to go to Guitar Center because there is no way in hell I’m not buying one.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Mboogie7 said:


> Just learned today that Guitar Center has the H3-1000FR as a left handed pre order option.
> 
> Looks like I have to go to Guitar Center because there is no way in hell I’m not buying one.


You gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## marke

Really GASing over the new 87 m-1s and mirages. The gold ones. Just don't know which one, not getting both.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

marke said:


> Really GASing over the new 87 m-1s and mirages. The gold ones. Just don't know which one, not getting both.


The gold and purple m1’s are awesome looking. I had a black one for a minute, but it took a bit hit during shipping. Really nice guitar, I liked the non recessed floyd for a change.


----------



## Tisca

So many desirable ones and that Arrow with Evertune was something I was hoping for. It's just the prices I've seen so far are ridiculous... so I have a 2nd hand Arrow 1000 arriving on Friday. Hoping that will cure my GAS and at least let me try the neck and shape.


----------



## Zado

https://www.thomann.de/it/esp_ltd_m_i_custom_87_mg.htm

Is this model Korean or Indo? I believe Korean but you never know..


----------



## Zhysick

Zado said:


> https://www.thomann.de/it/esp_ltd_m_i_custom_87_mg.htm
> 
> Is this model Korean or Indo? I believe Korean but you never know..



Iguess you will have to buy and have luck if that's important. Looks like every other 1000 series or similar can be korean or indo


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> Is this model Korean or Indo?



Yes



Serious answer: Judging by this, it's legitimately both. I'm assuming it was Korean and it switched to Indo, or ESP has both Indo and South Korean factories building shit to keep supply steady. 

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/LSURVEYOR87B--esp-ltd-surveyor-87-black?serial=W21072121


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Zado said:


> https://www.thomann.de/it/esp_ltd_m_i_custom_87_mg.htm
> 
> Is this model Korean or Indo? I believe Korean but you never know..


As a person who watched a ton of 1000 series LTD and the 87 series, I can say with reasonable certainty— the ones released first seem to come from Korea, then as times goes on all your can find it Indo made. All the Korean LTD I nabbed had smaller serial numbers than the Indo ones I saw. The first two digits are the year. If you must have a Korean made, buy from places that show pictures of what is actually for sale. Or call the shop and ask what the country of origin is. FWIW I bought 3 LTD models last year.


----------



## Tisca

It has happened that they changed production from Korea to Indonesia mid run so if you see MIK in some photo, don't assume they all are.


----------



## Millul

mMy black one is Korean


----------



## Zado

Mm for that much I'm honestly hoping it's korean


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Zado said:


> Mm for that much I'm honestly hoping it's korean


You’ll dig it either way, they’re both excellent.


----------



## Shredrrr

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> The gold and purple m1’s are awesome looking. I had a black one for a minute, but it took a bit hit during shipping. Really nice guitar, I liked the non recessed floyd for a change.



Loved me a non-recessed floyd, wish it was a more common spec.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shredrrr said:


> Loved me a non-recessed floyd, wish it was a more common spec.



Same tbh. Glad they didn't do like Charvel did and stuck with the proper un-routed spec.


----------



## Zado

Shredrrr said:


> Loved me a non-recessed floyd, wish it was a more common spec.


Definitely. Recessed Floyd is a no go for me, top mount for the win.


----------



## Wucan

My Viper is Indonesian and contrasted with other recent 1000's I honestly feel no discernably difference in their finish or playability. ESP clearly enforces the same standard across a model, whether they're MII or MIK.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Zhysick

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>




Only think I don't like is the price... 1299€... is like 200€ more than a similar spec'd guitar from LTD. Yeah, I can expect this to become the normal price for a 1000 series LTD this year, right?

The guitar looks amazing... is perfect. An M1, just what I have always wanted, plus compound radius... fuck, fuck, fuck.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>




Definitely think it looks better with the pickup ring.


----------



## Zhysick

Ataraxia2320 said:


> Definitely think it looks better with the pickup ring.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

Zhysick said:


>



Certain guitars look good with them, some look good without them. When rob puts the pickup ring on at the end it definitely improved the look of this one for me.


----------



## Hollowway

Ataraxia2320 said:


> Certain guitars look good with them


Please leave the premises, or I will call security.


----------



## possumkiller

I've been wanting an Eclipse for a while but these prices are getting ridiculous. I think I will try the Harley Benton Eclipse wannabe and see how that goes.


----------



## Zado

possumkiller said:


> I've been wanting an Eclipse for a while but these prices are getting ridiculous..


Don't ya dare to complain!
https://www.thomann.de/it/esp_ltd_ec_1000_qm_stpsb.htm
https://www.thomann.de/it/esp_ltd_ec_1000t_ctm_fm_vs.htm


----------



## Zhysick

possumkiller said:


> I've been wanting an Eclipse for a while but these prices are getting ridiculous. I think I will try the Harley Benton Eclipse wannabe and see how that goes.



Don't. Get the SC550II instead, you will not regret... I have mine right here, beside my sofa, with my Blackstar Fly3 and I have used it in rehearsals and such... Great sounding, great playability. So good I even thought about selling my Solar and buying another one of these BUT I like my Solar as much


----------



## Zhysick

Zado said:


> Don't ya dare to complain!
> https://www.thomann.de/it/esp_ltd_ec_1000_qm_stpsb.htm
> https://www.thomann.de/it/esp_ltd_ec_1000t_ctm_fm_vs.htm



The Traditional is glorious but... holy fuck! 1k5... no way.


----------



## JimF

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>




Much much want.


----------



## marke

The prices are not getting out of hand. They ARE out of hand. The new Snakebyte is the worst.. 2k€ for an LTD. Let that sink in. Steel frets and satin necks are nice, but come on.. will thos Eclipses be 1,5k guitars? Maybe they will, idk.

I love ESP however, and I guess if you find mint used ones for fair prices, buy them. The prices are only going to increase I'm afraid.


----------



## possumkiller

Apocalyptic late stage capitalism prices.


----------



## jwade

possumkiller said:


> Apocalyptic late stage capitalism prices.



We’ll be able to break in to all the abandoned music stores five years from now and snag some mint condition shit that never sold.


----------



## possumkiller

jwade said:


> We’ll be able to break in to all the abandoned music stores five years from now and snag some mint condition shit that never sold.


If only there would be any electricity to play with.


----------



## iamaom

possumkiller said:


> If only there would be any electricity to play with.


As if bedroom guitarists ever bother plugging into an amp anyways.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

possumkiller said:


> If only there would be any electricity to play with.



Fractal's about the introduce the Axe FX S
The S standsa for solar-powered.


----------



## pahulkster

I specifically bought a Korean LTD Black Metal and it came with poorly dressed frets and an unplayable nut


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

pahulkster said:


> I specifically bought a Korean LTD Black Metal and it came with poorly dressed frets and an unplayable nut


Dud’s can be made in either Korea or Indonesia.


----------



## pahulkster

Most definitely. Pretty good overall after addressing those issues though. Really as much of a knock on Sweetwater as ESP for letting it out like that.


----------



## Elliott_C

pahulkster said:


> I specifically bought a Korean LTD Black Metal and it came with poorly dressed frets and an unplayable nut



What makes a nut unplayable?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Elliott_C said:


> What makes a nut unplayable?



Too high of an action probably. That or it was cut so bad it kept snagging the strings and the guitar kept going out of tune constantly.


----------



## Hollowway

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The S standsa for solar-powered.


Ok, Jar Jar.


----------



## Mathemagician

Hollowway said:


> Ok, Jar Jar.



It’s Italian solar power.


----------



## Hollowway

Mathemagician said:


> It’s Italian solar power.


The internet provides...


----------



## Zado

Hollowway said:


> The internet provides...
> View attachment 102749


I'd be very offended if we weren't exactly like that. Maybe a tad more retarded.


----------



## eaeolian

Hollowway said:


> Missing a string, tho.


 Also has an Evertune.


----------



## pahulkster

Elliott_C said:


> What makes a nut unplayable?



Just really high and poorly cut. I could put a 3mm pick under the strings on the first fret.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

pahulkster said:


> Just really high and poorly cut. I could put a 3mm pick under the strings on the first fret.



Yeah I had an LTD FX-360 that had the same issue. Didn't feel like messing with it, and my co-worker loved the guitar, so I sold it to him.


----------



## possumkiller

Just found this in the custom shop gallery. Is this going to be the next KH reissue like the modernised KH3 reissue?


----------



## zw470

possumkiller said:


> Just found this in the custom shop gallery. Is this going to be the next KH reissue like the modernised KH3 reissue?



It's cool but it ain't a Zorlac with that headstock.


----------



## Mathemagician

Put a pearloid pickguard on it. For …reasons.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

possumkiller said:


> Just found this in the custom shop gallery. Is this going to be the next KH reissue like the modernised KH3 reissue?





possumkiller said:


> Just found this in the custom shop gallery. Is this going to be the next KH reissue like the modernised KH3 reissue?



I can maybe see it? This year would have been 35 years since he officially signed to ESP, and next year is the 35th anniversary of AJFA. So i can see them doing a Zorlac reissue for either one.


----------



## possumkiller

PromptCritical5 said:


> It's cool but it ain't a Zorlac with that headstock.


Just chop off the tip of the headstock and glue it back on pointing the other direction.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Anyone know where (country) the white H3 is going to be made?


----------



## Edika

Price hikes and all that EX-7 baritone was £999 for preordained. Most of the Black Metal guitars with SS frets were in that price range! I have been looking for a 7 string Explorer and the only thing that came close, which was short lived, was the Schecter E-7 Apocalypse. That was a £260 more but also had a neck pickup and colors lol!


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

They need to drop the rest of the new models, any news?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

The TE-1000 is fairly close to how I spec'd out my Carvin TL60, so I'm definitely a fan


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

well. I caved and got the LTD EC-1000B because it looks like a solid baritone.


----------



## zw470

I don't know how/if it relates to any of the other 2022 models, but Sweetwater told me the new camo Snakebyte should be available in April.


----------



## Flappydoodle

marke said:


> The prices are not getting out of hand. They ARE out of hand. The new Snakebyte is the worst.. 2k€ for an LTD. Let that sink in. Steel frets and satin necks are nice, but come on.. will thos Eclipses be 1,5k guitars? Maybe they will, idk.
> 
> I love ESP however, and I guess if you find mint used ones for fair prices, buy them. The prices are only going to increase I'm afraid.



Combination of lots of things. Production delays. Shipping. Some amount of "hey, everybody else is doing it". JPY is relatively cheap, so it isn't due to that. The REAL problem is that your €2K of currency simply isn't worth what it was a few years ago. So you need to recalibrate what you think 2K can buy you. This has been happening for at least a decade, bit by bit, but it's kinda crunched now and happened all at once.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Zado




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

DISREGARD


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Awesome, more cool stuff we won't see outside of Japan, outside of some special order dealer stuff.


Really? I thought everything in their regular site would mean it'd be worldwide avaiable


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> Really? I thought everything in their regular site would mean it'd be worldwide avaiable


Well shit, that was one stealthy ass update. I was expecting some kinda email.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well shit, that was one stealthy ass update. I was expecting some kinda email.


Sneaky bastards they are!


----------



## cardinal

That cool. Snapper 7s are officially here stateside.


----------



## Emperoff

Flappydoodle said:


> A heck of a lot of "hey, everybody else is doing it"



Fixed.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

cardinal said:


> That cool. Snapper 7s are officially here stateside.


Now hopefully we'll see LTD SN-7s. Always loved Snapper 7-strings.

Oh also


----------



## Zado




----------



## possumkiller

im loving those solid colors


----------



## JimF

Love the finish on the red one far left. I love tight close grained flame maple, especially with a non-burst finish. Oooft.


----------



## Muzz

I think that's the only 7 with a pickguard that I've liked :O


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

I don't need a snapper 7, I don't need a snapper 7


----------



## JimF

Genuinely can't stop thinking about this:






Always fancied an ESP/LTD, and I've got 2 pretty damn good Ibanez RGs so buying another would be just another Ibanez.....


----------



## BigViolin

"Oh, you want snapper 7 with ESP logo available to everyone? No prob...4.2k."

But it's just a strat with an extra string.

"Shut up!!! BINDING 1K EXTRA!!!!!

damn i want one


----------



## bloodjunkie

Anyone know where one can buy the TE-1000 in Canada? 

Thanks!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

bloodjunkie said:


> Anyone know where one can buy the TE-1000 in Canada?
> 
> Thanks!


Which one ? The 2022 white version or the 2021 versions?

Seems like the Black sandblasted ash one and the evertune version are 'on order' and will likely be arriving in April.









ESP Guitars LTE1000ETCHMS LTD TE-1000 EverTune 6-String RH Electric Guitar-Charcoal Metallic Satin l-te-1000-et-chms


One look at the ESP LTE1000ETCHMS LTD TE-1000 EverTune is all it takes to know that's what this electric guitar is all about. By combining a vintage T-style body design with electronics and appointments geared for the modern player, the




www.acclaim-music.com













ESP LTD TE-1000 BLACK BLAST LTE1000BLKBLAST


NEW FOR 2021-ON ORDER-MESSAGE US FOR AN ETA LTD Deluxe guitars are designed to offer the tone, feel, looks, and quality that working professional musicians require in an instrument, while remaining affordable enough for serious players. The TE-1000 Black Blast offers a bolt-on construction...




www.lamusic.com






I'm sure any ESP dealer will be happy to pre-order one and will contact you when they get one in stock. Long & Mcquade, being the biggest retailer in Canada, may be a good place to ask. CosmoMusic (Richmond Hill / Toronto) is also really good with ESP/LTD instruments in my experience.


----------



## bloodjunkie

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Which one ? The 2022 white version or the 2021 versions?


Oh ya the 2022 white one, thanks for the links.


----------



## StevenC

I feel like a Ferrari fan #nextyear


----------



## oremus91

Snappers look kinda goofy to me idk why, that headstock on a 7 just looks massive, but I appreciate that its unique in the market- 6 point trem, 22 frets, a real strat 7. 

Still, no SS frets on a $4200 guitar? See you next year maybe ESP.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

oremus91 said:


> Still, no SS frets on a $4200 guitar? See you next year maybe ESP.



It's like playing SS.org bingo


----------



## oremus91

Crash Dandicoot said:


> It's like playing SS.org bingo


Not really- its 2022, and all the competitors are doing it, and ESP has proved to be slower than competitors to do it across all their lines. For that money I can get a mayo, majesty/jp, usa schecter, iconic guitars, suhr, etc that all would have this basic feature on a boutique priced guitar.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

@oremus91 Okay? Popping into a thread to bemoan a company's choice of fretwire material is definitive SS.org bingo, though.


----------



## oremus91

Crash Dandicoot said:


> @oremus91 Okay? Popping into a thread to bemoan a company's choice of fretwire material is definitive SS.org bingo, though.


ESP is my favorite company, the stuff I lusted after as a kid, but I'm not going to lap up everything they put out. They are in the business of making money, I don't have to agree with every venture. I'm pointing out that they seem out of touch.


----------



## Mathemagician

I’m old enough that if everything else is *perfect* I’m not going to cry about fretwire. 

I’m already so damn picky about neck shape/heel/radius that I just can’t add any more without locking myself into only customs.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If you can afford a $4000 - $6000 guitar you can afford the eventual stainless steel refret.


----------



## oremus91

Its insanely wasteful to refret a new guitar, and it doesn't really change the point.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

oremus91 said:


> Its insanely wasteful to refret a new guitar, and it doesn't really change the point.


...refret it when it wears down I mean. Duh.  I didn' t realize some of y'all go through nickel frets in a couple of months.


----------



## cardinal

oremus91 said:


> Snappers look kinda goofy to me idk why, that headstock on a 7 just looks massive, but I appreciate that its unique in the market- 6 point trem, 22 frets, a real strat 7.
> 
> Still, no SS frets on a $4200 guitar? See you next year maybe ESP.


Nobody loves 7-string Strats more than me (except maybe @eelblack2 ) but I agree the Snapper 7 looks goofy. I think ESP did something to shrink the size of the upper horn? It doesn't look like a full-sized Strat body. 

I can fix their screw up over the humbucker by just cutting a new pickguard, and I may end up with one eventually because I'm sure they are very nice guitars, but I'm superficial and can't get over the weird look.


----------



## Flappydoodle

I feel like ESP somehow uses better ‘quality’ nickel frets. I got an ESP Original last summer and the frets are still awesome - still shiny, slick and not work at all. 

But I’ve also had cheaper guitars where the frets got dull really quickly or showed signs of wear quickly.


----------



## Agalloch

oremus91 said:


> ESP is my favorite company, the stuff I lusted after as a kid, but I'm not going to lap up everything they put out. They are in the business of making money, I don't have to agree with every venture. I'm pointing out that they seem out of touch.



On the bright side, ESP USA uses stainless steel frets. _And_ they do unpainted necks. Two features that are super uncommon on ESP Originals and E-IIs.

But it kinda seems like ESP is confused about how to distinguish their lines. I mean, the more expensive E-IIs are getting weirdly close in price to some USA models. (That $3200 E-II? Are you kdding me?) I don't get it.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Hoss632

oremus91 said:


> Not really- its 2022, and all the competitors are doing it, and ESP has proved to be slower than competitors to do it across all their lines. For that money I can get a mayo, majesty/jp, usa schecter, iconic guitars, suhr, etc that all would have this basic feature on a boutique priced guitar.


And yet in 2022 there are plenty of high end guitars that don't have SS frets. You prefer SS frets, it doesn't mean that this ESP is not as good as the other guitars you named. PRS doesn't used stainless frets on any guitar.


----------



## Agalloch

Hoss632 said:


> And yet in 2022 there are plenty of high end guitars that don't have SS frets. You prefer SS frets, it doesn't mean that this ESP is not as good as the other guitars you named. PRS doesn't used stainless frets on any guitar.



You're right about that. In fact, it seems like _most_ major high-end guitar builders don't do stainless steel frets. PRS, Gibson, Fender, Tom Anderson, Caparison. And then Jackson USA only does it on some models. Same with Charvel, Ibanez, and Schecter USA.

I think it's just hard not to see ESP as a "metal" brand that occupies a similar space as Mayones or Aristides. But--to me, at least--they really lean more "vintage" metal like Jackson, rather than being aggressively modern. Perhaps that's why they'll do stainless frets on some of their LTD models, but not the higher-end stuff. Different audiences and all that.


----------



## Zado

I've personally never felt like I needed SS frets on higher end guitars. IMPE if Jescar frets are used (and you care enough to change strings at least every few months and do some cleaning), there's no need to worry about fret consumption


----------



## Alberto7

If you play two or more guitars regularly, those nickel silver frets are gonna last a loooong time. The only guitar I managed to wear the frets down considerably is my Ibby Gio, my first electric guitar. It was the only guitar I had for years, the years that I spent the most time playing. I probably played at least 4 hours per day for 3-4 years on it. Nowadays I play 30-60 minutes per day and I own 6 guitars that I rotate through regularly. I'm really NOT worried about wearing down their frets any time soon.

It's all a matter of feel for me. Polished stainless steel doesn't oxidize or dent as easily and remains smooth for longer.


----------



## Giest

I've played through nickle frets before or my first LTD, took awhile though. All my guitars currently have SS frets, though none are ESP/LTD currently.

Don't care about HSS strats personally, super strats in that configuration are widely available. I'm keeping my money for a proper Fender style SSS 7 that's not a Kiesel or full custom.


----------



## cardinal

Giest said:


> I've played through nickle frets before or my first LTD, took awhile though. All my guitars currently have SS frets, though none are ESP/LTD currently.
> 
> Don't care about HSS strats personally, super strats in that configuration are widely available. I'm keeping my money for a proper Fender style SSS 7 that's not a Kiesel or full custom.


Please email Kurt at Rondo Music (Agile guitars) that you'd buy the SSS Sentinel 725 (the Agile SSS 7-string Strat). A believe a few of us have emailed him recently and he'll bring it back if he thinks he can sell a run.


----------



## Giest

cardinal said:


> Please email Kurt at Rondo Music (Agile guitars) that you'd buy the SSS Sentinel 725 (the Agile SSS 7-string Strat). A believe a few of us have emailed him recently and he'll bring it back if he thinks he can sell a run.



Submit unpopular notions as constructive input? Why TF you think I'm here, say no more!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So i just checked ESP's website on the new guitars, and their estimate of "By May 31st" is now "Throughout 2022"







Fully expected this to happen, given how hard it's hitting brands like Ibanez, Schecter, ESP, etc, but yeah. Just thought I'd give a heads up.


----------



## Protestheriphery

JD27 said:


> And here it is, the first $2000 LTD.
> 
> https://www.zzounds.com/item--ESPJR7QM?siid=311808
> 
> Also, this one has updated hardware I
> 
> https://www.zzounds.com/item--ESPAA1?siid=311807


Weird. I thought AAL rocked strictly 8's. I wouldn't know, as I kinda stopped paying attention around Joy of Motion.


MrWulf said:


> Hey remember when LTD was only 1.2k?
> 
> God i feel like i need to hoard all those excellent MIK guitars that is in great condition in the used market cuz i aint playing 2k for an import.


Heck, I'm pining for the days when I bought my EC 1000 new, WITH a case for under $900. Who would've known that I could possibly look back on that time as some sort of golden bygone era?

I was GAS'ing for a KH 602 recently. No way I can convince myself to pay the current used asking price. Not when there's a 50% chance it wont even have the ebony fb.


----------



## StevenC

IT'S HAPPENING!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

StevenC said:


> IT'S HAPPENING!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 107423


!!!!!!!!


----------



## mlp187

StevenC said:


> IT'S HAPPENING!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 107423


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hot take but yeah, glad they went with the humbucker. 
I'm not too hot on Fishmans, but I won't lie, their split/single coil sounds have been great IME.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Yeah, the 'bucker doesn't bother me. It was a smart move as that's probably what 90% of the folks interested in this thing want. Myself included.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

StevenC said:


> IT'S HAPPENING!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 107423



If Fishman is coming out with 8 string singles, I’m going to be ecstatic and irate at one. 

In any event, it’s the perfect reason to buy another guitar. LTD or otherwise. 

That LTD looks outstanding though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kyle Jordan said:


> If Fishman is coming out with 8 string singles, I’m going to be ecstatic and irate at one.
> 
> In any event, it’s the perfect reason to buy another guitar. LTD or otherwise.
> 
> That LTD looks outstanding though.


He tagged Fishman so it looks like it.
Wondering if they're standard series or sig series.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

StevenC said:


> IT'S HAPPENING!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 107423


I'm in the camp that I like the current one more.
To be precise, I love the ESP with the Schaller Hannes


----------



## jwade

Ok so what's the likely price of that Ltd? That thing is all kinds of appealing.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He tagged Fishman so it looks like it.
> Wondering if they're standard series or sig series.



So long as they have a Vintage and Overwound voice, I’m in. 

That was actually the second big reason I chose the 60X on my Aristides. The single coil voice on the Open Core bridge is more like the overwound voice 2 of the single widths. Plus, hopefully those singles will be humfree like the 6 stringers and Koch pickups.


----------



## BusinessMan

jwade said:


> Ok so what's the likely price of that Ltd? That thing is all kinds of appealing.


I'm gonna bet, with the way ltds are priced now, $1899 and up.


----------



## cardinal

I'm screaming over here.


----------



## estin

damn i'm late to the party but $2K LTDs??? I remember buying a white EC-1000 for $350 in 2013-ish and it came with a spider 1x8 amp. LOL


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

estin said:


> damn i'm late to the party but $2K LTDs??? I remember buying a white EC-1000 for $350 in 2013-ish and it came with a spider 1x8 amp. LOL


It was slowly getting there but the pandemic expedited the fuck out of it.
Also idk if I said it here or in another thread, but it's not just LTD. People are singling out ESP, but Schecter, Jackson/Charvel, BC Rich, Dean, and etc are all unveiling $1500+ Korean-made fiddles on the regular.


----------



## Dayn

As the owner of a few guitars made in Indonesia and Korea at higher price points, I'm more inclined to believe that they aren't just raising the price of cheap guitars, but are raising the price to match the quality.

Speaking very generally, of course. It seems that there's some pretty good stuff coming out of those factories these days.


----------



## Zado

Am I just very late to the party, or this is something annunced just recently?


----------



## Naxxpipe

It was announced some months ago, I think. But it's still quite cool!


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Zado said:


> Am I just very late to the party, or this is something annunced just recently?


Announced and shipped already, there are also a couple of reviews on the tube


----------



## BusinessMan

OmegaSlayer said:


> Announced and shipped already, there are also a couple of reviews on the tube


What model was this? If I recall correctly, this was the artist model for the crystal lake guitarist?


----------



## Naxxpipe

It is the LTD SD-2. Sig for Sammy Duet of Goatwhore.


----------



## JimF

Its also a 24.75" scale length if that interests you.
The fact that this and the Mike Schleibaum Arrow both are Gibson scale was a disappointment for me.


----------



## estin

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It was slowly getting there but the pandemic expedited the fuck out of it.
> Also idk if I said it here or in another thread, but it's not just LTD. People are singling out ESP, but Schecter, Jackson/Charvel, BC Rich, Dean, and etc are all unveiling $1500+ Korean-made fiddles on the regular.


yeah I am seeing $1550 made in China Jacksons now. Unreal.....


----------



## Alberto7

StevenC said:


> IT'S HAPPENING!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 107423


Yoooooo this is HAWT!


----------



## OmegaSlayer

BusinessMan said:


> What model was this? If I recall correctly, this was the artist model for the crystal lake guitarist?


----------



## soldierkahn

JD27 said:


> And here it is, the first $2000 LTD.
> 
> https://www.zzounds.com/item--ESPJR7QM?siid=311808
> 
> Also, this one has updated hardware I
> 
> https://www.zzounds.com/item--ESPAA1?siid=311807



did the SH7 not come out first? that ones over $2k


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

soldierkahn said:


> did the SH7 not come out first? that ones over $2k


It was $1500 - $1600 when it was released. Shows you how expensive guitars got the pased 5 years. 
Also just to prove it even further; the JR-7 was $1999 just a few months ago. Now it's $2099.


----------



## Ammusa

Damn these prices are wild! I was looking for a fixed bridge HH six string model. I was checking out my local ESP dealers site in hunt for an E-II models. F**k me, the cheapest E-II was 1899€ (2000USD)! And if I understood correctly, the E-II wood milling are done in China and only final assembly and finishing are done in Japan, so they can stamp the "Made In Japan" on the headstock. I've tried few new LTD's and I have to give them credit for the quality on those, but still the prices are high.

So after all I went for an Ibanez RGR652 and payed only 1300€ for brand new "Made In Japan" Ibby. Yes, another dull black guitar with quite conventional specs, but correct me if I'm wrong, Ibanez makes they're Prestige line from scratch in Fujigen factory.


----------



## Millul

Ammusa said:


> Damn these prices are wild! I was looking for a fixed bridge HH six string model. I was checking out my local ESP dealers site in hunt for an E-II models. F**k me, the cheapest E-II was 1899€ (2000USD)! And if I understood correctly, the E-II wood milling are done in China and only final assembly and finishing are done in Japan, so they can stamp the "Made In Japan" on the headstock. I've tried few new LTD's and I have to give them credit for the quality on those, but still the prices are high.
> 
> So after all I went for an Ibanez RGR652 and payed only 1300€ for brand new "Made In Japan" Ibby. Yes, another dull black guitar with quite conventional specs, but correct me if I'm wrong, Ibanez makes they're Prestige line from scratch in Fujigen factory.



Well, if you're fine with the Super Wizard neck, few guitars are "better" than a RG652 - great choice! (persoanlly, I still give ESP the edge, but loved my 652)


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Ammusa said:


> Damn these prices are wild! I was looking for a fixed bridge HH six string model. I was checking out my local ESP dealers site in hunt for an E-II models. F**k me, the cheapest E-II was 1899€ (2000USD)! And if I understood correctly, the E-II wood milling are done in China and only final assembly and finishing are done in Japan, so they can stamp the "Made In Japan" on the headstock. I've tried few new LTD's and I have to give them credit for the quality on those, but still the prices are high.
> 
> So after all I went for an Ibanez RGR652 and payed only 1300€ for brand new "Made In Japan" Ibby. Yes, another dull black guitar with quite conventional specs, but correct me if I'm wrong, Ibanez makes they're Prestige line from scratch in Fujigen factory.


Not true. They’re made in Japan 100%.


----------



## Ammusa

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Not true. They’re made in Japan 100%.


In that case I stand corrected.


----------



## /wrists

Ammusa said:


> In that case I stand corrected.


You're thinking of edwards


----------



## vortex_infinium

JimF said:


> Its also a 24.75" scale length if that interests you.
> The fact that this and the Mike Schleibaum Arrow both are Gibson scale was a disappointment for me.



Didn't catch that! I remember the SD-2 announcement and thought it looked awesome, then forgot about it until I was randomly checking out the ESP website a few days ago, and once again thought it looked awesome. I might have a case of _the pointies_...

I have a couple Peavy EXPs (24.75" scale) I've been looking to upgrade into something nicer and that Goatwhore model is looking to fit.

There's no production / recent production Schuldiners in that price range are there?


----------



## zw470

Anyone seen the new '22s in the wild yet?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

PromptCritical5 said:


> Anyone seen the new '22s in the wild yet?


The release dates got pushed back to "whenever the fuck we can get them out there", as expected. 


HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So i just checked ESP's website on the new guitars, and their estimate of "By May 31st" is now "Throughout 2022"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fully expected this to happen, given how hard it's hitting brands like Ibanez, Schecter, ESP, etc, but yeah. Just thought I'd give a heads up.


----------



## soldierkahn

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It was $1500 - $1600 when it was released. Shows you how expensive guitars got the pased 5 years.
> Also just to prove it even further; the JR-7 was $1999 just a few months ago. Now it's $2099.



I stand corrected lol. I didnt realize they were that old yet


----------



## Trashgreen

NAMM summer 2022, here we go again...more LTD's, new basses are up: 



























See the rest here:

https://www.espguitars.com/products/page/1?categories=new-2022-basses


----------



## Hollowway

Even after all these years, I still am not tired of the F/FRX/Forest shapes.

But, I have question: Is it a think for metal basses to only have a bridge pickup? I know it is for guitars, and I know for low tuning on basses a more treble sound is good, but I didn't know this was a thing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hollowway said:


> Even after all these years, I still am not tired of the F/FRX/Forest shapes.
> 
> But, I have question: Is it a think for metal basses to only have a bridge pickup? I know it is for guitars, and I know for low tuning on basses a more treble sound is good, but I didn't know this was a thing.



It's funny because I always thought of the single-pickup thing as more of a jazz/funk thing. I don't see many metal basses with the single bridge pickup unless it's a Music Man or Stingray clone. Even then that's not 100% bridge pickup, it's usually called the "sweet spot".

EDIT: I also always thought the bridge pickup solo'd sounds awful for rock/metal mixes. 

Also I'm surprised it took this long to get a Mirage bass.


----------



## Zhysick

Mirage Bass is fffffing amazing.

I think most metal bass guitars go for the middle/neck positioned pickup specially if is a P-style pup for the fat mids juicy tone but maybe nowadays they go for bridge-snappy sounds for A0 tuning... ??


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Btw it looks like they also confirmed the LTD KH Rhoads V thing is gonna be a thing


----------



## Church2224

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Btw it looks like they also confirmed the LTD KH Rhoads V thing is gonna be a thing



Yep.

Look kind of cool. Like the fact Kirk is still doing ESP sigs while endorsing both ESP and Gibson, Lord knows I will kill to have TWO guitar companies endorsing me...









NAMM 2022: ESP officially confirms Kirk Hammett signature V-style model, the LTD KH-V


The offset V will be available in three finishes – Black Sparkle, Red Sparkle and Metallic Gold – and is set to arrive in 2023




www.guitarworld.com





I also would like to see these as an E-II model and even an E-II KH 2


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

There's also a black sparkle one you can kinda see the bottom horn of in the first picture.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> There's also a black sparkle one you can kinda see the bottom horn of in the first picture.


Fucking love it. Def buying one. No ESP model it looks like which is kind of a bummer but will save me many thousand bucks.


----------



## Perge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> There's also a black sparkle one you can kinda see the bottom horn of in the first picture.


Picture of said black sparkle. That website sucks on mobile


----------



## Seabeast2000

I really like this V.


----------



## Chanson

Man that F series bass is so close to being sick. I totally agree about the single bridge pickup, it works when its in a P or MM position, not that close to the bridge. If they would move it up a couple inches, and also make a 5 string, then it would have serious potential. It would be basically a Peavy Wagner signature. 

Overall some interesting models. The John Campbell and Orion signatures look pretty nice. The rest look alright but meh. I'm primarily a bassist, so Ive been waiting a while for this drop.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I think there


Chanson said:


> Man that F series bass is so close to being sick. I totally agree about the single bridge pickup, it works when its in a P or MM position, not that close to the bridge. If they would move it up a couple inches, and also make a 5 string, then it would have serious potential. It would be basically a Peavy Wagner signature.
> 
> Overall some interesting models. The John Campbell and Orion signatures look pretty nice. The rest look alright but meh. I'm primarily a bassist, so Ive been waiting a while for this drop.


At least with that bass it LOOKS like it's in the sweet spot position, not all the way in the bridge.


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0

I don’t even like Vs and that Kirk Hammett is def on my must have list.


----------



## Mathemagician

Thankfully I seem to be good with my one Rhoads V. Because between that and the purple alexi’s ESP would have gotten money out of me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The red V with the gold hardware
that's legendary shit rright there.


----------



## Hollowway

Anyone know if the Second Coming of Jesus guitar (aka the Javier Strat 8) is at NAMM?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hollowway said:


> Anyone know if the Second Coming of Jesus guitar (aka the Javier Strat 8) is at NAMM?











NAMM 2022: Tour of the ESP Guitars Booth


A quick tour of the ESP Guitars booth at NAMM 2022.




www.espguitars.com




nope


----------



## Hollowway

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> NAMM 2022: Tour of the ESP Guitars Booth
> 
> 
> A quick tour of the ESP Guitars booth at NAMM 2022.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.espguitars.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nope


Dang. Well, I guess it’s vaporware for another year.


----------



## zw470

Be nice if they got any of the new 2022 guitars out before announcing the 2023s


----------



## StevenC

Where is the only guitar I care about?


----------



## trem licking

All companies should seriously just take a year off haha. Let's get this supply chain bs figured out first


----------



## MaxOfMetal

They need to throw a Floyd on one of those Black Metal 7s. Either of them.


----------



## sell2792

No more new guitars?

Sweet, that’s not disappointing at all.


----------



## Ammusa

Holy crap! That red and golden KH Rhoads/V is tasty as hell! Refreshing the ESP pages and waiting for more pics and specs


----------



## mmr007

So near the end of this video from Namm 2022 Gary confirms a new ESP/LTD is on the way. Not an EC but something very very pointy. When he was with Schecter he had a flying v....we'll see.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

mmr007 said:


> So near the end of this video from Namm 2022 Gary confirms a new ESP/LTD is on the way. Not an EC but something very very pointy. When he was with Schecter he had a flying v....we'll see.




SV

PLEASE


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

TheBolivianSniper said:


> SV
> 
> PLEASE





mmr007 said:


> So near the end of this video from Namm 2022 Gary confirms a new ESP/LTD is on the way. Not an EC but something very very pointy. When he was with Schecter he had a flying v....we'll see.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

black sparkle kh v is a must have. I don't particularly like the way rhoades style guitars sit, but that one looks sick enough i would tolerate it.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



HHUFUVUVHDHEUFHCIWHRHD

ESP I FUCKING SWEAR

if they do it between that and the Javier strat I will be running out of money


----------



## mmr007

So...me being me I don't like the look of direct mount EMGs...they need a pickup ring. Until now. That looks cool


----------



## MFB

Can they release a US SV, I thought that shape was off-limits due to the Rhoads?


----------



## soul_lip_mike

MFB said:


> Can they release a US SV, I thought that shape was off-limits due to the Rhoads?











V-II FR - The ESP Guitar Company


One of the world's leading manufacturers of high quality guitars and basses.




www.espguitars.com


----------



## MFB

soul_lip_mike said:


> V-II FR - The ESP Guitar Company
> 
> 
> One of the world's leading manufacturers of high quality guitars and basses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.espguitars.com



Yeah, but that treble wing looks bigger like the traditional LTD style vs. what you see on the EU versions; similar to what everyone brought up when the Alexi sigs got released, the Edwards/EU models had a smaller horn that matched what he played, vs the LTD's that had to be modified due to the Rhoads.

Maybe it's just the angle but it looks smaller here


----------



## soul_lip_mike

MFB said:


> Yeah, but that treble wing looks bigger like the traditional LTD style vs. what you see on the EU versions; similar to what everyone brought up when the Alexi sigs got released, the Edwards/EU models had a smaller horn that matched what he played, vs the LTD's that had to be modified due to the Rhoads.
> 
> Maybe it's just the angle but it looks smaller here


Gotcha, I misunderstood the question!


----------



## manu80

Really not a fan of the Hammett V. There's something that looks off vs a Rhoads....Waiting for the Holt as the finish could be cool...


----------



## Zado

Some news? Anything exciting? Pics pls?


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Zado said:


> Some news? Anything exciting? Pics pls?


Scroll up.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MFB said:


> Yeah, but that treble wing looks bigger like the traditional LTD style vs. what you see on the EU versions; similar to what everyone brought up when the Alexi sigs got released, the Edwards/EU models had a smaller horn that matched what he played, vs the LTD's that had to be modified due to the Rhoads.
> 
> Maybe it's just the angle but it looks smaller here



I think they do that to avoid Jackson (In this case Fender) breathing down their necks. They already had to deal with them once. 
Speaking of that, apparently Max Cavalera has been rocking LTD Arrows for the last year or so. I'm guessing the next Max sig is going to be an Arrow variant if it happens.


----------



## Zhysick

More Arrows is always a good thing. Even if I will not buy an asymmetrical V anymore, but Arrows are cool as hell.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

sell2792 said:


> No more new guitars?
> 
> Sweet, that’s not disappointing at all.


Do you really want to see more new guitars even though the Phase 1 LTDs still haven't been shipped yet?


----------



## eaeolian

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think they do that to avoid Jackson (In this case Fender) breathing down their necks. They already had to deal with them once.
> Speaking of that, apparently Max Cavalera has been rocking LTD Arrows for the last year or so. I'm guessing the next Max sig is going to be an Arrow variant if it happens.


Max was playing an Arrow at the Cavalera show at MDF, so it seems likely.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

eaeolian said:


> Max was playing an Arrow at the Cavalera show at MDF, so it seems likely.


Yep, been using a Black Metal Arrow since Soulfy started touring again, and even recently added an Arttic Metal Arrow for the Max/Igor tour.


----------



## neurosis

I would love to see a black arrow or SV for Holt, with red pinstripes and a cool inlay. The blood splatter pictured above really isn't my thing. It reminds me of Atreyu LOL


----------



## Loomer

trem licking said:


> All companies should seriously just take a year off haha. Let's get this supply chain bs figured out first


Honestly not a bad idea  
Also, let's make sure the people working in supply chains get a chance to catch up on missed sleep as well.


----------



## cardinal

Dang I want this


----------



## sell2792

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Do you really want to see more new guitars even though the Phase 1 LTDs still haven't been shipped yet?



Yes.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Coming Friday July 8: ESP Presents 2022 (Phase 2)


On Friday July 8, plan on spending some quality time with ESP! ESP Presents 2022 - Phase 2 is a video streaming event where you get to see a batc...




www.espguitars.com





Phase 2 is coming July 8th.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Coming Friday July 8: ESP Presents 2022 (Phase 2)
> 
> 
> On Friday July 8, plan on spending some quality time with ESP! ESP Presents 2022 - Phase 2 is a video streaming event where you get to see a batc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.espguitars.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phase 2 is coming July 8th.


I really want to know when the new Kirk Hammett V's are coming. I know the NAMM stuff said 2023 but that's all.


----------



## StevenC

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Coming Friday July 8: ESP Presents 2022 (Phase 2)
> 
> 
> On Friday July 8, plan on spending some quality time with ESP! ESP Presents 2022 - Phase 2 is a video streaming event where you get to see a batc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.espguitars.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phase 2 is coming July 8th.


My time to shine!


----------



## jwade

Anyone know what the status of the black metal M-7HT is? It's still on ESPs site and a tonne of online retailers, but my options here in Canada are super limited, and Long & McQuade doesn't even have it on their site anymore.


----------



## zw470

soul_lip_mike said:


> I really want to know when the new Kirk Hammett V's are coming. I know the NAMM stuff said 2023 but that's all.



I ordered my camo Snakebyte in January and I'm still waiting, so I'd pull up a chair and get comfortable if I were you


----------



## soul_lip_mike

PromptCritical5 said:


> I ordered my camo Snakebyte in January and I'm still waiting, so I'd pull up a chair and get comfortable if I were you


Esp I’m guessing? I got an LTD camo snake quite easily a month ago.


----------



## RevelGTR

Hollowway said:


> Even after all these years, I still am not tired of the F/FRX/Forest shapes.
> 
> But, I have question: Is it a think for metal basses to only have a bridge pickup? I know it is for guitars, and I know for low tuning on basses a more treble sound is good, but I didn't know this was a thing.


Bridge pickup only like that is a terrible idea, that doesn’t even look like the in between bridge and middle like a Stingray. In 6 years of recording bass exclusively with a J I’ve never used just the bridge for anything even vaguely metal or rock related.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

RevelGTR said:


> Bridge pickup only like that is a terrible idea, that doesn’t even look like the in between bridge and middle like a Stingray. In 6 years of recording bass exclusively with a J I’ve never used just the bridge for anything even vaguely metal or rock related.



I mean, it's not like Warwick hasn't been doing that, albeit often with a "neck" or middle pickup added, for decades. 

This isn't a Jazz bass. It's kinda cool to see something a little less common, especially at this price point. 

I say that as someone who's main basses are old school oriented Sadowsky and Fenders.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

RevelGTR said:


> Bridge pickup only like that is a terrible idea, that doesn’t even look like the in between bridge and middle like a Stingray. In 6 years of recording bass exclusively with a J I’ve never used just the bridge for anything even vaguely metal or rock related.


Yeah I can only really think of one example of a band that uses only a bridge pickup (Fear Factory), and tbh it sounds pretty butt.


----------



## RevelGTR

MaxOfMetal said:


> I mean, it's not like Warwick hasn't been doing that, albeit often with a "neck" or middle pickup added, for decades.
> 
> This isn't a Jazz bass. It's kinda cool to see something a little less common, especially at this price point.
> 
> I say that as someone who's main basses are old school oriented Sadowsky and Fenders.


Well right, if there’s a neck or middle pickup added that’s a different story because you’ve got the whole range of tones via blending the two or using the neck pickup on it’s own. Especially for heavy stuff, bridge pickup solo’ed isn’t super common. 

If ESP tried to sell you a Horizon with a neck pickup only you wouldn’t think “it’s not like Fender and Gibson haven’t been doing that for decades, just with a bridge pickup added!” would you? 

Not saying the bass will sound bad or anything, but it really is the bass equivalent of trying to market a metal oriented guitar with a neck pickup only.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

RevelGTR said:


> Well right, if there’s a neck or middle pickup added that’s a different story because you’ve got the whole range of tones via blending the two or using the neck pickup on it’s own. Especially for heavy stuff, bridge pickup solo’ed isn’t super common.
> 
> If ESP tried to sell you a Horizon with a neck pickup only you wouldn’t think “it’s not like Fender and Gibson haven’t been doing that for decades, just with a bridge pickup added!” would you?
> 
> Not saying the bass will sound bad or anything, but it really is the bass equivalent of trying to market a metal oriented guitar with a neck pickup only.



That's being pretty hyperbolic. 

I've been at the bass thing for a long time. I've played basses with all kinds of configurations, and I've watched tons of other bassists play all kinds of stuff. John Entwhistle used to solo the P-pickup practically on top of the bridge on his Alembics and if you don't think his tone, especially later in life, was metal as fuck, I don't know what to tell you. 

But all I'm saying is that while this isn't the prototypical pickup setup for anything, it's cool to see something that's not the usually P/J, at a decent price. 

I don't know why this bothers folks so much. This must be the bass equivalent to the crisis guitar players go into if the bridge pickup isn't Meshuggah'd all the way to the saddles.


----------



## works0fheart

Not sure if anyone has checked recently, but on the configurator on their site they actually have the White or black with Red splatter V-IIs, as well as the black with gold splatter. It's not an exact Gary Holt signature model but I mean, it's pretty damned close.









V-II FR - The ESP Guitar Company


One of the world's leading manufacturers of high quality guitars and basses.




www.espguitars.com


----------



## Hollowway

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's being pretty hyperbolic.
> 
> I've been at the bass thing for a long time. I've played basses with all kinds of configurations, and I've watched tons of other bassists play all kinds of stuff. John Entwhistle used to solo the P-pickup practically on top of the bridge on his Alembics and if you don't think his tone, especially later in life, was metal as fuck, I don't know what to tell you.
> 
> But all I'm saying is that while this isn't the prototypical pickup setup for anything, it's cool to see something that's not the usually P/J, at a decent price.
> 
> I don't know why this bothers folks so much. This must be the bass equivalent to the crisis guitar players go into if the bridge pickup isn't Meshuggah'd all the way to the saddles.


So what does the pickup on a bass pushed all the way toward the bridge sound like? I’m assuming it’s particularly trebly sounding. I know the popular metal tone these days is the Dingwall / DG sound (of which I’m a fan) so can I assume that a bridge humbucker in a bass would give that clanky bright metal tone? (I checked my basses - I don’t have anything that close to the bridge, so I have no reference for sound. Apart from recorded stuff, that is.)


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Hollowway said:


> So what does the pickup on a bass pushed all the way toward the bridge sound like? I’m assuming it’s particularly trebly sounding. I know the popular metal tone these days is the Dingwall / DG sound (of which I’m a fan) so can I assume that a bridge humbucker in a bass would give that clanky bright metal tone? (I checked my basses - I don’t have anything that close to the bridge, so I have no reference for sound. Apart from recorded stuff, that is.)



That's the thing, it's not really any further back than other basses ESP/LTD have made for awhile, or really basses of this type, not specifically a P/J/T.










Excuse the quick crops, they're not exact, but I think it gets the point across.


----------



## zw470

soul_lip_mike said:


> Esp I’m guessing? I got an LTD camo snake quite easily a month ago.



Nope, just an LTD from Axe Palace


----------



## StevenC

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's being pretty hyperbolic.
> 
> I've been at the bass thing for a long time. I've played basses with all kinds of configurations, and I've watched tons of other bassists play all kinds of stuff. John Entwhistle used to solo the P-pickup practically on top of the bridge on his Alembics and if you don't think his tone, especially later in life, was metal as fuck, I don't know what to tell you.
> 
> But all I'm saying is that while this isn't the prototypical pickup setup for anything, it's cool to see something that's not the usually P/J, at a decent price.
> 
> I don't know why this bothers folks so much. This must be the bass equivalent to the crisis guitar players go into if the bridge pickup isn't Meshuggah'd all the way to the saddles.


People on this forum want a "7 string tele/jazzmaster/firebird" but with 2 humbuckers and a hipshot or FR. They're not exactly experimental.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

PromptCritical5 said:


> Nope, just an LTD from Axe Palace


Thats crazy. I just saw it on the Chondro website and bought it, showed up in 2 days.


----------



## RevelGTR

Hollowway said:


> So what does the pickup on a bass pushed all the way toward the bridge sound like? I’m assuming it’s particularly trebly sounding. I know the popular metal tone these days is the Dingwall / DG sound (of which I’m a fan) so can I assume that a bridge humbucker in a bass would give that clanky bright metal tone? (I checked my basses - I don’t have anything that close to the bridge, so I have no reference for sound. Apart from recorded stuff, that is.)


I still stand by the idea that a bass with just a bridge pickup that close to the bridge is roughly equivalent to a guitar with just a neck pickup. 

Max is correct that plenty of basses have a pickup in that position, and it sounds fantastic blended with the neck pickup to various degrees and by itself can be a really cool sound for funkier stuff, Isis style lead bass parts etc. But it’s not a sound I’d want to be stuck with as the only sound in bass, especially with no preamp or even passive tone control to shape it. It’s a one trick pony, and not a trick most people will find useful on the regular. 

All this to say, it doesn’t make me mad, I’m not losing my shit etc, I just think it’s an odd choice and not something I’d recommend for someone looking for a good all around bass for metal or even rock.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hollowway said:


> So what does the pickup on a bass pushed all the way toward the bridge sound like? I’m assuming it’s particularly trebly sounding. I know the popular metal tone these days is the Dingwall / DG sound (of which I’m a fan) so can I assume that a bridge humbucker in a bass would give that clanky bright metal tone?



Instead of explaining it, I'll just post a recording. 



I prefer two pickups running 100%, but that's just me. I don't like how honky the bridge pickup can sound. Also why I can't stand Music Man basses.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

I pretty much only use the bridge pickup on my Ibanez SRX5 but that's probably because it sounds so dark and the brick pickups are so hot/aggressive that using the neck under distortion just sounds like fuzz with zero perceptible pitch. Bridge with a little bass cut, treble cranked, and then letting the Sansamp/HM2 do the low end work for me is a solid tone that sits in a mix great, but my bass is also a freak of nature.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

It's just a stripped down, basic bass to make some ugly music with. They make, and have made, plenty of Forest basses with all the typical bells and whistles. This isn't those basses. Which is sort of cool.


----------



## xzacx

So many options available with the standard configurations, I appreciate something different even if I don't personally want it. This is like people complaining about a scale length being too short, when there are 700 longer examples available. Variety is a good thing.


----------



## Brayden Buckingham

RevelGTR said:


> But it’s not a sound I’d want to be stuck with as the only sound in bass, especially with no preamp or even passive tone control to shape it.



Just wanted to add in my experience it could be personal preference with HOW it feels playing ; when I use a pick I'm playing extremely close to the neck , and sometimes I'll even hit the neck pickup if I'm playing a bit sloppy or over the top . Having just a bridge like in Music Man models or this particular one could also for that purpose ; seems like a majority of metal players use a pick , at least in the " core " side of things in my opinion so that's another factor


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Brayden Buckingham said:


> Just wanted to add in my experience it could be personal preference with HOW it feels playing ; when I use a pick I'm playing extremely close to the neck , and sometimes I'll even hit the neck pickup if I'm playing a bit sloppy or over the top . Having just a bridge like in Music Man models or this particular one could also for that purpose ; seems like a majority of metal players use a pick , at least in the " core " side of things in my opinion so that's another factor


Music Man pickups are placed in a spot where they can still retain low end. The other Black Metal basses have the pickup in that same spot. The F places the pickup even closer to the bridge. Honestly it looks even closer to the bridge than my Jazz I recorded that demo with, so I can imagine it being even more honky and thin.


----------



## Hollowway

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Instead of explaining it, I'll just post a recording.
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer two pickups running 100%, but that's just me. I don't like how honky the bridge pickup can sound. Also why I can't stand Music Man basses.



Thanks for taking the time to do that. I can appreciate the uniqueness of this bass, and I don't even fault them for putting it super close to the bridge, but, for me, I'd prefer more variety of tones. I'm not even a single pickup guitar guy. I mean, they LOOK cool, but I love the option of other tones on board.


----------



## BusinessMan

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


Just take my money esp. If it had a reverse headstock OMG

I'm still on the lookout for one of his schecter v models too.


----------



## drb

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Coming Friday July 8: ESP Presents 2022 (Phase 2)
> 
> 
> On Friday July 8, plan on spending some quality time with ESP! ESP Presents 2022 - Phase 2 is a video streaming event where you get to see a batc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.espguitars.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phase 2 is coming July 8th.


This is in ~90 minutes and I've been waiting for ages for it but just realised - this isn't a release of new guitars is it? This is just demoing the stuff released earlier this year.


----------



## Albake21

drb said:


> This is in ~90 minutes and I've been waiting for ages for it but just realised - this isn't a release of new guitars is it? This is just demoing the stuff released earlier this year.


I thought this was new guitars too, but I think you're right, it's just demos with the already announced guitars. Bummer.


----------



## drb

Albake21 said:


> I thought this was new guitars too, but I think you're right, it's just demos with the already announced guitars. Bummer.


I've put off buying an M-ii for months in case they announced something I preferred when I could have just literally read the article haha!


----------



## Zado

drb said:


> This is in ~90 minutes and I've been waiting for ages for it but just realised - this isn't a release of new guitars is it? This is just demoing the stuff released earlier this year.


Yup, I haven't waited for ages tho, a couple of weeks max. But I was expecting new stuff as well. Not that they didn't deliver enough this year, but hurts nontheless ;(


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

drb said:


> This is in ~90 minutes and I've been waiting for ages for it but just realised - this isn't a release of new guitars is it? This is just demoing the stuff released earlier this year.




Then again, with all the supply issues ESP is having... probably a smart move.


----------



## Loomer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Then again, with all the supply issues ESP is having... probably a smart move.



Maybe the real Phase II is the supreme flex of showing that these guitars they announced actually exist in the physical realm, in at least one copy.


----------



## BusinessMan

Loomer said:


> Maybe the real Phase II is the supreme flex of showing that these guitars they announced actually exist in the physical realm, in at least one copy.


*bc rich has left the chat (idk like 2 years ago)*


----------



## zw470

Whatever happened to the white Vulture


----------



## soul_lip_mike

PromptCritical5 said:


> Whatever happened to the white Vulture
> 
> 
> View attachment 112963


Probably getting released next year along with the kirk sparkle v's.


----------



## zw470

soul_lip_mike said:


> Probably getting released next year along with the kirk sparkle v's.



So they'll be available to purchase in 2024?


----------



## Seabeast2000

PromptCritical5 said:


> So they'll be available to purchase in 2024?
> 
> View attachment 112996



They aren't LTD for fun.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

PromptCritical5 said:


> So they'll be available to purchase in 2024?
> 
> View attachment 112996


They said 2023 for the kirk v's.


----------



## zw470

soul_lip_mike said:


> They said 2023 for the kirk v's.



Just like all their new for '22 guitars that are available for purchase, right?


----------



## tian

PromptCritical5 said:


> Just like all their new for '22 guitars that are available for purchase, right?


+6 months is a safe bet and what I assume to be more accurate for any availability date you hear from a seller at this point.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

And y'all wonder why Schecter, Ibanez, etc kept their announcements slim this year.


----------



## Metaluna

MaxOfMetal said:


> If you otherwise really like the guitar, taking care of fret sprout is really quick and easy, and typically a "one and done" sort of thing. Just something to consider.


Yeah I sanded the fret ends on my Siggery Fury when I put tung oil on the bare neck. Took me less than half an hour, not a big deal.


----------

